# Driver strike on May 8th



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

What will this achieve...


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


What would it hurt to try? I can afford to stay off uber for 12 hours , or maybe even just do lyft,on a Wednesday. If you can't perhaps there are more important questions you should be asking yourself.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


Uber makes money ONLY when drivers accept and complete rides. In all actuality, 12 hours of pay to an individual driver is what, $200-300 on a good day. But, that's millions, even tens of millions of dollars to Uber corporate. If drivers could initiate and cause a one day negative $10,000,000 day Uber will have no choice but to revert to fair practices and pay for the people that do the work, drivers, you. Also, the strike is to coincide with the IPO filing. Shareholders don't like 8+ figure losses.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


Well just imagine if large number of drivers actually shot down the app, or better leave app on but decline all pings on IPO day. Uber's worst nightmare becomes reality. It would shake its core. 
How do you think Wallstreet would react. 
You never know anything is possible. Karma and nirvana simultaneously. 
Keep tweets, forums light up, email blasts, word of mouth. Hey call yellow vests.



RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


Here's a slogan for the strike. 
RESISTANCE IS NOT FUTILE


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Well just imagine if large number of drivers actually shot down the app, or better leave app on but decline all pings on IPO day. Uber's worst nightmare becomes reality. It would shake its core.
> How do you think Wallstreet would react.
> You never know anything is possible. Karma and nirvana simultaneously.
> Keep tweets, forums light up, email blasts, word of mouth. Hey call yellow vests.
> ...


I'm reaching out to news media outlets


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> I'm reaching out to news media outlets


Pass this slogan on. Teach uber THE BORG. RESISTANCE IS NOT FUTILE.



swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


You are the BORG HUMANOID. RESISTANCE IS NOT FUTILE. 
Hey this thing can really get momentum and IPO fails.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Why? I've been on the platform for 3yrs. I, amongst others (driver's) have built this company. It's our vehicles, it's our customer service, it's our labor. Uber began fair, with transparency. A simple 20-25% commission to Uber for facilitating a ride match/dispatching. They've become greedy. They've increased rider fares, while simultaneously decreasing driver wages AND increasing their commission to drivers.

Also, I am a business owner. I would NEVER treat my employees or contractors in the same manner. I believe in fairness and equal opportunity for all. I'd never hire someone under one set of terms and manipulate the contract until my "workers" were impoverished.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Watch blood sucking uber Borg humanoids rush into all forums trying to disrupt any organization. This guy comes in calling drivers commies while they rape drivers lowering rates and gauging rides. For what. So they can cash out on the IPO and snore up their noses the bounty gained on back of drivers. What makes them entitled.



RoyalTee85 said:


> I'm reaching out to news media outlets


Just got response from friend in NYC he's with Fox news network. He's got around 300,000 followers and will be tweeting and emailing including the slogan requesting to retweet and to forward.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Hey this thing can really get momentum and IPO fails.


Why would you want the IPO to fail?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Would it not be more disruptive -- and more noticeable -- to NOT log off the app and instead just continuously decline pings?
(and log back in when they log you off after several declines, and repeat the declines)


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Watch as the protesters slowly disappear from the ranks as surge increases... everyone got a price.

Even if all drivers stop, it won't affect the initial IPO since financial result aren't reported until next quarter.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Would it not be more disruptive -- and more noticeable -- to NOT log off the app and instead just continuously decline pings?
> (and log back in when they log you off after several declines, and repeat the declines)


No, not if you intend to return to the platform. That would ruin your ratings and affect your ability to obtain the tiered rewards. Just don't logon, they can't make you or punish you for not logging on.

This strike isn't a surprise, Uber knows it's coming. If a big enough impact is made they'll have no choice but to improve.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

RoyalTee85 said:


> No, not if you intend to return to the platform. That would ruin your ratings and affect your ability to obtain the tiered rewards. Just don't logon, they can't make you or punish you for not logging on.
> 
> This strike isn't a surprise, Uber knows it's coming. If a big enough impact is made they'll have no choice but to improve.


Declining pings is "supposed" to not affect your account. If that is true, then there's no better statement than to stay online and repeatedly decline-- because it will be disruptive to the system and to the service.

Staying offline is like not going in to the office and staying home. Standing outside the office and striking in a picket line, on the other hand, is disruptive and highly visible.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


Why would Uber want drivers to struggle? Work for less then minimum wage?

Personally, I don't want the IPO to fail. I want Uber to acknowledge that drivers are the backbone of the company and therefore pay as such. Seemingly, they only care about their bottom line so that's whe we're must hit them. Again, $200 to an individual driver to cause an eight or nine figure disruption at the corporate level would make a statement, to Uber and it's affiliates.

I'm tired of doing $200 rides and losing 48% to Greedy Uber. It's robbery.... there's no transparency, they take what they want and give you what's left.



KD_LA said:


> Declining pings is "supposed" to not affect your account. If that is true, then there's no better statement than to stay online and repeatedly decline-- because it will be disruptive to the system and to the service.
> 
> Staying offline is like not going in to the office and staying home. Standing outside the office and striking in a picket line, on the other hand, is disruptive and highly visible.


That's a false statement. The tiered rewards/ benefits determination includes your acceptance rating as a factor. Uber is a supply and demand platform. Passengers demand rides and drivers login and supply rides. Therefore, removing the suppliers (driver's) causes a disruption. Every person on earth can request a ride but if we're dont login to drive Uber makes no money. They do not provide a service, they should not dictate how much if the wages you work for are actually dispersed to you. Especially without transparency, regulation, agreement. Again, when they began it was fair. You signed up, both the company and driver agreed to a commission rate and everyone thrived. Now you login and drive and you make whatever they give you. It's become a plantation business model. Master owns the land and we're do the labor for whatever scraps are dispersed at the end of the day. I'm baffled by the lack of regulation into their practices.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


It would be true justice if the fat cats at uber who've been mistreating the drivers for years see their IPO dreams go up in smoke.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> Why? I've been on the platform for 3yrs. I, amongst others (driver's) have built this company. It's our vehicles, it's our customer service, it's our labor. Uber began fair, with transparency. A simple 20-25% commission to Uber for facilitating a ride match/dispatching. They've become greedy. They've increased rider fares, while simultaneously decreasing driver wages AND increasing their commission to drivers.
> 
> Also, I am a business owner. I would NEVER treat my employees or contractors in the same manner. I believe in fairness and equal opportunity for all. I'd never hire someone under one set of terms and manipulate the contract until my "workers" were impoverished.


If you're a successful business owner then why are you driving for what you call "slave wages"

I call bullshit.....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


The fact you're getting hysterical means you're worried that work stoppages could be effective.

Guess what buddy, I hope uber's IPO goes up in smoke.

The "hard workers" are all the drivers with broken cars and empty pockets, 97% of whom quit every year.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Watch blood sucking uber Borg humanoids rush into all forums trying to disrupt any organization. This guy comes in calling drivers commies while they rape drivers lowering rates and gauging rides. For what. So they can cash out on the IPO and snore up their noses the bounty gained on back of drivers. What makes them entitled.
> 
> 
> Just got response from friend in NYC he's with Fox news network. He's got around 300,000 followers and will be tweeting and emailing including the slogan requesting to retweet and to forward.


Lol....the slogan....you guys are hilarious...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


Attention to the plight of the drivers. More and more of these type of driver revolts means more and more attention, which could very well rattle uber's cage and endanger their $100 billion swindle



No Prisoners said:


> Watch blood sucking uber Borg humanoids rush into all forums trying to disrupt any organization.


They're already coming out of the woodwork and they seem worried.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> If you're a successful business owner then why are you driving for what you call "slave wages"
> 
> I call bullshit.....


I'm a surge driver and I enjoy meeting and conversing with the passenger. It's also been my greatest leads/advertisement/ customer acquisition at little to no cost.

None of which is relevant to the fact(s), Uber had perfected legal robbery. Either you're with the strike, or you're not. It's planned and organized in many cities. It'll just be sad to see change in a few places where drivers unite for a cause while others continue to "slave" and call "bs".


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


TROLL ALERT< SEE ABOVE>>>>


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> If you're a successful business owner then why are you driving for what you call "slave wages"
> 
> I call bullshit.....
> [/QUOTE
> When I began Uber a little over 3yrs ago I was making $2500-3000/wk. Wisely, I invested in myself and have a business that keeps me comfortable. I enjoy interacting with people so I continue to drive, at my will and leisure. But, there are drivers that actually depend on this gig to provide va living. I'll always be a fighter for "the people", especially those that put in the work and get the short-end of the stick while a corporation financially violates them.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I support the shutdown. Uber needs to be taught a lesson.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ratethis said:


> What would it hurt to try? I can afford to stay off uber for 12 hours , or maybe even just do lyft,on a Wednesday. If you can't perhaps there are more important questions you should be asking yourself.


I do not drive in any of these cities; however, if I did would, absolutely, break the picket line & drive 12 full hours.

Sorry guys, but you have nothing to stand on. Uber will not meet with organizers nor cave into their demands.



swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Agreed. Very well stated.



swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


Exactly. Am totally opposed to the strike as it will only hurt, BOTH, Uber and drivers in the long run.

Free Market Capitalism!


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

If you get a majority of drivers to shut off the apps, it will make the minority happy with unexpected surges on a Wednesday


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Company man I see


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

RoyalTee85 said:


> No, not if you intend to return to the platform. That would ruin your ratings and affect your ability to obtain the tiered rewards. Just don't logon, they can't make you or punish you for not logging on.
> 
> This strike isn't a surprise, Uber knows it's coming. If a big enough impact is made they'll have no choice but to improve.


Wrong. They'll just hire smarter drivers. The strike, like always, will fail.

Wished I was in one of the cities so I could drive all day with great surges!


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. They'll just hire smarter drivers. The strike, like always, will fail.
> 
> Wished I was in one of the cities so I could drive all day with great surges!


Smarter driver like yourself, LMAO. You are the reason we getting pay like crap.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> Smarter driver like yourself, LMAO. You are the reason we getting pay like crap.


Doing very well myself. Utilize the platform as it's meant to be used. Pretty simple - "Rideshare".

Am an investor full time, Uber part time, supplemental. Don't really care if striking, entitled drivers think their pay is awful.

Corporations needs to profit. In a free market economy, like America, they can charge/pay what the market will bear.

System is cutting edge and best, there is, in the entire world. It's the reason trickle down economics is so efficient. Period.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

I love how you guys who put average Joe taxi driver out of business, now want everyone to feel sorry for you. Fortunately I have been on the luxury side and only took a 16 percent hit from you guys. I feel sorry for Joe taxi that lost everything because of Uber.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Doing very well myself. Utilize the platform as it's meant to be used. Pretty simple - "Rideshare".
> 
> Am an investor full time, Uber part time, supplemental. Don't really care if striking, entitled drivers think their pay is awful.
> 
> ...


The Miami Kid previous job before Uber


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

Please, go on strike. Less drivers = surge pricing....I need more surge rides where uber takes more than 50% of the rider fee!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> The Miami Kid previous job before Uber
> View attachment 314530


Yeah right.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


So when for example farmers have problems and raise their voices and need help from government, you call them commies and ask them to go and find another job as well? Just wondering.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

I still say what I said before: just staying offline is meaningless.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I"m in !!!


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

strikes dont work but good luck, less than 1% of drivers here about them, surge just goes up so most ignore them, & 96% of drivers fail the ponzi by design so who's going to strike? the 4% who figured the scam out or can get good rides from bed?

has to get national news & even that wont work theyre basically giving out free rides using free labor, self preservation is hard wired no ones going to stop using a service at under costs

#uberipostrike


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

*If drivers are serious* about an IPO day strike, the time to do it would be *5 AM -- and for 24 hours.* That would dominate the news prior to the opening of NYSE at 9:30 AM and would hurt Uber's stock price (a little).

To "strike" during the slow part of the day is a masturbatory exercise -- pleasant, but meaningless.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

This would be 10x better if instead of shutting down the app, everyone goes online and declines all pings.

The pax will have a much worse experience and their fury will have a much bigger impact than anything drivers can do. Have you ever seen a millenial without their precious avocado toast? This will be make them so much more mad!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Well just imagine if large number of drivers actually shot down the app, or better leave app on but decline all pings on IPO day. Uber's worst nightmare becomes reality. It would shake its core.
> How do you think Wallstreet would react.
> You never know anything is possible. Karma and nirvana simultaneously.
> Keep tweets, forums light up, email blasts, word of mouth. Hey call yellow vests.
> ...


That surge needs to reach 2.0 and everyone will be back online. People are too desperate to pass that up. But maybe, just maybe they will realize that's the way to do it. Back in a day that is what everyone did... stayed offline till it was worth it. Which is way the free market supposed to work. So based on that, the poverty wages are worth it to everyone. Looking forward to seeing what will happen.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Strike talk comes on every week on this forum now. This is getting desperate and pathetic.

I quit Uber Eats last year so I don't have to deal with Uber anymore.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> This would be 10x better if instead of shutting down the app, everyone goes online and declines all pings.
> 
> The pax will have a much worse experience and their fury will have a much bigger impact than anything drivers can do. Have you ever seen a millenial without their precious avocado toast? This will be make them so much more mad!


Exactly what I've been trying to say. It's meaningless and we're invisible by just shutting/logging off the app.
But we have Negative Nellies.


----------



## Hendoo (Mar 28, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> Exactly what I've been trying to say. It's meaningless and we're invisible by just shutting/logging off the app.
> But we have Negative Nellies.


Actually if everyone took an uber to the protest and from the protest handing out 1 stars to the drivers not participating in the strike.... with an account made for the event it may have a much larger impact... They may lose some drivers and impact the bottom line.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Hendoo said:


> Actually if everyone took an uber to the protest and from the protest handing out 1 stars to the drivers not participating in the strike.... with an account made for the event it may have a much larger impact... They may lose some drivers and impact the bottom line.


Now we're cooking with fire!

Ultimately this will because there too many greedy morons that won't participate. Rideshare deiver is not an organizable group.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Watch as the protesters slowly disappear from the ranks as surge increases... everyone got a price.
> 
> Even if all drivers stop, it won't affect the initial IPO since financial result aren't reported until next quarter.


A shot down on IPO day if picked up by media could cause any investor to rethink taking a hold position and anyone who can short continue dumping. Why disrupt IPO. Because all uber wants is to displace drivers with autonomous vehicles while building up value of company and filling their pockets on drivers backs. Blood sucking leaches. It's an entitlement mentality. 
Now Borg humanoids come into forum calling us commies for protesting and asking for equitable treatment. 
Resistance is not futile.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Lyft isn't any better either. If your gonna sit out 12 hours on U ,you might as well sit out on L to. Why help another company that's doing the same thing U is doing. In my are uber pays better than Lyft. I support the strike 100%, it would be great if at least 50% of the country would not drive.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


After reading many members post on this site, I do realized why U/L are getting away with crime. U/L is full of low life driver, people who can't not even stop working for one day just to show a point to the public, even if only the people coming into this forum will try, this will make some differences for Uber, without driver U/L are nothing, what you guys loosing for just a try ?, it could be the first real step, maybe some happen, may not, but if we don't try we will never know, we can make a different. Please don't be negative, some idiots may make a lot of money that day but the rest will have a heart for trying, they say one hundred penny's make a dollar but a penny by in self is just a penny, lets all get together for one day, no just hours and make a dollar.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> The Miami Kid previous job before Uber
> View attachment 314530


Miami kid is probably one of those Venezuelans that supported Hugo Chavez and sucked Venezuelans dry, only to move to Miami while his country lives in tyranny. Kick him back to where he belongs.



Turbo-Sentra said:


> After reading many members post on this site, I do realized why U/L are getting away with crime. U/L is full of low life driver, people who can't not even stop working for one day just to show a point to the public, even if only the people coming into this forum will try, this will make some differences for Uber, without driver U/L are nothing, what you guys loosing for just a try ?, it could be the first real step, maybe some happen, may not, but if we don't try we will never know, we can make a different. Please don't be negative, some idiots may make a lot of money that day but the rest will have a heart for trying, they say one hundred penny's make a dollar but a penny by in self is just a penny, lets all get together for one day, no just hours and make a dollar.


Uber Borg humanoids going into forums to cause disruption. Just attach them every time. This thing can really get momentum. Drivers now really pissed. After IPO rates drop to. 45 cents. Then it's too late.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Why stay logged on and not pick up the rider, when the rider hasn't done anything wrong ,there just looking for a ride, yes they can be buttholes and not tip but that's part of it. And then the rider takes a Lyft ride, so im not gonna turn on either app for the 12 hours. What are you accomplishing just turning of one app and not the other


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Why stay logged on and not pick up the rider, when the rider hasn't done anything wrong ,there just looking for a ride, yes they can be buttholes and not tip but that's part of it. And then the rider takes a Lyft ride, so im not gonna turn on either app for the 12 hours. What are you accomplishing just turning of one app and not the other


Then do what I'm doing, I will not work that day U/L. simple ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The fact you're getting hysterical means you're worried that work stoppages could be effective.
> 
> Guess what buddy, I hope uber's IPO goes up in smoke.
> 
> The "hard workers" are all the drivers with broken cars and empty pockets, 97% of whom quit every year.


He's an Uber Borg humanoid blood sucking coke addict entitled piece of human garbage, who thinks drivers are his subjugated slaves. I hope he overdoses with the first hit he gets on IPO bounty. Irony would be if his mother took an Uber to visit him in the hospital.



Whynotsteve said:


> Lol....the slogan....you guys are hilarious...


Yes humanoid you're getting nervous. Look at all the new accounts here popping up. I hope an Uber driver drives your mother to the hospital when you OD on your first coke hit on IPO bounty.



JimKE said:


> *If drivers are serious* about an IPO day strike, the time to do it would be *5 AM -- and for 24 hours.* That would dominate the news prior to the opening of NYSE at 9:30 AM and would hurt Uber's stock price (a little).
> 
> To "strike" during the slow part of the day is a masturbatory exercise -- pleasant, but meaningless.


Tweet, reddit burning up. You can already Google uber Borg and already coming up on first search results. This is getting momentum.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. They'll just hire smarter drivers. The strike, like always, will fail.
> 
> Wished I was in one of the cities so I could drive all day with great surges!


Verizon workers got almost 100% of their demands every time they went to strike. Most organized strikes succeed!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Yellow Vests in France brought government to their knees. 80% of population supporting them. 
This thing can really get momentum. It's now or never. Rates drop to. 45 cents after IPO.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Yellow Vests in France brought government to their knees. 80% of population supporting them.
> This thing can really get momentum. It's now or never. Rates drop to. 45 cents after IPO.


and we the drivers are the only ones we can make that momentum. Let's do it, no Uber on the 8th


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

More than that, even the not unionized workers benefit from strikes of unionized workers in other industries, because their strikes set precedents and eventually their demands raise overall worker compensation standards. Without unions workers would be screwed a lot more! You think there is a limit to how low they can drop their standards in treating workers. But there is no limit. If they could they would have you working 16 hours a day and let your kids go hungry. No one would care. If they could.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> More than that, even the bot unionized workers benefit from strijes of unionized workers in other industries, because their strikes set precedents and eventually their demands raise overall worker compensation standards. Without unions workers would be screwed a lot more! You think there is a limit to how low they can drop drop their standards in treating workers. But there is no limit. If they could they would have you working 16 hours a day and let your kids go hungry. No one would care. If they could.


After IPO rates dropping to. 45 cents. This is already planned. They will deny but it's true.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Verizon workers got almost 100% of their demands every time they went to strike. Most organized strikes succeed!


The key word there is "organized." Uber drivers are many things, but "organized" is not one of them.

Realistically, the best you can hope for is 2 minutes of negative media attention. That may make us feel good, but will mean nothing in the end.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> He's an Uber Borg humanoid blood sucking coke addict entitled piece of human garbage, who thinks drivers are his subjugated slaves. I hope he overdoses with the first hit he gets on IPO bounty. Irony would be if his mother took an Uber to visit him in the hospital.
> 
> 
> Yes humanoid you're getting nervous. Look at all the new accounts here popping up. I hope an Uber driver drives your mother to the hospital when you OD on your first coke hit on IPO bounty.
> ...


A 12 hour strike? What is this melennial pansy ass strike?

Back in the day the labor force got things done by going on strike and staying on strike until demands were met!!

That's a real strike.

This whole "I'm not working for 12 hours" when half of you wouldn't even be working those 12 hours is laughable.

Uber doesn't even care and won't even recognize this lame attempt at nothing.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

JimKE said:


> The key word there is "organized." Uber drivers are many things, but "organized" is not one of them.
> 
> Realistically, the best you can hope for is 2 minutes of negative media attention. That may make us feel good, but will mean nothing in the end.


We need to start some where don't you think ? here is first step. no U/L on the 8th, only the low life's will be there and we know who they are.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> A 12 hour strike? What is this melennial pansy ass strike?
> 
> Back in the day the labor force got things done by going on strike and staying on strike until demands were met!!
> 
> ...


Humanoid uber Borg. RESISTANCE IS NOT FUTILE



JimKE said:


> The key word there is "organized." Uber drivers are many things, but "organized" is not one of them.
> 
> Realistically, the best you can hope for is 2 minutes of negative media attention. That may make us feel good, but will mean nothing in the end.


If drivers realize that after IPO rates drop to. 45 cents then maybe they they wakeup. It's coming. 45 cents.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Taksomotor said:


> Verizon workers got almost 100% of their demands every time they went to strike. Most organized strikes succeed!


If you want to waste your time/energy with this, go ahead. Could care a less. Not worth my time to worry about it in the least.

However, will certainly not support it. Comparing Verizon (current shareholder) employees and rideshare drivers are like apples to oranges. Uber drivers are independent contractors, and will stay that way, while Verizon workers are employees.

Rideshare means exactly what the name implies. Personally, I still love current setup, including pay structure. Am an investor first, Uber driver last. It's purely supplemental income. Have no debt whatsoever. Auto and seven properties free and clear.

Both the flexibility and supplemental aspect of Uber's model works close to perfect for me. Simply free and extra money. The issue I have with the "union oriented" drivers on this forum, is they're expecting everyone to be, and think, like them.

This will never happen, as our motivation, individual situation, goals, needs etc are entirely different. Nobody is going to tell me whether this works or not for myself. No one. Period.



Turbo-Sentra said:


> We need to start some where don't you think ? here is first step. no U/L on the 8th, only the low life's will be there and we know who they are.


Will proudly be there! Low life? Don't think so. Just an anti union, staunch capitalist!


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

You're not affecting stock price with a "were not working today, take that" mentality.

If I choose not to work today uber could care less and wouldn't even know I wasn't working.

There will be more drivers working than not working



MiamiKid said:


> If you want to waste your time/energy with this, go ahead. Could care a less. Not worth my time to worry about it in the least.
> 
> However, will certainly not support it. Comparing Verizon (current shareholder) employees and rideshare drivers are like apples to oranges. Uber drivers are independent contractors, and will stay that way, while Verizon workers are employees.
> 
> ...


They are not a union and can't be a union.

They are contractors that want to be treated like employees. They have absolutely no concept what it means to be self employed.

This whole thing is moronic and raised by people that have no value in the marketplace so they want to put the blame on uber for their failures in life.

If they had marketable skills to make more money elsewhere that's what they would be doing.

No different than unskilled fast food workers demanding $15/hr nationally by striking for 4 hours every once in awhile.

The new generation can't even commit to a real strike they are so lazy.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> You're not affecting stock price with a "were not working today, take that" mentality.
> 
> If I choose not to work today uber could care less and wouldn't even know I wasn't working.
> 
> There will be more drivers working than not working


Seems you're worried otherwise you wouldn't be here. Yes this can disrupt IPO if it gets momentum. Uber's biggest fear is drivers organizing. So try to get some sleep you blood sucking humanoid. RESISTANCE IS NOT FUTILE.



Whynotsteve said:


> You're not affecting stock price with a "were not working today, take that" mentality.
> 
> If I choose not to work today uber could care less and wouldn't even know I wasn't working.
> 
> ...


Another new humanoid member here. Its working you're nervous. Coming for you. Sleep while you can.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

Nervous? No excited for the earnings opportunity while you all sit in a parking lot thinking you're doing something. Thanks!!!!

You're self employed my friend. Striking is idiotic.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

Whynotsteve said:


> Nervous? No excited for the earnings opportunity while you all sit in a parking lot thinking you're doing something. Thanks!!!!
> 
> You're self employed my friend. Striking is idiotic.


Like I say, to many low life's driving for U/L, and as you can see all new members and one stupid immigrant, LOL. No save for U/L.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> and we the drivers are the only ones we can make that momentum. Let's do it, no Uber on the 8th


Or lyft


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


 This is how Uber see us. If we don't do anything about that will never change. You got the pooooower.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Some kind of demonstration is not _entirely_ futile, but it would have to be done *in the right place, at the right time, and in the right way*.

For example, _SFO drivers_ are going to "strike" at Noon. Noon is 3 PM on the East Coast -- so they'll be pulling their publicity stunt 5 1/2 hours *AFTER* Uber goes public at the New York Stock Exchange.

Nobody will notice or care, and Uber will get all the positive PR their IPO warrants.

If anyone wanted to do anything *REAL*, you would have drivers from around NYC turning their apps off and blockading the NYSE about 8 AM EASTERN time.

That would be when the media are arriving to cover the biggest IPO of the season, and THAT would get attention...especially if the blockade keeps their remote trucks from getting where they want to go.

Some drivers would probably get arrested. Some might have their cars towed. But that would draw attention to the drivers' arguments with the pay structure.

SFO drivers are just playing with themselves.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> Nervous? No excited for the earnings opportunity while you all sit in a parking lot thinking you're doing something. Thanks!!!!
> 
> You're self employed my friend. Striking is idiotic.


Hahaha you're desperate. Just watch what's coming. Stay tuned to the media day before IPO. You won't have time to react.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I don't rideshare on Wednesdays anyway. If I did I probably wouldn't participate in the strike.


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> Like I say, to many low life's driving for U/L, and as you can see all new members and one stupid immigrant, LOL. No save for U/L.


Why don't you strike on a Saturday when the demand is the highest? Oh cause you need the money. Lol


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> Why don't you strike on a Saturday when the demand is the highest? Oh cause you need the money. Lol


IPO day is coming to you. Night before press releases. You won't have time to react. Stay glued to the media and see what's coming night before. Your opening will sink. You can not imagine.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> I'm tired of doing $200 rides and losing 48% to Greedy Uber. It's robbery.... there's no transparency, they take what they want and give you what's left.


You're projecting. Uber tells you how much you'll be paid and you just want more. You're the perfect candidate to go out and start your own company and make things right! Don't be a commie.



Nats121 said:


> It would be true justice if the fat cats at uber who've been mistreating the drivers for years see their IPO dreams go up in smoke.


No, that's thuggery. Don't like it, vote with your feet and patronize another business with your time and money.



Nats121 said:


> The fact you're getting hysterical means you're worried that work stoppages could be effective.


Ha! I've no dog in this hunt, other than when y'all are going on strike, I'll be out there raking it in more than usual. You're projecting too mister.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> So when for example farmers have problems and raise their voices and need help from government, you call them commies and ask them to go and find another job as well? Just wondering.


Yes, this example too is also immoral. When a man fell on hard times in the past, he turned to his local church and local community for help. Not some single mom working two jobs halfway across the country. The people who know him can best assess whether he's worthy or not of their charity.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> You're projecting. Uber tells you how much you'll be paid and you just want more. You're the perfect candidate to go out and start your own company and make things right! Don't be a commie.
> 
> No, that's thuggery. Don't like it, vote with your feet and patronize another business with your time and money.
> 
> ...


New uber Borg humanoid. They're getting desperate. Watch media night before IPO for press releases. Disrupt disrupt disrupt.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

*Disgruntled drivers

In a letter to potential investors, the CEO, Dara Khosrowshahi, acknowledged the "greater responsibilities" the company will take on once it goes public, and promised to act with "passion, humility, and integrity".

And it points out that it is likely to make the drivers even more unhappy in the future, both because it is investing in autonomous vehicles to reduce the numbers of drivers it needs, and because it plans to reduce payments to drivers in order to increase its chances of turning a profit: "As we aim to reduce Driver incentives to improve our financial performance, we expect Driver dissatisfaction will generally increase." *
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/apr/11/uber-ipo-risk-factors


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

SatMan said:


> *Disgruntled drivers
> 
> In a letter to potential investors, the CEO, Dara Khosrowshahi, acknowledged the "greater responsibilities" the company will take on once it goes public, and promised to act with "passion, humility, and integrity".
> 
> ...


After IPO rates dropping to. 45 cents per mile. Disrupt IPO. It's now or never.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Ha! I've no dog in this hunt, other than when y'all are going on strike, I'll be out there raking it in more than usual. You're projecting too mister.


If you really were pleased about the chance for "raking it in", you wouldn't be trying so hard trying to dissuade readers from joining the stoppage, you'd keep quiet, let the stoppage occur, and rake in all that money.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Whynotsteve said:


> Nervous? No excited for the earnings opportunity while you all sit in a parking lot thinking you're doing something. Thanks!!!!
> 
> You're self employed my friend. Striking is idiotic.


IPO eve news releases coming out. Your IPO will be crushed. Watch the media.



Whynotsteve said:


> You're not affecting stock price with a "were not working today, take that" mentality.
> 
> If I choose not to work today uber could care less and wouldn't even know I wasn't working.
> 
> ...


Your words only add fuel to the fire. Thank you for the help. You're destroying yourself. Copying and posting your posts everywhere so everyone can see. This is inspiring. Watch press releases IPO eve. You won't have time to react.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> If you really were pleased about the chance for "raking it in", you wouldn't be trying so hard trying to dissuade readers from joining the stoppage, you'd keep quiet, let the stoppage occur, and rake in all that money.


Trying hard? LOL I'm just laughing at this blatant jealousy by commies and their useful idiots to bite the hand that feeds them. Is this how y'all treated your mothers?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Trying hard? LOL I'm just laughing at this blatant jealousy by commies and their useful idiots to bite the hand that feeds them. Is this how y'all treated your mothers?


This is how to treat blood sucking imbeciles. You wouldn't be here if not worried. Told you watch media IPO eve. It will disrupt IPO like you can't imagine.


----------



## jjub40 (Aug 11, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


I would like it when Uber fails and falls off the earth. After awhile we all get tired of their nonsense. We know how frustrating this can be.... Rohit


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


They have worked harder trying to destroy it, than they ever did building it!!!!!!!!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

jjub40 said:


> I would like it when Uber fails and falls off the earth. After awhile we all get tired of their nonsense. We know how frustrating this can be.... Rohit


Watch uber trolls desperately try to stop reaction after press release IPO eve. It has been perfectly timed for that night. Uber's IPO is the perfect opportunity for releasing what's going to be their biggest disruption.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Why stay logged on and not pick up the rider, when the rider hasn't done anything wrong ,there just looking for a ride, yes they can be buttholes and not tip but that's part of it. And then the rider takes a Lyft ride, so im not gonna turn on either app for the 12 hours. What are you accomplishing just turning of one app and not the other


It's a rideshare strike. Not just Uber


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> This is how to treat blood sucking imbeciles. You wouldn't be here if not worried. Told you watch media IPO eve. It will disrupt IPO like you can't imagine.


No Prisoners it's better to ignore the comments from this two guys whynotsteve and swathdiver, you can see very clear they're Uber employees or like you say total idiots or perfect example of low life's. Don't batter to respond to them It would help the forum.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> No Prisoners it's better to ignore the comments from this two guys whynotsteve and swathdiver, you can see very clear they're Uber employees or like you say total idiots or perfect example of low life's. Don't batter to respond to them It would help the forum.


Actually their posts are being redistributed viral so their mentality is exposed. We need them to react. Their making it easier.



pengduck said:


> They have worked harder trying to destroy it, than they ever did building it!!!!!!!!


IPO day will stand for IMPLOSION DAY. Watch press releases hours before IPO. They won't have time to react.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Is this a global strike


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> You're not affecting stock price with a "were not working today, take that" mentality.
> 
> If I choose not to work today uber could care less and wouldn't even know I wasn't working.
> 
> ...


Strongly agree!



No Prisoners said:


> Seems you're worried otherwise you wouldn't be here. Yes this can disrupt IPO if it gets momentum. Uber's biggest fear is drivers organizing. So try to get some sleep you blood sucking humanoid. RESISTANCE IS NOT FUTILE.
> 
> 
> Another new humanoid member here. Its working you're nervous. Coming for you. Sleep while you can.


Wow! Definite union mentality here. Strike will fail. LOL


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Is this a global strike


US only 8 cities. But our press releases are global simultaneously hours pre IPO. Or as we call it uber's Implosion day and Genesis liberty day. 
We've been patiently waiting for their IPO because all financial media will focus on IPO and rideshare. Uber won't have time to react. Side effect lyft stock will crumble as uber's will precipitate.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Just pick a peak time in your city and strike on Uber for 2 hours


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> US only 8 cities. But our press releases are global simultaneously hours pre IPO. Or as we call it uber's Implosion day and Genesis liberty day.
> We've been patiently waiting for their IPO because all financial media will focus on IPO and rideshare. Uber won't have time to react. Side effect lyft stock will crumble as uber's will precipitate.


I will discuss this in Australia


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

QUOTE="MiamiKid, post: 4941275, member: 57957"]
Strongly agree!


Wow! Definite union mentality here. Strike will fail. LOL
[/QUOTE]
Strike will only bring more attention to press releases. Everything falling into place. Uber's IPO is D day. Actually few hours before IPO opening. No time for Uber to react. 
Should've done like Carl Icahn, he sold his stake on lyft pre IPO to Soros. Holding uber's stocks is futile.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Why is it that it's only about Uber. Lyft is just as bad. Some Markets are better with Lyft and some markets are better with Uber only barley. they both screw the passenger's and drivers. So if you take on one you half to take on the other .my gut feeling is, we may never see a pay raise. But lets not let up ,you never know. I see more pressure from drivers protesting more now than in the last year. So hopefully we'll make a difference. It takes a lot of exposure on U/L from the drivers to get the media and the customer to see what is really going on with all these companies taking very bad advantage of their workers. Most of my customers don't even know what U/L are doing to them and the drivers. When they bring up U/L so many are clueless, when i bring up the new pay scale on the surge and they're like damn I can't believe that,that sucks. I tell them about this forum so they can read about it themselves. Anyway keep up the pressure.



Turbo-Sentra said:


> No Prisoners it's better to ignore the comments from this two guys whynotsteve and swathdiver, you can see very clear they're Uber employees or like you say total idiots or perfect example of low life's. Don't batter to respond to them It would help the forum.


There party timers


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> You're projecting. Uber tells you how much you'll be paid and you just want more. You're the perfect candidate to go out and start your own company and make things right! Don't be a commie.
> 
> No, that's thuggery. Don't like it, vote with your feet and patronize another business with your time and money.
> 
> ...





swathdiver said:


> You're projecting. Uber tells you how much you'll be paid and you just want more. You're the perfect candidate to go out and start your own company and make things right! Don't be a commie.
> 
> No, that's thuggery. Don't like it, vote with your feet and patronize another business with your time and money.
> 
> ...


Lol. Question? You complete a 45 mile ride in 60 minutes with a 4x surge, the passenger pays $195. With Uber's transparency on driver's pay structure that you're clearly comfortable with and proud of, what's your cut?

Anytime there's a surge involved you don't know the answer. They (Uber) blatantly created a system of deceit. They removed the transparent multiplier system in exchange for "dynamic pricing", which is bs. 
With the old system the ride mentioned above would be, estimated: $275 paid by customer, $220 to driver, $55 to Uber.

Very transparent, predictable, fair.

Now, it's $275 paid by rider, $151 to driver (if you're lucky), and $124 to Uber.

How????? Other than facilitating a driver-to- passenger, wth did they do to warrant 45%?

Please define "service fee". What factors define this "service fee"?

What are you doing in 2019 that you weren't doing in 2016 that justify this double and at will "service fee"?

Anyone that tries to defend this is not worth conversing with. Not because I disagree, but because Uber themselves have not AND cannot justify it.

I cannot think of one gig that doesn't have to be transparent with a pay structure other than these rideshare apps, and only with the drivers. Every person at Uber or Lyft corporate works for defined wages. Even if it's answer 100 calls per day for $1 per call. They know what their working for. It's not answer 100 calls per day and we'll let you know at the end of the day what we'll pay you after we adjust our mystery service fee and hand you what's left.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I sure dont want a minimum $ per hour like most of those negotiations got. That means that's probably all you are getting. I'm making more than that per hour with my 12 hour shifts now....


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> No Prisoners it's better to ignore the comments from this two guys whynotsteve and swathdiver, you can see very clear they're Uber employees or like you say total idiots or perfect example of low life's.


LOL. Communist agitation. Which of you are card carrying members of the CPUSA or DSA or their offshoots?



No Prisoners said:


> Actually their posts are being redistributed viral so their mentality is exposed. We need them to react. Their making it easier.


Oh, so you're going to make me infamous? Where? LOL

Why not quit trying to destroy and go out and create something? Why not go out and earn a living, taking pax from this place or that and get paid a fair price to do it?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

In Melbourne we are asking for increases on minimum fares because short fares have very low margins. We will lose a few customers but the improvement in service will mean more jobs in the long run. Uber is getting a bad reputation down under and low fares on short trips are the main cause.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> Trying hard? LOL I'm just laughing at this blatant jealousy by commies and their useful idiots to bite the hand that feeds them. Is this how y'all treated your mothers?


Even a mother would be transparent with pay. Clean your room, wash dishes, take out trash for $20/week.

Uber: clean your room, wash dishes, take out the trash, $20/week minus $8 service fee for some mystery reason not defined.

Your commenting is becoming annoyingly laughable. If you don't care to participate then don't. It'll never be 100% participation and everyone will never agree.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't drive for Uber because I put them on a lengthy time-out last May. I only drive for Lyft.
But if Uber drivers strike, is the plan not drive at all that day?
Because I find it ridiculous reading comments from some Uber drivers who are saying they'll just drive for Lyft on May 8 instead.
How much sense does that make? Lyft's pay and the way they treat drivers basically mirrors how Uber does business.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Jake Air said:


> I don't drive for Uber because I put them on a lengthy time-out last May. I only drive for Lyft.
> But if Uber drivers strike, is the plan not drive at all that day?
> Because I find it ridiculous reading comments from some Uber drivers who are saying they'll just drive for Lyft on May 8 instead.
> How much sense does that make? Lyft's pay and the way they treat drivers basically mirrors how Uber does business.


That's true there is no Lyft down under (they have Ola and Didi), we could play them off against each other and at least keep income coming in.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> Lol. Question? You complete a 45 mile ride in 60 minutes with a 4x surge, the passenger pays $195. With Uber's transparency on driver's pay structure that you're clearly comfortable with and proud of, what's your cut?
> 
> Anytime there's a surge involved you don't know the answer. They (Uber) blatantly created a system of deceit. They removed the transparent multiplier system in exchange for "dynamic pricing", which is bs.
> With the old system the ride mentioned above would be, estimated: $275 paid by customer, $220 to driver, $55 to Uber...


I wasn't around for a 4X surge and do not know what that was. I do know that if I drive through a surge or it ecompasses me, I'll get a portion or all of it on my next ride as long as I stay logged in. It's really none of my business what the passenger pays.

That run would pay at least $79 in the cheaper area without the surge pricing. I reckon Uber has decided that it's time to make/increase profits to reinvest into the company. If you disagree with the changes, vote with your wallet and feet. Sure you can voice displeasure, but to strike against a company is immoral.


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


Need to make it on a Friday or Saturday-much more impact than a Wednesday


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> Need to make it on a Friday or Saturday-much more impact than a Wednesday


I actually chose May the 10th for a strike in Australia which was peak time on Friday


----------



## Uber Roanoke Robert (Aug 31, 2014)

And a strike against a company isn't "immoral". Its a right. How do you think miners got safer working conditions over a century ago?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Llib07 said:


> Just pick a peak time in your city and strike on Uber for 2 hours


2 hours -- That'll teach them! LMAO!


----------



## Whynotsteve (Apr 25, 2019)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> And a strike against a company isn't "immoral". Its a right. How do you think miners got safer working conditions over a century ago?


Miners were employees, you are not an employee. You are an at will contractor.

The reality is uber reps could show up at your "fake strike" take names and deactivate all of you. Not a damn thing you can do about it and guess what?

By next week a whole new batch of drivers will have signed up to replace you.

You know why you do t make good money doing this? You are bad at it....


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Strongly agree!
> 
> 
> Wow! Definite union mentality here. Strike will fail. LOL


MiamiKid before been an Uber driver and become and impresario and self contractor making lot of money, but of course, he's very happy with Uber and Lyft, LMAO


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber Roanoke Robert said:


> Need to make it on a Friday or Saturday-much more impact than a Wednesday


Are you living Roanoke I live in bburg. I know Friday and Saturday would be good. Also i wish more people in our area would go to the state site on here .and talk about all this stuff


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm in... well I've been logged off about a week after the flat rate "easier to understand" surge that "we asked for"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll log out of uberTaxi during that time,


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I don’t want to be an employee of anyone. If they make us employees I will instantly quit. It would be nice to see non criminal rate cards though.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

If Uber raise driver pay, it will have 2 devastating effects.

1. Ridership will drop
2. Drivers will increase 

Result? Drivers will have plenty of time to self pleasure in the car as they wait all day for a ping. Then the next complain is "where's all the rides? So slow! Uber not giving me pings!"


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Trying hard? LOL I'm just laughing at this blatant jealousy by commies and their useful idiots to bite the hand that feeds them. Is this how y'all treated your mothers?


If my mother had surf and turf and all she gave me were the french fries you're damn right I'm going to bite somebody


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> LOL. Communist agitation. Which of you are card carrying members of the CPUSA or DSA or their offshoots?
> 
> Oh, so you're going to make me infamous? Where? LOL
> 
> Why not quit trying to destroy and go out and create something? Why not go out and earn a living, taking pax from this place or that and get paid a fair price to do it?


Thanks for encouragement. Its been built. But not as a blood sucking enterprise willing to displace drivers once it reaches its goals.

Uber used drivers for its own purposes. Sucked their blood reducing rates expecting drivers to remain submissive.

Uber THE BORG is just as the Battered Woman Syndrome.
People who find themselves in an abusive relationship often do not feel safe or happy. Yet, they feel unable to leave for many reasons. These include fear and a belief that they are the cause of the abuse.

Your kind of diminutive low life vampires build your existence on the needs and desperations of others. You are the reason why the the mentally disturb liberal socialists ideology grows throughout subjugated masses. You give the desperate no other choice but to grasp at anyone who provides a choice even if it's absurd. You open the way for the Hugo Chavez and Catros of the world. Because your greed consumes everything.

What you never imagined is that a group of skilled entrepreneurial professionals would immense themselves and formulate a system that could liberate your subjugated defenseless victims.

Yes you and all of your kind pray on those who are desperate. 
You're scum leaches. The lowest of humanity. You rape your workforce with impunity feeling entitled.

Your IPO day will be your Implosion day. Watch. You can't stop it. You made it all possible. 
After all I guess everyone should thank you for bringing us together.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> MiamiKid before been an Uber driver and become and impresario and self contractor making lot of money, but of course, he's very happy with Uber and Lyft, LMAO


Some uneducated union mentality.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> Miners were employees, you are not an employee. You are an at will contractor.
> 
> The reality is uber reps could show up at your "fake strike" take names and deactivate all of you. Not a damn thing you can do about it and guess what?
> 
> ...


First, what idiot would give their name??? Second, all employment is "at will". Third, you're right about one thing, the influx of new driver's. It's the newer drivers that helped kill Uber. Assuming you're one of them.

Currently, Uber money is decent. I still bring in over $1000/ week. It's my disposable income but that doesn't make their practices fair, I'd go as far as to say moral or legal.

Since you can't recall when Uber was a fair company then stop responding to those that do.

If you make decent money with uber then ????????, congratulations. But I can 1000% guarantee that you're getting shafted just as everyone else. You just enjoy laying down while they give it to you.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> You are the reason why the the mentally disturb liberal socialists ideology grows throughout subjugated masses. You give the desperate no other choice but to grasp at anyone who provides a choice even if it's absurd. You open the way for the Hugo Chavez and Catros of the world. Because your greed consumes everything.


You're projecting again. Your actions here in calling for a strike is socialistic thuggery and has nothing to do with free enterprise or helping the little guy.

So what if Uber creates a business model that at first requires humans and later robots to move people around? Be glad for the opportunity to drive the folks around and then move on.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

AveragePerson said:


> If Uber raise driver pay, it will have 2 devastating effects.
> 
> 1. Ridership will drop
> 2. Drivers will increase
> ...


False, nobody is seeking a rate hike against riders. We need regulations against rideshare companies. Make them define the service fee and to set a definitive figure. The service fee should be a set figure, ie. 20%, 30%, 45%. Let drivers decide if they want to work at set rates and fees.

Currently, it's like being a roofing contractor and fixing a roof for $10/hr. Then at the end of your 10 hour day receiving only $55 because the general contractor decided he wanted fees out of the wages you agreed to work for. It's unfair and every other employee, whether permanent, temporary, or contracted work under a set wage structure that doesn't fluctuate at the will and discretion of a company. You guys are truly foolish to believe otherwise.

It frustrates me that these companies are allowed to operate unregulated.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> LOL. Communist agitation. Which of you are card carrying members of the CPUSA or DSA or their offshoots?
> 
> Oh, so you're going to make me infamous? Where? LOL
> 
> Why not quit trying to destroy and go out and create something? Why not go out and earn a living, taking pax from this place or that and get paid a fair price to do it?


Here's a surprise for you. Several times before I've said I'm with a group of retired banking professionals. We started over a year ago for fun, get away from wives and a bet. Then we became obsessed with a self destructive system. We don't drive for the money. But we decided to change lives. See pictures of my house being built 15 years ago. Waterfront $11 million. So you can go and tell your maker you're not dealing with just drivers. We're not in it for the money and we know how to take it down down.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> You're projecting again. Your actions here in calling for a strike is socialistic thuggery and has nothing to do with free enterprise or helping the little guy.
> 
> So what if Uber creates a business model that at first requires humans and later robots to move people around? Be glad for the opportunity to drive the folks around and then move on.


Dude, go drive! I posted a news article. If you want to participate, do so. If you don't then stfu. I don't need Uber. I drive less than 10hrs a week. My frustrations stem from basic morals. Again, lay down and take it. You're now muted.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Here


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Here's a surprise for you. Several times before I've said I'm with a group of retired banking professionals. We started over a year ago for fun, get away from wives and a bet. Then we became obsessed with a self destructive system. We don't drive for the money. But we decided to change lives. See pictures of my house being built 15 years ago. Waterfront $11 million. So you can go and tell your maker you're not dealing with just drivers. We're not in it for the money and we know how to take it down down.


Thank you!!! I guess they think all drivers are the "poor man". Some people just want what's right and fair. Whether I'm a driver or not, their practices are wrong.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

If you don’t want to strike what are your reasons


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

12 hours, not 2 hours


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

One of the partners sold his block chain cryptocurrencies company for $600 million. He's even more obsessed than I. He's in charge of media for our systems.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

VictorD said:


> View attachment 314624


Don't have any problem with Dara. He's got a job to do for the borg


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

jenijazz said:


> 12 hours, not 2 hours


In Melbourne we have many desperate ants so getting them to strike for that long will be difficult. I personally would do 12 hours, but I don't know if many others would.


----------



## Turbo-Sentra (Apr 2, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> In Melbourne we have many desperate ants so getting them to strike for that long will be difficult. I personally would do 12 hours, but I don't know if many others would.


It doesn't matter for how long you do, it's you showing your disagreement for the low fares and abuse. My self I won't work on the 8th, I don't need U/L I do this for pleasure, and I want to be respect, I'm not a peon. Myself haven't turn the Lyft app for over 4 months, really, I don't need that ****@@g crap.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Here


More. Me on top of roof and dolphins on back of my seawall.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Several times before I've said I'm with a group of retired banking professionals. ...We don't drive for the money. ...See pictures of my house being built 15 years ago. Waterfront $11 million.


Big Whup man. Are you going to show me how big your dive watch is next? Foolishness has no boundaries when it comes to the size of people's wallets. Hollywood teaches us that a person's wealth is no indicator of their common sense and decency.



RoyalTee85 said:


> Dude, go drive! I posted a news article. If you want to participate, do so. If you don't then stfu. I don't need Uber. I drive less than 10hrs a week. My frustrations stem from basic morals. Again, lay down and take it. You're now muted.


Typical snowflake. You have minimal impact and benefit from a company and yet you want to wreck it.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Big Whup man. Are you going to show me how big your dive watch is next? Foolishness has no boundaries when it comes to the size of people's wallets. Hollywood teaches us that a person's wealth is no indicator of their common sense and decency.
> 
> Typical snowflake. You have minimal impact and benefit from a company and yet you want to wreck it.


You noticed me now you are nervous. It's working


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> You noticed me now you are nervous. It's working


Uhh, no. Hey, I thought you were going to make me famous or something and repost my posts somewhere? What happened to that?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Uhh, no. Hey, I thought you were going to make me famous or something and repost my posts somewhere? What happened to that?


I'll give you a heads up to take to your maker. After all thanks to Uber we have a platform. Difference is that while yours sucks the life out of drivers while gauging riders on their backs, we believe our role is that of a digital ecosystem structure that enables the millions of people creating the capability for others to move around to have an equitable relationship with those benefiting.
We are a framework for an equitable relationship between drivers and riders. 
This will totally disrupt your model. 
Now go tell your maker thanks for the platform.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


Since many of the riders are potential investors this is one day that we as drivers can create awareness. The UBER Investor Prospectus indicates plans for driver pay to go down (read the prospectus) so if people have a difficult time getting a ride on the 8th maybe it will have them look deeper into the company they may/may not invest in. As an investor myself (and driver), I would never invest in the company based on ethics/principles and only investing in companies that I believe are societally redeeming. Do I think Uber and Lyft make the world a better place to live in? Absolutely not. After 3 years of driving I have lost a lot of compassion for humanity while also losing a lot of trust in capitalism. Laws and regulations are made when industries cannot regulate themselves and when a company as big as Uber pays sub-minimum wages (and knowingly doing so albeit manipulating data so it doesn't look that bad), that is wrong.

Bottom line...it will achieve awareness if nothing else. Media will be covering it, riders who are cancelled on will talk about how they missed their flights, their important meetings, their doctors appointments, were late for work, had no way to get their child to school, etc.. Investing in a company means, on an idealistically level, that you agree with where the company is and where it is heading. I foresee that if Uber continues to decrease pay that this will lead the way for other companies to create the same roadmap further increasing social and economic disparities. Here in the US we are the most inequitable first world country. The difference between the top and the bottom is astounding and it is through taking from the have-nots (drivers) and the haves (Uber/Lyft executives, investors, and investor banks) that the gulf between the have and have nots widens. There is currently no governmental apparatus for (e.g. a working Congress) that will ensure regulations that make sure that equitable pay for equitable work at a minimum level is adhered to.



AveragePerson said:


> Watch as the protesters slowly disappear from the ranks as surge increases... everyone got a price.
> 
> Even if all drivers stop, it won't affect the initial IPO since financial result aren't reported until next quarter.


and that is the problem right there......no surge anymore because people are willing to pay employee/employer taxes, gas, insurance, and car upkeep to take Shaniqua for 3.00 or less to a place she could have walked to but that someone has been willing to drive 5 miles to pick her up and cater to her.

If you are taking rides without a surge you are part of the problem and as the UBER IPO prospectus states, drivers will see their pay decrease even more. When are drivers going go be willing to PAY riders to drive them to Walmart?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> Miners were employees, you are not an employee. You are an at will contractor.
> 
> The reality is uber reps could show up at your "fake strike" take names and deactivate all of you. Not a damn thing you can do about it and guess what?
> 
> ...


Strongly agree!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> I wasn't around for a 4X surge and do not know what that was. I do know that if I drive through a surge or it ecompasses me, I'll get a portion or all of it on my next ride as long as I stay logged in. It's really none of my business what the passenger pays.
> 
> That run would pay at least $79 in the cheaper area without the surge pricing. I reckon Uber has decided that it's time to make/increase profits to reinvest into the company. If you disagree with the changes, vote with your wallet and feet. Sure you can voice displeasure, but to strike against a company is immoral.


to strike against a company is immoral? I am not sure what planet you are on but there isn't a more immoral, more unethical company than Uber albeit Lyft is right behind them. Yes they have decided to increase profits again at the expense of the drivers. As one who has watched over 3 years them chip away at a fair wage for the work I did, I am aghast that you could think I am the one who is immoral. You my friend are why Uber thrives even in the face of losing money on every rides sans surge.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> Since many of the riders are potential investors this is one day that we as drivers can create awareness. The UBER Investor Prospectus indicates plans for driver pay to go down (read the prospectus) so if people have a difficult time getting a ride on the 8th maybe it will have them look deeper into the company they may/may not invest in. As an investor myself (and driver), I would never invest in the company based on ethics/principles and only investing in companies that I believe are societally redeeming. Do I think Uber and Lyft make the world a better place to live in? Absolutely not. After 3 years of driving I have lost a lot of compassion for humanity while also losing a lot of trust in capitalism. Laws and regulations are made when industries cannot regulate themselves and when a company as big as Uber pays sub-minimum wages (and knowingly doing so albeit manipulating data so it doesn't look that bad), that is wrong.
> 
> Bottom line...it will achieve awareness if nothing else. Media will be covering it, riders who are cancelled on will talk about how they missed their flights, their important meetings, their doctors appointments, were late for work, had no way to get their child to school, etc.. Investing in a company means, on an idealistically level, that you agree with where the company is and where it is heading. I foresee that if Uber continues to decrease pay that this will lead the way for other companies to create the same roadmap further increasing social and economic disparities. Here in the US we are the most inequitable first world country. The difference between the top and the bottom is astounding and it is through taking from the have-nots (drivers) and the haves (Uber/Lyft executives, investors, and investor banks) that the gulf between the have and have nots widens. There is currently no governmental apparatus for (e.g. a working Congress) that will ensure regulations that make sure that equitable pay for equitable work at a minimum level is adhered to.
> 
> ...


Don't despair on IPO day all will come out massively. Just prior to trading time everything will be exposed in the court of shame of public opinion. Anyone remotely thinking of buying into uber will think of the travesty it has caused bleeding drivers for growth then ultimately displace them with autonomous vehicles. 
Everything's in place. The IPO is the perfect opportunity. 
Uber already has a history which caused it's founder and CEO to be outsted. They fear exposure. 
Just strike amd add attention.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I sure dont want a minimum $ per hour like most of those negotiations got. That means that's probably all you are getting. I'm making more than that per hour with my 12 hour shifts now....


You are definitely in the minority. I hope you figured in your employee taxes, employer taxes, gas, maintenance, time, vehicle depreciation, and not to mention exposure to the cesspool of humanity we have to deal with. I don't believe that you are making more than what the negotiations got in NYC (I noticed you didn't put the amount showing you don't know what you are talking about).



swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Selfish and foolish people? Are you serious? Paying millions of driver below minimum wage while ruining their equity in their cars is viewed by you as endearing? You my friend are whats wrong with our country and whats wrong with Uber/Lyft. There is a reason that minimum wage was created....born out of greed and unethical practices which Uber/Lyft are pretty well noted for at this point. What others have created? WOW! Uber was created and exists due to the drivers who toil with their own resources and becoming more and more poor in the process. Although I have a Ph.D. (seriously), I cannot comprehend your mindset just like I cannot comprehend the mindset of the ruling party in the US but it is your reality and I am sure you will stick to it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

nouberipo said:


> You are definitely in the minority. I hope you figured in your employee taxes, employer taxes, gas, maintenance, time, vehicle depreciation, and not to mention exposure to the cesspool of humanity we have to deal with. I don't believe that you are making more than what the negotiations got in NYC (I noticed you didn't put the amount showing you don't know what you are talking about).


I know I'm not complaining about how much money I made last year....(6x the amount I paid for my 2015 car in 2015) I'm betting that it wouldn't work out so well for me. I may be the minority as I wouldn't even visit the cesspool of humanity that is New York even if it was free...


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

May 8th, eh? I'll be making bank! 

The problem is that the vast majority of pax either view us as "the help," below a burger flipper, or think that we are extremely well paid employees. 

"Strange, I can't find an Uber! Oh well, let's take the bus." 

Haven't fast food workers gone on strike demanding $15/hr? Is that a nationwide thing now?


----------



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> ...we believe our role is that of a digital ecosystem structure that enables the millions of people creating the capability for others to move around to have an equitable relationship with those benefiting.
> We are a framework for an equitable relationship between drivers and riders.


These statements do not make sense.

So you guys are going to start your own ridesharing service then?



eclipse3256 said:


> View attachment 314654


There it is, hot off the Commie presses! LOL


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

eclipse3256 said:


> View attachment 314654


Nice graphic!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

You idiots learn to read. An ecosystem. No middle man blood sucking Borg like uber. An ecosystem destroys your model. It belongs to the drivers. You'll see. Hey only have to wait until IPO day


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> There is a reason that minimum wage was created....born out of greed and unethical practices which Uber/Lyft are pretty well noted for at this point.


You know so much that isn't so. The minimum wage was created to keep black folks from taking Yankee jobs in the north after the War of Northern Aggression. The minimum wage suppresses wages and disenfranchises the younger and lower skilled workers.

The Statist would have people believe that the minimum wage is for experienced folks and therefore should be a living wage. This is an oft repeated lie with no basis in economic reality. It is not the government's job to set people's pay. That's between you and your employer.

As usual, the Statist believes that people are too dumb to make their own decisions, that only these elites, living in waterfront mansions should be entrusted to make decisions for the unwashed masses. They believe in tyranny and abhor liberty, except for themselves!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Better do like Carl Icahn. Sell before IPO. Strike and open platform ecosystem will totally disrupt the system you created to rape drivers and gauge riders. 
On that day you'll be exposed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


Potentially billions of dollars. If enough drivers, let's say around 80% strike causing a vast majority of delays and cancellations then speculation of a hostile work environment will be perceived causing the stock to plummet on opening day.

But, if Uber catches wind of this then I'm sure Uber will throw out big bonuses and guarantees for completed trips that day.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

This would work better if there was some rider involvement. Just more money for uber if riders are taking rides with surge.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

All media networks picking up the strike. Millions of tweets gone viral directed at public, not just drivers. Next week will be massive.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Surge > Strike


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Well just imagine if large number of drivers actually shot down the app, or better leave app on but decline all pings on IPO day. Uber's worst nightmare becomes reality. It would shake its core.
> How do you think Wallstreet would react.
> You never know anything is possible. Karma and nirvana simultaneously.
> Keep tweets, forums light up, email blasts, word of mouth. Hey call yellow vests.
> ...


I am the Uber..you will not be transported


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> All media networks picking up the strike. Millions of tweets gone viral directed at public, not just drivers. Next week will be massive.


Next week huh? I thought you guys were striking on the 8th of May?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Potentially billions of dollars. If enough drivers, let's say around 80% strike causing a vast majority of delays and cancellations then speculation of a hostile work environment will be perceived causing the stock to plummet on opening day.
> 
> But, if Uber catches wind of this then I'm sure Uber will throw out big bonuses and guarantees for completed trips that day.


Even if drivers cross the damage is done by targeting public opinion. Transparency destroys uber. As we're speaking thousands of emails and tweets going out exposing receipts with payments breakdown. Riders finally viewing surge pricing and what goes to drivers. The response is overwhelming reaction by consumers. Gauging is the word they're using.



swathdiver said:


> Next week huh? I thought you guys were striking on the 8th of May?


May 8th Wednesday. But emails and tweets going viral already. 
Just my previous bank sent out over 130,000 with requests for forwarding to everyone on contact lists. That started 2 weeks ago.



DirtyRead said:


> I am the Uber..you will not be transported


Not kidding but this is so much fun. Already feel 20 years younger.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> All media networks picking up the strike. Millions of tweets gone viral directed at public, not just drivers. Next week will be massive.


I have to admit there has been a definite increase in the media coverage just in the last couple of hours. Too bad the NYC drivers are not on board -- that's where the IPO is happening and it's also the media mecca of the US.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

Ever drive past three or four people holding a "shame on ___!" sign. Then 2 hours later drive past the same spot and find it empty except for six empty Starbuck's cups and 45 cigarette butts. Thats about what this might achieve. Even if half the estimated numbers do go off line all that will happen is some cab drivers kid might get a new bike. These strikes are like Woodstock, lots pf people claiming they were there, The only way for drivers to really effect any change is through stock ownership and/or a union. Otherwise its shut up and drive or find a different job.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

JimKE said:


> I have to admit there has been a definite increase in the media coverage just in the last couple of hours. Too bad the NYC drivers are not on board -- that's where the IPO is happening and it's also the media mecca of the US.


You ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Generally I agree with you, but I’m not full time as a driver. Uber is such a different beast going full time, l can’t do anything but show support for those drivers.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Well just imagine if large number of drivers actually shot down the app, or better leave app on but decline all pings on IPO day. Uber's worst nightmare becomes reality. It would shake its core.
> How do you think Wallstreet would react.
> You never know anything is possible. Karma and nirvana simultaneously.
> Keep tweets, forums light up, email blasts, word of mouth. Hey call yellow vests.
> ...


As you said, key is that everyone needs to log in and be online. I for one will decline every ping that comes my way which in the Cleveland market isnt many nowadays. Uber has systematically brought me to the point where if I drive I am literally paying out of pocket due to the distance/pay/time/costs. I cannot imagine why there are enough drivers out there willing to be nothing more than modern day slaves to a corporation that has purposefully designed the system so that regulations/laws can all be skirted and independent contractors can be treated in any manner that they like. If companies can get away with treating those who work for them as sub-human, they will as we all know from Uber. They have pushed the legal boundaries. There is a reason regulations/laws are in place and that is because a society cannot prosper when a good part of the populace is relegated to slave labor.

I will be sending an email to each of the stations in the Cleveland area as well as papers with a link to this forum hoping that it can be on their radar. Better yet maybe someone will dig deeper into the Uber culture and the reality of driver slavery.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Better do like Carl Icahn. Sell before IPO. Strike and open platform ecosystem will totally disrupt the system you created to rape drivers and gauge riders.
> On that day you'll be exposed.


Totally wrong! Who knows how the IPO will go. If you knew, you'd be on Wall Street, not driving nor on this forum.

As an investor, will not be participating because of the valuation and profitability.

As a driver, would not be taking part in any strike if I was in one of those cities. Would be "scabbing" like crazy just to aggravate strikers, while making extra bank at the same time.

What I do know, for 100% certainty, is that anything "striking drivers" do will have ZERO impact on the IPO performance.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

We don't need couch potatoes or web junkies chiming in or post a few blogs until the next breaking all important news steals their attention. All we need is for two or three Saudi investors to get cold feet or change of heart and pull their money back. Then Lyft/Uber will be in trouble. Lots of people buy up stocks during strikes and it pays off well.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Potentially billions of dollars. If enough drivers, let's say around 80% strike causing a vast majority of delays and cancellations then speculation of a hostile work environment will be perceived causing the stock to plummet on opening day.
> 
> But, if Uber catches wind of this then I'm sure Uber will throw out big bonuses and guarantees for completed trips that ioday.


80 percent participation?? No way. Besides scabbers, like myself, go all out on days like that.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet.


I just googled 'Uber IPO strike' and then clicked on news.....wow! The strike is being covered in major publications, on news stations, etc. around the world. There is some teeth to this. Some of the publications with articles about the strike include: Fortune, Crain's, The Guardian, Fast Company, Bloomberg, Forbes, etc.. Take a moment and read some of these articles as it really shows there is some momentum to this. Think about this headline from Business Insider as you ponder your 3.00 Uber ride you just gave to some ghetto trash which included a stop at the dollar store....where do you think that 100 million is coming from? Ultimately the drivers:

*Uber has dangled $100 million at Dara Khosrowshahi if he can convince investors, or a buyer, that the company is worth $120 billion*



MiamiKid said:


> 80 percent participation?? No way. Besides scabbers, like myself, go all out on days like that.


so you can make your 3.00 an hour rides while tearing up your car and pimping out your time at a couple dollars an hour. Have some more dignity man.



MiamiKid said:


> Totally wrong! Who knows how the IPO will go. If you knew, you'd be on Wall Street, not driving nor on this forum.
> 
> As an investor, will not be participating because of the valuation and profitability.
> 
> ...


well the number of business publications in the US and abroad covering the strike and writing about the wage issues and the issues with drivers and their major impact on the success of the business model will likely impact the IPO unless you are like the dumb Lyft IPO investors who chose to ignore these things. These things, as you may or may not connect with, are directly associated with the valuation and profitability you said would be the reason for not investing in the company....there is your answer to whether awareness of the TRUE Uber culture through a strike and the ensuing media coverage will likely have an impact. If not then those buying the 44-50 IPO stock (which will likely be 70 by the time it hits main street) will hopefully be burned just as with Lyft. Why do you think all of those banks came out this week pumping Lyft stock? It is because they messed up and need the stock price to increase a LOT in order to exit.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> I just googled 'Uber IPO strike' and then clicked on news.....wow! The strike is being covered in major publications, on news stations, etc. around the world. There is some teeth to this. Some of the publications with articles about the strike include: Fortune, Crain's, The Guardian, Fast Company, Bloomberg, Forbes, etc.. Take a moment and read some of these articles as it really shows there is some momentum to this. Think about this headline from Business Insider as you ponder your 3.00 Uber ride you just gave to some ghetto trash which included a stop at the dollar store....where do you think that 100 million is coming from? Ultimately the drivers:
> 
> *Uber has dangled $100 million at Dara Khosrowshahi if he can convince investors, or a buyer, that the company is worth $120 billion*
> 
> ...


Why don't these disgruntled drivers just quit? Unbelievable.

With Uber all the way on this!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Subjugation model is going to be reversed on uber. Just wait and see.

One of my partners just told me that Wallstreet Journal will do full coverage. Waiting for our press release hours before IPO.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


worked hard to create on the backs of millions of drivers who are offering their resources, including tangibles and intangibles, and in exchange are asking for wages/conditions that (at least for the US) are regulated by laws. Laws have been created because companies have taken advantage of the working class in every conceivable way which is why new laws will be created to counteract the slimy, unethical, and immoral practices of emerging companies such as Uber. The selfish people are the ones who try to skirt the laws/regulations of the first world so that they can make money in ways they couldn't if they didn't skirt laws/regulations. It will catch up with them and in essence will catch up with those investors with no moral compass who are going to be investing in this unethical company



MiamiKid said:


> Why don't these disgruntled drivers just quit? Unbelievable.
> 
> With Uber all the way on this!


and I hope you lost lots of money in the process....they have burned drivers and eventually the investors will be burned for putting their money behind such an unethical, immoral company that does little to better society and instead takes away from it by skirting laws and regulations that are meant to protest the working class.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Why don't these disgruntled drivers just quit? Unbelievable.
> 
> With Uber all the way on this!


You will sink with your uber ship. You're part of the Borg's collective. 
Start singing ? burn baby ? ? burn ??in your Uber Borg inferno


----------



## sixspur (Jul 5, 2017)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


Guarantee that Lyft will give massive discounts to riders on the strike day, and take full advantage of the free publicity. And we are are "lucky" they will give their drivers a bonus to drive on that day too.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> You will sink with your uber ship. You're part of the Borg's collective.
> Start singing ? burn baby ?? burn ??in your Uber Borg inferno


Starting to seriously dislike the working class, striking, Uber drivers.

Free Market Capitalism!!!

Drivers get what they deserve. Hope they reduce driver pay and increase profits!



No Prisoners said:


> You will sink with your uber ship. You're part of the Borg's collective.
> Start singing ? burn baby ?? burn ??in your Uber Borg inferno


Yes, burn baby burn ???, striking Uber drivers! Let them sink!!!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Just heard Connecticut legislation passed uber and lyft to pay drivers minimum 75% of amount collected from riders.
Couldn't happened at better time just prior to uber's IPO


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Just heard Connecticut legislation passed uber and lyft to pay drivers minimum 75% of amount collected from riders.
> Couldn't happened at better time just prior to uber's IPO


Hoping, both, Uber and Lyft pull out of Connecticut.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Sorry to bust your bubble. They created this platform on the backs of hard working men and women. Yes, kudos to them for coming up with the app but unless they rolled out AI propelled vehicles simultaneously at the initial roll out and treated human driven vehicles as just a small part of the business, tell your paymasters that they have no right to treat the people that actually gets the job done as dirt. I am sticking to my proposition that Uber will either fundamentally change their business model to accommodate other strategic interests (among which are Uber partner drivers) or be swallowed up by another big corporation like Google after years of loosing money. In the extreme case, Uber may just fold up. The truth is that the underlying fundamentals aren't strong and while ride share will remain a part of our transportation ecosystem, Uber may not necessarily be a part of that future.



Whynotsteve said:


> If you're a successful business owner then why are you driving for what you call "slave wages"
> 
> I call bullshit.....


and if Uber were to be an ethical company, they wouldn't treat their most important resource like slaves. But of course, Uber is a criminal organization that will soon meet its Waterloo.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

swathdiver said:


> Commies


I have to laugh. What is "commie" about labor organizing or collective bargaining?

Do you think we should revert to child labor, or getting paid in tokens only good at the uber gas station too?

The american way of life that we came to enjoy got where it is by allowing labor organization to fight for minimum wages and regular work weeks.

What Do you think came first, talk of strikes, or uber games, chiseling at pay rates? Most of us were happy at or close to $1/mile, with the occasional surge. We did the work of providing rides, and provided our vehicles, and are rewarded with the manipulation of up front pricing.

Allowing companies to run rough shod over workers is the problem, not workers standing up to their practice of taking food from the table.


----------



## Riley3262019 (Mar 26, 2019)

While ride share technology is indeed disruptive and the technology has delivered both convenience and affordability to consumers, these platforms were created on the backs of hard working men and women. So while I am ready to give a thumbs up to the Ubers and Lyfts of this world for coming up with the app but unless they rolled out AI propelled vehicles simultaneously at their initial roll outs and treated human driven vehicles as just a small part of their business, ride share companies have no right to treat the people that actually gets the job done as dirt and this is why May 8 is important, tell your friends and encourage them to tell their friends to turn off the app on May 8. Remember, resistance isn't futile. Change will come even if it comes in bits and pieces, the most important issue at the moment is that the status quo must change and this so called partnership must be redone in a way that benefits all parties to the contract. 

On May 8, make your voice heard.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Riley3262019 said:


> Sorry to bust your bubble. They created this platform on the backs of hard working men and women. Yes, kudos to them for coming up with the app but unless they rolled out AI propelled vehicles simultaneously at the initial roll out and treated human driven vehicles as just a small part of the business, tell your paymasters that they have no right to treat the people that actually gets the job done as dirt. I am sticking to my proposition that Uber will either fundamentally change their business model to accommodate other strategic interests (among which are Uber partner drivers) or be swallowed up by another big corporation like Google after years of loosing money. In the extreme case, Uber may just fold up. The truth is that the underlying fundamentals aren't strong and while ride share will remain a part of our transportation ecosystem, Uber may not necessarily be a part of that future.
> 
> 
> and if Uber were to be an ethical company, they wouldn't treat their most important resource like slaves. But of course, Uber is a criminal organization that will soon meet its Waterloo.


Sir thank you for your eloquent description. 
Just hours before IPO a new platform will be displayed. You may imagine how this may affect uber's IPO. A system put together by a group of retired banking professionals in alliance with a Technical Advisory Committee, a group that comprises many of the world's leading experts on digital identity and its underlying technologies.

I think you'll appreciate the following which is short script of the announcement. 
"In a world with increased conflicts and displacement, we should be working collectively to use digital technologies to empower people with the right to access services and live in dignity. We believe our role is that of a digital ecosystem structure that enables the millions of people creating the capability for others to move around to have an equitable relationship with those benefiting."
This platform will not only disrupt the current models but revolutionize rideshare interaction between providers and users. Complete details will be distributed throughout multiple media channels.
I'll do my best to keep everyone informed.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ratethis said:


> What would it hurt to try? I can afford to stay off uber for 12 hours , or maybe even just do lyft,on a Wednesday. If you can't perhaps there are more important questions you should be asking yourself.


I can afford to stay off Uber for 12 hours _and_ there are more important questions I ponder. Such as, "why is belly button fluff always blue?".

I mean, Uber poverty pay is slightly important, but I don't think working for Uber is worth bothering fighting for. Uber now sucks and it's time to move on. It was good for a while and now it's not. Case closed, really, for me.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Gauging is the word they're using.
> 
> 
> May 8th Wednesday. But emails and tweets going viral already.
> ...


LOL

The big word you're struggling so hard to find is GOUGING!!!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ratethis said:


> What would it hurt to try? I can afford to stay off uber for 12 hours , or maybe even just do lyft,on a Wednesday. If you can't perhaps there are more important questions you should be asking yourself.


Would rather drive hard, 12 hours, just to disrespect the striking drivers!!! ???


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. They'll just hire smarter drivers. The strike, like always, will fail.
> 
> Wished I was in one of the cities so I could drive all day with great surges!


you mentioned in another post that you are an investor....if that is the case than you understand the importance perception of a company does carry weight with intelligent investors as it will likely have some form of impact, now or in the future, on ROI. So, when you say the strike will fail you obviously are not looking at the ancillary impacts it will have via media and rider experiences. I wish it wasn't just one day but rather for the duration of the IPO roadshow but I think the exposure to the Uber business model from those who provide the actual tangible (e.g. car) and intangible (e.g. experience)


JimKE said:


> *If drivers are serious* about an IPO day strike, the time to do it would be *5 AM -- and for 24 hours.* That would dominate the news prior to the opening of NYSE at 9:30 AM and would hurt Uber's stock price (a little).
> 
> To "strike" during the slow part of the day is a masturbatory exercise -- pleasant, but meaningless.


Even more ideally would be if it lasted for the duration of the IPO roadshow. I completely agree that it should start at 5am and go for 24 hours.



smarternotharder said:


> View attachment 314546
> 
> strikes dont work but good luck, less than 1% of drivers here about them, surge just goes up so most ignore them, & 96% of drivers fail the ponzi by design so who's going to strike? the 4% who figured the scam out or can get good rides from bed?
> 
> ...


;
spoken with true ignorance. first, where did you get your 1% of drivers 'here' (sic) about them? Did you just make up that 1% number just like you spelled the word 'hear' wrong (it is not 'here'). Second, surge just goes up? And this is based on what empirical data? Surge is not based on supply/demand like it used to be. Third, it is nice that you tout 96% of drivers.....wait, where did you get that data? Is that empirical? What is your source? If you would google "Uber IPO strike" and then click on news you would find the fact that it IS getting international exposure with articles going out in some pretty influential publications- Bloomberg, Forbes, Fortunes, Business Insider, WSJ, Fast Company....there are many more. Take the time to actually do your own DD and see for yourself that the strike DOES have national news instead of touting that it has to get national news as if it hasn't already (that is not even considering the international news exposure with some good articles available on The Guardian website and the BBC regarding the strike.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> you mentioned in another post that you are an investor....if that is the case than you understand the importance perception of a company does carry weight with intelligent investors as it will likely have some form of impact, now or in the future, on ROI. So, when you say the strike will fail you obviously are not looking at the ancillary impacts it will have via media and rider experiences. I wish it wasn't just one day but rather for the duration of the IPO roadshow but I think the exposure to the Uber business model from those who provide the actual tangible (e.g. car) and intangible (e.g. experience)
> 
> Even more ideally would be if it lasted for the duration of the IPO roadshow. I completely agree that it should start at 5am and go for 24 hours.
> 
> ...


If the strike does work, drivers will pay. Ask me how I know this.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Would rather drive hard, 12 hours, just to disrespect the striking drivers!!! ???


I'm truly graciously grateful for your diminutive kind. For many years nothing inspired me to get involved and try to make a difference. Actually I retired when my career ceased to be meaningful. Then witnessing the arrogance and contempt people like you display towards those who fall in hard times and out of desperation are forced to submit to the abuse you profess, has inspired me and everyone of my colleagues to strive and find a way to make a difference. 
Proudly go back to your maker and explain that you contributed to what's going to destroy them. 
Great job. Thank you on behalf of all drivers that will be libereated.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

We'll see how it plays out. Wished I was there to break the picket line. And darn sure would, right in front of the protesters.

Will cost strikers dearly. But, they deserve it.



No Prisoners said:


> I'm truly graciously grateful for your diminutive kind. For many years nothing inspired me to get involved and try to make a difference. Actually I retired when my career ceased to be meaningful. Then witnessing the arrogance and contempt people like you display towards those who fall in hard times and out of desperation are forced to submit to the abuse you profess, has inspired me and everyone of my colleagues to strive and find a way to make a difference.
> Proudly go back to your maker and explain that you contributed to what's going to destroy them.
> Great job. Thank you on behalf of all drivers that will be libereated.


LOL ??????


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Just to add some thoughts. As the strike is increasing awareness of gig economy working conditions/pay/etc more politicians (local, state, federal) may become more aware that regulations are needed to curtail the unethical ways in which Uber is skirting laws/regulations. This, as an investor would worry me. Moreso, as the prospectus indicates, profit relies on drivers and the fact that driver pay will be going down in the future. What? Lower than minimum wage? Don't you think regulators will eventually have to step in like they did in NYC? If I am going to invest in a company that I know will make me money through unethical business practices that will likely be regulated thus decreasing ROI, I would most likely stay away from it. Lastly, the current model relies on the drivers and the drivers assets- tangible and intangible. When the prospectus clearly states that drivers will be faced with more rate cuts in order for the company to move to profitability, it would worry me to read about the current working conditions/pay and know that the strike now is only the start of pushback which loops back into regulators at the local, state, and federal levels eventually needing to step and regulate its practices/pay thus blocking the road to profitability. So in the end, if you really are an investor Miami Kid (both words conjure of perceptions in my mind that you aren't a real investor), take the jump. Invest all you have and I hope, just as I hope with all other investors who will be taking the IPO plunge, that you lose everything and then some.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> May 8th Wednesday. But emails and tweets going viral already.
> 
> Not kidding but this is so much fun. Already feel 20 years younger.


So I see you like wrecking things and creating havoc, typical socialist. How about some proof of those viral tweets?



nouberipo said:


> worked hard to create on the backs of millions of drivers who are offering their resources, including tangibles and intangibles, and in exchange are asking for wages/conditions that (at least for the US) are regulated by laws.


A strike is not asking, it's making a demand and is insubordination and you all should be fired. If you're not happy with your wages, take your private property elsewhere.



No Prisoners said:


> Just heard Connecticut legislation passed uber and lyft to pay drivers minimum 75% of amount collected from riders.
> Couldn't happened at better time just prior to uber's IPO


I knew that it would not take long to out yourself as a Commie. Cheering on the thuggish government to force a company at the end of a gun to comply with its wishes.



UberBeemer said:


> I have to laugh. What is "commie" about labor organizing or collective bargaining?
> 
> Do you think we should revert to child labor, or getting paid in tokens only good at the uber gas station too?
> 
> The american way of life that we came to enjoy got where it is by allowing labor organization to fight for minimum wages and regular work weeks.


That's some revisionist history there mister! Communists are the very people who set about organizing labor and doing collective bargaining which is a way to continually extort companies and governments out of money which in turn passes on those higher costs to the consumer or citizen through higher taxation.

Children should be allowed to work, it is not yours nor the government's business. As pointed out earlier to the historically challenged, the minimum wage was always designed to suppress wages and the higher it gets, the more people will suffer because of it, especially the young, infirm and low-skilled, the very people you Commies says you're cheering for from your mansions.

You and the mansion guy and all his investors should start your own company to compete with Uber and Lyft and do it right, the way you see fit, and if you're right, the public will flock to use your services, as will the drivers and provide handsomely for you and your business partners. Quit wasting all this energy to wreck a company and instead, use your talents for good and create something. One is evil, the other may not be.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> So I see you like wrecking things and creating havoc, typical socialist. How about some proof of those viral tweets?
> 
> A strike is not asking, it's making a demand and is insubordination and you all should be fired. If you're not happy with your wages, take your private property elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Signs of desperation. Irate incohesive rambling of the desperate self indulgent entitlement mentality. You're so delusional to believe that drivers are your subjugates and must obey your desires of grandiose greed. You build your existence on the hard work of drivers, yet want to deprive them of a dignified compensation and justify your unjust enrichment. 
You're the commie who enforces obligatory rules with contempt against anyone who dares to protest.
Get something through your degraded mind. Drivers are the backbone of uber's growth the true real investors of you degenerate enterprise. If it wasn't for drivers you wouldn't exist. 
Now go count the days left for your demise. You had chance to be somebody. You wasted it.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

The company will wreck itself. Business is about fair trade not abuse of power. Many things in capitalist countries are regulated and taxed. To demand fairer pay is not communism it’s human nature. Why should we wreck ourselves and our cars for the prosperity of one company.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> *gauge riders.
> On that day you'll be exposed.


Speaking of being exposed.

*GOUGE. 



No Prisoners said:


> *gauging riders on their backs, we believe our role is that of a digital ecosystem structure that enables the millions of people creating the capability for others to move around to have an equitable relationship with those benefiting.
> We are a framework for an equitable relationship between drivers and riders.
> This will totally disrupt your model.
> Now go tell your maker thanks for the platform.


It might help your cause if you learned how to spell GOUGING but then again maybe not.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> So I see you like wrecking things and creating havoc, typical socialist. How about some proof of those viral tweets?
> 
> A strike is not asking, it's making a demand and is insubordination and you all should be fired. If you're not happy with your wages, take your private property elsewhere.
> 
> ...


And yes the entity to take you down IS already.

While the strike is in place and all media eyes watching and reporting, just hours before IPO a new platform will be displayed.

You may imagine how this may affect uber's IPO. A system put together by me and my colleague retired banking professionals in alliance with a Technical Advisory Committee, a group that comprises many of the world's leading experts on digital identity and its underlying technologies.

I think you'll appreciate the following which is short script of the announcement.
"In a world with increased conflicts and displacement, we should be working collectively to use digital technologies to empower people with the right to access services and live in dignity. We believe our role is that of a digital ecosystem structure that enables the millions of people creating the capability for others to move around to have an equitable relationship with those benefiting."
This platform will not only disrupt the current models but revolutionize rideshare interaction between providers and users. Complete details will be distributed throughout multiple media channels.
I'll do my best to keep everyone informed including you.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> So I see you like wrecking things and creating havoc, typical socialist. How about some proof of those viral tweets?
> 
> A strike is not asking, it's making a demand and is insubordination and you all should be fired. If you're not happy with your wages, take your private property elsewhere.
> 
> ...


He has no proof of tweets. He just makes up gigantic numbers trying to impress a few drivers.



No Prisoners said:


> And yes the entity to take you down IS already.
> 
> While the strike is in place and all media eyes watching and reporting, just hours before IPO a new platform will be displayed.
> 
> ...


Your imaginary company will have zero impact on Uber's IPO but it will generate more laughter on UP.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> So I see you like wrecking things and creating havoc, typical socialist. How about some proof of those viral tweets?
> 
> A strike is not asking, it's making a demand and is insubordination and you all should be fired. If you're not happy with your wages, take your private property elsewhere.
> 
> ...


One last thing. Yes my mansion which I built after years of building companies through hard work under assignment by my employers. But when I took my final distribution I happily shared a large chunk with those who built my team. I was nothing without the people who for years worked under me. They sacrificed much to help me succeed. When I retired in acknowledgement of their dedication I shared. 
You on the other hand suck the blood of those who sacrifice to elevate you. 
That's a big difference.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Signs of desperation. Irate incohesive rambling of the desperate self indulgent entitlement mentality. You're so delusional...


Mansion Boy is projecting again...



No Prisoners said:


> While the strike is in place and all media eyes watching and reporting, just hours before IPO a new platform will be displayed.
> 
> You may imagine how this may affect uber's IPO. A system put together by me and my colleague retired banking professionals in alliance with a Technical Advisory Committee, a group that comprises many of the world's leading experts on digital identity and its underlying technologies.
> 
> ...


Definitely a Communist. And like all other Commies, completely delusional about how the world works.



No Prisoners said:


> One last thing. Yes my mansion...


Nah, I'm calling BS on this Mansion Boy. You write and think as an unlearned child. Where do you live? I want to drive by and verify that you really have a driver's license, drive for Uber in that car and have that home in your name that you alluded was built with your earned and not inherited wealth. If all is true, I'll apologize to you here on UberPeople and wherever else.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> One last thing. Yes my mansion which I built after years of building companies through hard work under assignment by my employers. But when I took my final distribution I happily shared a large chunk with those who built my team. I was nothing without the people who for years worked under me. They sacrificed much to help me succeed. When I retired in acknowledgement of their dedication I shared.
> You on the other hand suck the blood of those who sacrifice to elevate you.
> That's a big difference.


Yes nothing wrong with capitalism as long as you don't screw other people over in doing so. I don't want to go into detail of what I am doing but I think honesty and fairness is the best policy. Many people even imply that I'm a sucker for being fair to suppliers but believe me a little bit of loyalty and fairness go a long way. Well done, No prisoners for acknowledging people who helped you succeed.

I think in the long run you benefit while when you screw people over it's only a short term gain.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> One of the partners sold his block chain cryptocurrencies company for $600 million. He's even more obsessed than I. He's in charge of media for our systems.


Indeed. Then your claim will be very easy to verify. What's the company name?



swathdiver said:


> Mansion Boy is projecting again...
> 
> Definitely a Communist. And like all other Commies, completely delusional about how the world works.
> 
> Nah, I'm calling BS on this Mansion Boy. You write and think as an unlearned child. Where do you live? I want to drive by and verify that you really have a driver's license, drive for Uber in that car and have that home in your name that you alluded was built with your earned and not inherited wealth. If all is true, I'll apologize to you here on UberPeople and wherever else.


I'm convinced almost everything he posts is ALL made up. And I don't think he lives in FL.


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Waste of time. Take that day off to apply to jobs.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> And yes the entity to take you down IS already.
> 
> While the strike is in place and all media eyes watching and reporting, just hours before IPO a new platform will be displayed.
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> you mentioned in another post that you are an investor....if that is the case than you understand the importance perception of a company does carry weight with intelligent investors as it will likely have some form of impact, now or in the future, on ROI. So, when you say the strike will fail you obviously are not looking at the ancillary impacts it will have via media and rider experiences. I wish it wasn't just one day but rather for the duration of the IPO roadshow but I think the exposure to the Uber business model from those who provide the actual tangible (e.g. car) and intangible (e.g. experience)
> 
> Even more ideally would be if it lasted for the duration of the IPO roadshow. I completely agree that it should start at 5am and go for 24 hours.
> 
> ...


96% of drivers fail first year thats a fact

yes i pulled the 1% of drivers hear about it didn't spell it wring really dont care about spell check for people who take 2 taco for payment trips but im pretty sure the hundreds of thousands of ants have zero clue as this is the most popular uber website & its basically the same 20 mods circle jerking each other off

they could easily pin a strike in every section & unify drivers but they make money from people failing the ponzi with referral codes so they wont

i had the first national superbowl strike that made the news 4 years ago lol like i said good luck

if enough drivers log off surge goes up & superscabs come out or uber will email every driver with some lame quest or bonus nullifying the few hundred if that many who strike

the only way a strike works is if you could email every driver which you cant or it really blows up on tv which is possible so good luck

but at the end of the day its a ponzi scam they are not interested in doing good business or treating labor legally anyone who drives longer than a day knows this, their ultimate goal is to get 99% of the fare if not 100% without doing any of the work, its 100% organized crime so feel free to make a flyer pick a date and share & spread only takes a few minutes but here you preaching to the choir, post in comments on every uber article, make a flyer cuz people cant or dont read & spread the word

degrade the app experience do whatever works for you but unless you spending a million every day on strike commercials people just dont care otherwise every rider would tip $5 but most of em still think its too expensive...

these idiots take $3-4 trips im bad weather if a bunch of drivers strike & it goes up to $8+ a trip these mopes will get hard ons to drive for 1999 rates instead of the 1995 ones they still salivate for. your dealing with a desperate workforce willing to risk their life for what 10 year old paperboys in 1985 were begging for. know your enemy sun tzu & as much as uber is the enemy superscabs who drive pool & x at regular rates are just as big an enemy as uber & you cant defeat someone with nothing to lose

or in their case 2 tacos to lose


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Signs of desperation. Irate incohesive rambling of the desperate self indulgent entitlement mentality. You're so delusional to believe that drivers are your subjugates and must obey your desires of grandiose greed. You build your existence on the hard work of drivers, yet want to deprive them of a dignified compensation and justify your unjust enrichment.
> You're the commie who enforces obligatory rules with contempt against anyone who dares to protest.
> Get something through your degraded mind. Drivers are the backbone of uber's growth the true real investors of you degenerate enterprise. If it wasn't for drivers you wouldn't exist.
> Now go count the days left for your demise. You had chance to be somebody. You wasted it.


Had to quote this because I admire your creative use of a thesaurus!!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> Please, go on strike. Less drivers = surge pricing....I need more surge rides where uber takes more than 50% of the rider fee!


Absolutely!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I can afford to stay off Uber for 12 hours _and_ there are more important questions I ponder. Such as,* "why is belly button fluff always blue?".*


OK, seriously -- *What is up with that?* Do you know? I've wondered about that for decades and never found an explanation. If you have one, please post a link.

Thank you.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Declining pings is "supposed" to not affect your account. If that is true, then there's no better statement than to stay online and repeatedly decline-- because it will be disruptive to the system and to the service.
> 
> Staying offline is like not going in to the office and staying home. Standing outside the office and striking in a picket line, on the other hand, is disruptive and highly visible.


Digital strike: Not accepting and letting every request roll through. The point will be heard loud and clear by Uber and Lyft 15 seconds at a time as there system buckles. I am thinking it would take 20-40% of drivers to simply do this to start seeing the servers go on overload.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

JimKE said:


> OK, seriously -- *What is up with that?* Do you know? I've wondered about that for decades and never found an explanation. If you have one, please post a link.
> 
> Thank you.


seriously once a week just curl the corner of soap in there if for some reason your finger can't figure it out, dusty bellybuttons are solved with basic hygiene


#professoruber said:


> Digital strike: Not accepting and letting every request roll through. The point will be heard loud and clear by Uber and Lyft 15 seconds at a time as there system buckles. I am thinking it would take 20-40% of drivers to simply do this to start seeing the servers go on overload.


guess ive been striking 4 years 90+% of my pings have been ignored or cancelled since early 2016

10% ar
30% cr

not one human has ever contacted me about giving hundreds of 1 stars & unmatching from almost every ride ive ever given under 10 miles

ive known they havent cared my first day about 5 rides in when they actually paid me $2.40 gross & said it wasn't a mistake

been screening ever since they want me doing 2-3 rides a day instead of 20-30 oh well apparently someone getting those pings


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

BuberDriver said:


> Please, go on strike. Less drivers = surge pricing....I need more surge rides where uber takes more than 50% of the rider fee!


obviously you don't driver much otherwise you would know that surge now goes to Uber and not the drivers unless you call the random extra 1 dollar bill surge. so sure, surge pricing will occur but you the scab driver will not be seeing the benefits of it.


----------



## SuperuberSFL (Oct 16, 2016)

Whynotsteve said:


> If you're a successful business owner then why are you driving for what you call "slave wages"
> 
> I call bullshit.....


You're mistaken.
When a lot of us started 3-4 years ago, this gig was pretty lucrative. And we'd make almost $2/mile while providing great service in nice cars and the passengers appreciated that. And they were willing to pay for a better alternative to a Taxi. We could easily make consistently $250 per day on a 8-10 hour shift.
That is not slave labor or begging, that is pretty solid income if you're willing to to work.
Look at it now !!!!!!!!!!
Look at what has become of this great idea and a good opportunity ? You cannot blame drivers for that and should not belittle them either.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> And yes the entity to take you down IS already.
> 
> While the strike is in place and all media eyes watching and reporting, just hours before IPO a new platform will be displayed.
> 
> ...


Tell us what it is so we can laugh when it bombs.

You and swath are hilarious. "Commies... Mr. Peabody, set the wayback machine for 1956..."

Do you read many books? I suggest you take a look at a couple that cover the subject of labor in america prior to unions.

Most workers have an 8 hour work day, weekends off, and some form of paid vacation. This came from labor organizations. The greedy capitalist magnates of the early industrial revolution would grind people to a pulp, and pay them in their own currency that could only be used at company stores, for overpriced goods. Miners lived in mining camps or towns owned by the mining company, paying even more of their meager wages to the company to rent a hovel.

Workers in communist countries couldn't unionize. Most couldn't even chose an education, or career. The state told them where to work. The state owned everything. look at N. Korea. That's "commie".

When you use it in the context you do, i think it just sounds like you have no idea.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

SuperuberSFL said:


> You're an Idiot.
> When a lot of us started 3-4 years ago, this gig was pretty lucrative. And we'd make almost $2/mile while providing great service in nice cars and the passengers appreciated that. And they were willing to pay for a better alternative to a Taxi. We could easily make consistently $250 per day on a 8-10 hour shift.
> That is not slave labor or begging, that is pretty solid income if you're willing to to work.
> Look at it now !!!!!!!!!!
> Look at what has become of this great idea and a good opportunity ? You cannot blame drivers for that and should not belittle them either.


yup hard days work fair pay you earned it, now i look at these cars & just laugh working full time to keep the gas tank full & pay the note...

1 accident doh worked 6+ months free, damn alternator doh worked all month free, 1 ticket doh insurance just went up $20+ a month doh, tire doh, someone stole the iphone charger really doh, geez another human stole the replacement iphone charger doh, no more iphone charge damn windshield cracked doh, doh, doh can't pay for all that doing $4-8 rides

ignore, screen, cancel don't work for free... or do guess it's a choice


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> obviously you don't driver much otherwise you would know that surge now goes to Uber and not the drivers unless you call the random extra 1 dollar bill surge. so sure, surge pricing will occur but you the scab driver will not be seeing the benefits of it.


Personally, don't care about the money. But love being a scabber!!!!

Why? To aggravate "union type" drivers. All day long! ????


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

This won’t work, all the drivers Uber hired over the past year are scabs that think they are doing great.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> This won't work, all the drivers Uber hired over the past year are scabs that think they are doing great.


Works great for me. Nobody knows anyone else's personal situation. Particularly mine.

That, I'm 100% sure of!!! ?????



MiamiKid said:


> Works great for me. Nobody knows anyone else's personal situation. Particularly mine.
> 
> That, I'm 100% sure of!!! ?????


Moreover, been with Uber four years. Think I know my own situation.

Uber and Capitalism all the way!


----------



## Columbian Harem (Mar 29, 2019)

Pointless. Don't bother. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

68% is trying to give one message to Uber while 32% is trying to take benefit from the absence of 68%. 
Come on guys, let's just give the message to Uber/Lyft that we want a change. Consider as it is just a day OFF and Rest well.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


What did you create?


----------



## donnyd512 (Apr 13, 2019)

Go ahead and strike ... I'll strike the profits from the demand to my bank account.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OUCH :laugh: add a strike to
Loses increasing while growth stalls. :roflmao:

Interestingly "Of the stock being sold in the IPO by existing Uber investors, 6.86 million shares are from Uber co-founders Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp,". These guys created the company and don't have any faith on it. What does that say to investors. PayPal only investing because they process uber's payments.

https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1S213G


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Do you read many books? I suggest you take a look at a couple that cover the subject of labor in america prior to unions.
> 
> The greedy capitalist magnates...
> 
> Workers in communist countries couldn't unionize. Most couldn't even chose an education, or career. The state told them where to work. The state owned everything. look at N. Korea. That's "commie".


I once had a library with over 5,000 volumes of books that I'd read.

I've been a student of communism for over thirty years. Communism takes many forms and is subversive. Your screed over the greedy capitalists is largely revisionist history and untrue. Nobody forced those adults to take those jobs and you have to dig around to find out things weren't as bad as they seemed, generally speaking. Unions were quickly subverted by Communists and are still run by that rotten ideology today.



XPG said:


> What did you create?


Plenty, what's the point?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Plenty, what's the point?


 Plenty is not an answer. What did you create with your hard work?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

XPG said:


> Plenty is not an answer. What did you create with your hard work?


LOL.

A family with three kids and over the years several small sole proprietorships. A lawn service, speed shop, antique sales, etc.

What are you getting at? Thinking of a way to denigrate my answer?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Columbian Harem said:


> Pointless. Don't bother. Don't waste your time.


That's what Uber wants you to think.
Unfortunately, they succeeded in your case.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> OUCH :laugh: add a strike to
> Loses increasing while growth stalls. :roflmao:
> 
> Interestingly "Of the stock being sold in the IPO by existing Uber investors, 6.86 million shares are from Uber co-founders Travis Kalanick and Garrett Camp,". These guys created the company and don't have any faith on it. What does that say to investors. PayPal only investing because they process uber's payments.
> ...


Who cares??


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

swathdiver said:


> I once had a library with over 5,000 volumes of books that I'd read.
> 
> I've been a student of communism for over thirty years. Communism takes many forms and is subversive. Your screed over the greedy capitalists is largely revisionist history and untrue. Nobody forced those adults to take those jobs and you have to dig around to find out things weren't as bad as they seemed, generally speaking. Unions were quickly subverted by Communists and are still run by that rotten ideology today.
> 
> Plenty, what's the point?


That argument is weak tea. Nobody forced them to take those jobs. Well, maybe those were the only jobs in town. And the capitalists knew it. Just read the history of Ford. They beat in some cases killed workers and union organizers trying to prevent collective bargaining. There was no OSHA, there was no checks or balances on workplace safety. No saturday or sundays off.

Is it communism to stand up for drivers who have been loyal and putting their life on the line and their 2nd biggest investment after their home, just so they can continue working at the rates they agreed to when they signed up? No. It is collective bargaining. It made america's working class into the single most affluent economic engine for almost a century. But now the "conservatives" yearn for "better days", but keep enacting legislation that gi es leeway to those with money and power and sticks us with the bill.

The idea that a strike, or paying fair wages to drivers would ruin Uber is just ludicrous. They lose money by overpaying executives and spending more than they have on hand on pie in the sky R&D. Not by taking %40 to %60 of revenue from trips. Not by only taking %75 from trip revenue. They don't take any responsibility for their bad management. They would rather just stick it to us.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Just read the history of Ford. They beat in some cases killed workers and union organizers trying to prevent collective bargaining. There was no OSHA, there was no checks or balances on workplace safety. No saturday or sundays off.


Yes they did, those Commies were trying to steal from their company and they had a right to defend themselves. Same with GM. Commie union thugs took over a plant and wrecked it and GM sent in armed men to regain control of plant and then Roosevelt stepped in and gave the plant back to the Commies, forcing GM to comply.

The main purpose of the unions is to extort money from whatever company it infests and use that money to advance its political agenda (elect Democrats) at the expense of all. The arguments you use are the same ones used to justify their existence and thuggish behavior for over a century.

I didn't say anything for nor against the comments made in your last paragraph. A business owner is often his own worst enemy. He does more damage to growing his business than the competition usually.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> LOL.
> 
> A family with three kids and over the years several small sole proprietorships. A lawn service, speed shop, antique sales, etc.
> 
> What are you getting at? Thinking of a way to denigrate my answer?


So you sold your lawn service, speed shop, antique sales, etc businesses and became a Uber driver?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

So satisfying the use of the ignore feature on this forum. I highly recommend it.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

XPG said:


> So you sold your lawn service, speed shop, antique sales, etc businesses and became a Uber driver?


Kinda sorta.



No Prisoners said:


> So satisfying the use of the ignore feature on this forum. I highly recommend it.


That was made for snowflakes to help cut down on their therapy bills.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

donnyd512 said:


> Go ahead and strike ... I'll strike the profits from the demand to my bank account.


thus with the profits drivers are making, after expenses, the "profits" you talk about will not be much. Any surge money will go into the pocket of Uber and not you which I hope you realize at this point but if not go drive and make all of those great profits lmfao


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Kinda sorta.


 and that qualifies you to dismiss the right to strike?


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

smarternotharder said:


> 96% of drivers fail first year thats a fact
> 
> yes i pulled the 1% of drivers hear about it didn't spell it wring really dont care about spell check for people who take 2 taco for payment trips but im pretty sure the hundreds of thousands of ants have zero clue as this is the most popular uber website & its basically the same 20 mods circle jerking each other off
> 
> ...


your posts are getting more and more inane. I couldn't even keep reading after your first sentence "...96% of drivers fail first year thats a fact". So what is your source? I didn't see this number in the Uber Prospectus and since it is not immaterial by not having it in the prospectus is misleading to investors. Of course you have just made up the number and have absolutely no way to substantiate it. It is not a fact. It is made up and how you can call a made up number fact is Trumpian thus I cannot completely fault you for your inability to differentiate between empirical facts and fiction. As for drivers failing???? wtf? How does a driver fail? Since the 96% number isn't an empirical fact I don't want to try and make up alternative facts as to why this made up number of drivers supposedely fail the first year. Get real. Go back to school. Learn what a fact is and how to empirically support it. If you are going to come on this board and spout lies (yes look up the definition of lie), I would hope that at least you had the gumption to disguise your ignorance a bit better. As for anything you wrote after the first line, it would have been minutes in my life wasted that I will never get back thus choosing to ignore your alternative facts and conjecture are a waste of my and everyone elses time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> thus with the profits drivers are making, after expenses, the "profits" you talk about will not be much. Any surge money will go into the pocket of Uber and not you which I hope you realize at this point but if not go drive and make all of those great profits lmfao


Those kinds of people voted for TRUMP. They don't see far and their visions is short. But it is Okay though.Bombing of a lot of surcharge will be a good enough message for UBER too.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

XPG said:


> and that qualifies you to dismiss the right to strike?


Nope. Common sense does. You don't have a "right" to strike. Such is insubordination and that person should be fired. They certainly would be if it were my company.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

https://gizmodo.com/just-in-time-for-its-big-ipo-uber-loses-1-billion-1834331980/amp
No wonder uber sucks the life out of drivers.

"Who are the big winners for Uber's IPO? The Saudi Arabian ruling royal family - a colorful bunch of dictators who have already had a historic week by executing 37 people, including teenagers, on charges that include protesting the government in a spree Amnesty International characterizes as a demonstration of a "callous disregard of human life" - stand to take home billions and will continue to be one of Uber's biggest underwriters.

In essence anyone buying Uber's stocks is partnering with the Saudi Arabian dictators.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Tell us what it is so we can laugh when it bombs.
> 
> You and swath are hilarious. "Commies... Mr. Peabody, set the wayback machine for 1956..."
> 
> ...


He's provided us zero evidence for his highly inflated claims so I'm already laughing. The funniest thing he posted was the wacky notion Uber could make a $24 Billion annual profit using his top secret digital system. Hahahaha!!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> You don't have a "right" to strike. Such is insubordination and that person should be fired.


 According to Section 7 of the National Labor Relations Act employees have the right to strike. You can practice "no strike" rule at your own lawn service business.. Ah snap!
You sold your business to become a Uber driver.

Just obey your master and be a good ant and do whatever they say!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

swathdiver said:


> Nope. Common sense does. You don't have a "right" to strike. Such is insubordination and that person should be fired. They certainly would be if it were my company.


They aren't striking, they're just choosing when to work. Only an employee can be fired, and Uber is insistent that drivers are not employees.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Demon said:


> They aren't striking, they're just choosing when to work. Only an employee can be fired, and Uber is insistent that drivers are not employees.


Semantics


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> your posts are getting more and more inane
> . I couldn't even keep reading after your first sentence "...96% of drivers fail first year thats a fact". So what is your source? I didn't see this number in the Uber Prospectus and since it is not immaterial by not having it in the prospectus is misleading to investors. Of course you have just made up the number and have absolutely no way to substantiate it. It is not a fact. It is made up and how you can call a made up number fact is Trumpian thus I cannot completely fault you for your inability to differentiate between empirical facts and fiction. As for drivers failing???? wtf? How does a driver fail? Since the 96% number isn't an empirical fact I don't want to try and make up alternative facts as to why this made up number of drivers supposedely fail the first year. Get real. Go back to school. Learn what a fact is and how to empirically support it. If you are going to come on this board and spout lies (yes look up the definition of lie), I would hope that at least you had the gumption to disguise your ignorance a bit better. As for anything you wrote after the first line, it would have been minutes in my life wasted that I will never get back thus choosing to ignore your alternative facts and conjecture are a waste of my and everyone elses time.


https://www.google.com/search?q=96%+uber+drivers+fail&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-m
well known fact for quite some time

uber prospectus

lmao
let me guess its filled with term like
"share" "partner" *technology" "independent contractor"

i dont need school im a retired uber driver that suceeds at making almost 50K a year at something 96% of people fail at duh

a 1%er 4+ years in that will be happy the day these criminals get shut down & go to prison losing almost the easiest 700+ a week ive ever had used to be 1500+ but oh well also 25 less rides per day lmao

ad hominem is ad hominem & good luck with your strike im fine riding the Ponzi out however it goes i know what uber Lyft is & can play the game just as well every ride $45+ baby i need that 96% of drivers that fail to take my cancel & ignores that dont cover my costs duh


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


Increased Lyft ridership



UberBeemer said:


> That argument is weak tea. Nobody forced them to take those jobs. Well, maybe those were the only jobs in town. And the capitalists knew it. Just read the history of Ford. They beat in some cases killed workers and union organizers trying to prevent collective bargaining. There was no OSHA, there was no checks or balances on workplace safety. No saturday or sundays off.
> 
> Is it communism to stand up for drivers who have been loyal and putting their life on the line and their 2nd biggest investment after their home, just so they can continue working at the rates they agreed to when they signed up? No. It is collective bargaining. It made america's working class into the single most affluent economic engine for almost a century. But now the "conservatives" yearn for "better days", but keep enacting legislation that gi es leeway to those with money and power and sticks us with the bill.
> 
> The idea that a strike, or paying fair wages to drivers would ruin Uber is just ludicrous. They lose money by overpaying executives and spending more than they have on hand on pie in the sky R&D. Not by taking %40 to %60 of revenue from trips. Not by only taking %75 from trip revenue. They don't take any responsibility for their bad management. They would rather just stick it to us.


"_stand up for drivers who have been loyal and putting their life on the line and their"_

Fact is many Uber drivers are unemployable in mainstream jobs. Lack of discipline and/or mental defect.

Without menial labor gigs, most drivers would be homeless. Uber did them a favor and now drivers attempt to bite the hand that feeds them.

Entry level ground transportation has always been low skill low wage since the horse and buggy.

Want more $$$, invest in yourself. Don't expect a handout for a job any kid can do.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> The idea that a strike, or paying fair wages to drivers would ruin Uber is just ludicrous. They lose money by overpaying executives and spending more than they have on hand on pie in the sky R&D. Not by taking %40 to %60 of revenue from trips. Not by only taking %75 from trip revenue. They don't take any responsibility for their bad management. They would rather just stick it to us.


https://techcrunch.com/2016/02/18/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-says-company-is-profitable-in-u-s/

Travis made this statement in February 2016, BEFORE the sky high booking fees, BEFORE Upfront Pricing, BEFORE the 40%-60% cuts from rides, etc.

If uber was turning a profit in the US in 2016, they're turning a LARGER profit in 2019.

They've had 3 additional years to amortize their 2009 start up costs, they're nationwide expansion is pretty much complete, technology get cheaper over time, and their systems and methods have had 3 additional years to become more streamlined and efficient.

Uber MAKES MONEY on our rides.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

beebob said:


> Increased Lyft ridership
> 
> 
> "_stand up for drivers who have been loyal and putting their life on the line and their"_
> ...


low skill but high risk in top 10 most dangerous jobs list twice

it also requires costs, dont think anyone tries to get rich cab driving but you should be able to earn a living wage over costs for doing the job

50+K self driving robots are not replacing $2-4 gross humans in 5K toyotas any time soon

if 96% fail 99.99999999% fail if theyre doing x or pool rides in a 50K luxury mobile & even if magical robots existed tomorrow theyll be least 50K+ for least a decade

select, xl l, black, lux demand is probably less than 10% of requests least in this market i can wait hours between xl select pings if i flip on x is pinging every other minute so they not willing to pay more

anyhoo if drivers got least $8-10 per fare gross nearly 90+% of uber lyfts issues would go away but then theyd be burning 24 million dollars a day instead of 12 lmao

instead of just charging a connection fee & staying out the way, they dug in & actually think they deserve 50-90% of the fare which only leads to churn & being despised by almost every driver with a brain

me personally wouldn't risk my life with just any kid behind the wheel so outside of an emergency i would never use the service as i have a list of friends/family i would go thru before hiring some superscab to come swoop me for 2 tacos, ill trust a stranger with my pizza but not my life or anyone i care about, i think ots crazy to use for stupid trips around town, yeah lets just call the unemployable weed head drunk whatever to drive me around lmao or the 70+ year old retiree with diminishing faculties and reaction times, or the immigrant not familiar with the local language or traffic customs....

& dont people have friends or family anymore surly if you work some shithole job you know someone that could use $5-10 before calling up a stranger right? i mean everyone at your shitjob makes the same as you they dont have cars & want or need the money, some bum uncle cousin brother sister that could use $10 geez what happened to giving someone you know gas money has that become too difficult?

hope you dont die because your drivers was as complacent with life as you are, in my market a number of drivers have been murdered more robbed, and some just killed being in the wrong place at wrong time just yesterday a semi plowed into 28 cars killing 4, could easily been any driver sitting in traffic taking some stranger to some insignificant place & boom life over for 2 tacos

but riders dont care about their life of what drivers get paid so why should drivers care what riders pay, divide & conquer just a game of pitting mostly poor people against each other


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

You guys have my support. 
I'm not turning on both Lyft & Uber from May 7 to 9
Best of luck to you guys 

from NYC


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

smarternotharder said:


> low skill but high risk in top 10 most dangerous jobs list twice
> 
> it also requires costs, dont think anyone tries to get rich cab driving but you should be able to earn a living wage over costs for doing the job
> 
> ...


No Disrespect, however,

U guys and ur statements support my conclusions.
U do this crap ? job because u got nowhere else to go. No other employer will have U. (seriously, whose fault is that?)
Uber knows this
Knowing this allows them to kick u around with zero recourse.

Your problems are internal stop ? playing the blame game looking for a scapegoat....Boo Whoo,

Travis Kalanick is a self made USA Billionaire. In his universe he's seen as a rock star.

➡U guys are seen as the working poor who, without Kalanick, would probably be incarcerated or homeless.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

beebob said:


> No Disrespect, however,
> 
> U guys and ur statements support my conclusions.
> U do this crap ? job because u got nowhere else to go. No other employer will have U. (seriously, whose fault is that?)
> ...


Projecting there are ya. How did you get on this forum from driving a Uber. There is recourse now and drivers have had enough.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Projecting there are ya. How did you get on this forum from driving a Uber. There is recourse now and drivers have had enough.


Nonsense
Seriously You're Powerless

100 quit, 1000 sign up
An unending supply of low skill workers.
Summer's coming, millions of iGen college kids driving Uber.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

beebob said:


> ➡U guys are seen as the working poor who, without Kalanick, would probably be incarcerated or homeless.


 And how are you being seen?


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


Negative press.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

XPG said:


> And how are you being seen?


During the 4 years I drove for U/L in NYC I worked at earning IT & internet security certificates until I secured a real J.O.B. 8 months ago.
Deleted the driver app and sold the Prius.

Investing in yourself Is hard work.
Sitting in ur car all day is tiring
But it ain't hard work
Unless u can't figure out the brake peddle from accelerator


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

beebob said:


> During the 4 years I drove for U/L in NYC I worked at earning IT & internet security certificates until I secured a real J.O.B. 8 months ago.
> Deleted the driver app and sold the Prius.
> 
> Investing in yourself Is hard work.
> ...


So why are you here get lost.

Hey you I have a J O B I'm so wonderful now I need to get a life with my highflying corporate career.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

beebob said:


> Increased Lyft ridership
> 
> 
> "_stand up for drivers who have been loyal and putting their life on the line and their"_
> ...


I don't think anyone is asking for handouts via this effort to strike. Most drivers are trying to get them to stip chiseling at our earnings, while saturating every market with drivers.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I don't think anyone is asking for handouts via this effort to strike. Most drivers are trying to get them to stip chiseling at our earnings, while saturating every market with drivers.


Yes some quite vicious responses and put downs here. We spend a lot of money on our cars and provide a quality service. Getting only $5.04 min fare in Melbourne is so ridiculous it's downright robbery. We also have fixed fares which in our heavy traffic means we end up paying in fuel and time for getting stuck in traffic jams.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

beebob said:


> Deleted the driver app and sold the Prius.


 And you come here to do what?


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

XPG said:


> And you come here to do what?


Just an insecure person putting others down.


----------



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

Over the past two years I've given 1700+ Uber/Lyft rides working so I know the business and understand the economics of it. I really don't understand why so many drivers are so ignorant about the business of Uber and are so bent on crucifying them in their feeble strike crusade. Uber is not an employer, it is a software company licensing the use of it's software to people who want to use it to try to earn money. Drivers earned far more in the beginning because it was new, competition didn't exist and Uber's costs to maintain, improve and defend their business were miniscule compared to today. I've earned an average of around $12-14/hr after expenses over the past two years and that includes estimated depreciation on my 2014 Corolla. I could probably increase that average $5/hr if I worked more peak surge times (early mornings & late weekends). I wish there was more transparency about where all of the Uber cash flow goes because it doesn't make sense how they can be unprofitable unless they are spending their profits into the red trying to capitalize in other ventures (foreign markets, self-driving cars, etc).


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Just an insecure person putting others down.


This forum is a target for corporate trolls with the intent to disrupt and divide. Uber has amassed a reputation of unscrupulous tactics to forward its conniving goals. Therefore, drivers, riders, all of society should treat cautiously when it concerns Uber. 
When I first compared Uber to The Borg, actually it was from a conversation with a friend who is with an advisory committee for the UN on issues related to human rights and ethical treatment of labor. It was my friend who made the reference to THE BORG. 
His organization is most concerned about the impact of the gig economy on labor force. Uber is at the top of the entities they're watching. 
Now of course uber trolls will come in to dispute and distort my comments. 
Fortunately this forum provides an ignore feature . I highly suggest to use it. Don't allow them to hit your buttons and cloud your mind. They are as my friend calls them Borg humanoids.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Absolutely



RoyalTee85 said:


> I'm a surge driver and I enjoy meeting and conversing with the passenger. It's also been my greatest leads/advertisement/ customer acquisition at little to no cost.
> 
> None of which is relevant to the fact(s), Uber had perfected legal robbery. Either you're with the strike, or you're not. It's planned and organized in many cities. It'll just be sad to see change in a few places where drivers unite for a cause while others continue to "slave" and call "bs".


Not with the strike. On the side of business. Capitalism all the way!

Hope the strike fails.



RoyalTee85 said:


> I'm a surge driver and I enjoy meeting and conversing with the passenger. It's also been my greatest leads/advertisement/ customer acquisition at little to no cost.
> 
> None of which is relevant to the fact(s), Uber had perfected legal robbery. Either you're with the strike, or you're not. It's planned and organized in many cities. It'll just be sad to see change in a few places where drivers unite for a cause while others continue to "slave" and call "bs".


Not with the strike. On the side of business. Capitalism all the way!

Hope the strike fails.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Isitworthit said:


> Over the past two years I've given 1700+ Uber/Lyft rides working so I know the business and understand the economics of it. I really don't understand why so many drivers are so ignorant about the business of Uber and are so bent on crucifying them in their feeble strike crusade. Uber is not an employer, it is a software company licensing the use of it's software to people who want to use it to try to earn money. Drivers earned far more in the beginning because it was new, competition didn't exist and Uber's costs to maintain, improve and defend their business were miniscule compared to today. I've earned an average of around $12-14/hr after expenses over the past two years and that includes estimated depreciation on my 2014 Corolla. I could probably increase that average $5/hr if I worked more peak surge times (early mornings & late weekends). I wish there was more transparency about where all of the Uber cash flow goes because it doesn't make sense how they can be unprofitable unless they are spending their profits into the red trying to capitalize in other ventures (foreign markets, self-driving cars, etc).


Sir while I generally agree with your comments, unfortunately you've been mislead. Uber doesn't license its technology to drivers. That's what they claim, however, uber in reality is a taxi dispatching platform with an inherently flawed business model dependent on percentage of fares. If uber was indeed a true technology company it wouldn't have the loses it produces. 
That's another different conversion.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> This forum is a target for corporate trolls with the intent to disrupt and divide. Uber has amassed a reputation of unscrupulous tactics to forward its conniving goals. Therefore, drivers, riders, all of society should treat cautiously when it concerns Uber.
> When I first compared Uber to The Borg, actually it was from a conversation with a friend who is with an advisory committee for the UN on issues related to human rights and ethical treatment of labor. It was my friend who made the reference to THE BORG.
> His organization is most concerned about the impact of the gig economy on labor force. Uber is at the top of the entities they're watching.
> Now of course uber trolls will come in to dispute and distort my comments.
> Fortunately this forum provides an ignore feature . I highly suggest to use it. Don't allow them to hit your buttons and cloud your mind. They are as my friend calls them Borg humanoids.


You want poison come to the Melbourne forum. You'll need auto ignore. Some arrogance but actually quite tame compared to Melbourne.


----------



## Isitworthit (Jan 18, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir while I generally agree with your comments, unfortunately you've been mislead. Uber doesn't license its technology to drivers.


A contractual agreement to use something (in this case a software platform) is a license - yes or no?



No Prisoners said:


> ... uber in reality is a taxi dispatching platform with an inherently flawed business model dependent on percentage of fares


What do you identify as flaws in their business model? The owners are making plenty of money, the company as whole is losing, correct? Trying not to sound sassy here, just trying to understand your point of view.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Isitworthit said:


> A contractual agreement to use something (in this case a software platform) is a license - yes or no?


Contracts are not always ironclad many contracts down under (as in Australia and maybe New Zealand) are void because someone took advantage of another persons weakness.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Isitworthit said:


> A contractual agreement to use something (in this case a software platform) is a license - yes or no?


Sir semantic legal manipulative rhetoric. In fact Uber's own business canvas shows revenue streams from fares and surge, second image more specific. Attached for your convenience. Good night.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> If uber was indeed a true technology company it wouldn't have the *loses it produces.
> That's another different **conversion.


* losses

** conversation



No Prisoners said:


> This forum is a target for corporate trolls with the intent to disrupt and divide. Uber has amassed a reputation of unscrupulous tactics to forward its conniving goals. Therefore, drivers, riders, all of society should treat cautiously when it concerns Uber.
> When I first compared Uber to The Borg, actually it was from a conversation with a friend who is with an advisory committee for the UN on issues related to human rights and ethical treatment of labor. It was my friend who made the reference to THE BORG.
> His organization is most concerned about the impact of the gig economy on labor force. Uber is at the top of the entities they're watching.
> Now of course uber trolls will come in to dispute and distort my comments.
> Fortunately this forum provides an ignore feature . I highly suggest to use it. Don't allow them to hit your buttons and cloud your mind. They are as my friend calls them Borg humanoids.


Paranoid much? Uber has zero use for corporate trolls when all they need is their highly effective algorithm.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Isitworthit said:


> A contractual agreement to use something (in this case a software platform) is a license - yes or no?
> 
> 
> What do you identify as flaws in their business model? The owners are making plenty of money, the company as whole is losing, correct? Trying not to sound sassy here, just trying to understand your point of view.


Owners not making a penny until IPO when they intend to cash out. Uber has been operating on VC and management receives compensation as salaries. Uber lost over $3 billion just last year and $1 billion last quarter. There's never been free cash flow and their EBITDA is the worst of any company gone public since the late 90s datcom "irrational exuberance" as per infamous words of Alan Greenspan. 
Uber could never qualify for a conventional bank loan. Hence their capital always had to come from VC. By all economy business principles uber has never been a viable enterprise. Only in existence by capital from investors. NOT ONE CENT OF FREE CASH FLOW. After IPO, if it can capitalize $9 billion at its current burn rate it won't make it through 3 years without additional capital infliction. 
Uber's only bond sale(PURE JUNK STATUS) was abysmal and painfully expensive. Let's see if they can ever pay back. For your convenience I've provided a link below.

That's all Good Night https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-borrows-2-billion-in-debut-bond-sale-1539872466


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> capital *infliction.
> 
> Uber's only bond sale(PURE JUNK STATUS) was abysmal and painfully expensive. Let's see if they can ever pay back. For your convenience I've provided a link below.
> 
> That's all Good Night https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-borrows-2-billion-in-debut-bond-sale-1539872466


The only "infliction" going on is when people read your post. 

The word you're looking for is actually *injection.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> The only "infliction" going on is when people read your post. :wink:
> 
> The word you're looking for is actually *injection.


We know what he means and the point you haven't made is when do you think the need for capital "injections" will end.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> We know what he means and the point you haven't made is when do you think the need for capital "injections" will end.


Nobody outside of Uber knows. It's all just wild speculation.


----------



## UberPete1911 (Aug 10, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


In Russia, vodka drinks you!


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Wrong. They'll just hire smarter drivers. The strike, like always, will fail.
> 
> Wished I was in one of the cities so I could drive all day with great surges!


Hmm, strikes always fail? Maybe you should look up some of the gains that have been attained through strikes. Not that 8 cities having a small percentage of drivers not driving constitutes a strike. In the context of Uber driver actions, you are likely correct that the effects will be none to minimal.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

br1anf said:


> Hmm, strikes always fail? Maybe you should look up some of the gains that have been attained through strikes. Not that 8 cities having a small percentage of drivers not driving constitutes a strike. In the context of Uber driver actions, you are likely correct that the effects will be none to minimal.


Am not wrong. Maybe you study up on union organization. There is no union involved here.

If they were serious and knew what they were doing, they would actually attempt an organization effort through a credible union.

This is why they will have minimal impact, with Uber ignoring any demands made. As they should.

Regardless, I personally, do not support the strike nor any union organization effort whatsoever.

Free Market Capitalism!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

*I have a constructive strategy suggestion for those who want to cause Uber some discomfort.*

*Put this on pause* until a day or two before the actual IPO. 
As you can see in this thread and others -- after a day or two here on UP, the discussion just deteriorates into a childish pissing contest and the core idea gets lost in the noise.

The most productive place to spend time and effort _between now and the IPO_ is *New York City*
Try to organize a _realistic_ media-grabbing event in NYC the morning of the IPO. 
There will be a big celebration at the opening bell of the NYSE at 9:30 AM. 
*Provide an alternative news story* for the media to pick up and run in parallel with the festivities. Uber bad news is a massive click-bait item -- give them something to click.

Anything happening on the West Coast is going to occur too late to draw any notice except from local media in the affected cities. 
That's especially true if you stage something in SFO at Noon.  Noon in SFO is 3 PM Eastern, and the whole IPO story is old news by then -- reduced to a 10-second bell-ringing clip on the evening news.


*Come back to the social media stuff* (including UP, Twitter, Snapchat, and Instagram) *the day before* the IPO to re-ignite interest and participation from drivers...and RIDERS.
Also hit travel media a day or two before the IPO to alert *RIDERS* to the strike. Ask for their support; you may be surprised at the response.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

JimKE said:


> *I have a constructive strategy suggestion for those who want to cause Uber some discomfort.*
> 
> *Put this on pause* until a day or two before the actual IPO.
> As you can see in this thread and others -- after a day or two here on UP, the discussion just deteriorates into a childish pissing contest and the core idea gets lost in the noise.
> ...


Thanks for suggesting. Whatever works. However, nothing on hold. Unrelenting campaign in all fronts. Enlisted several UM and FIU students tweeting and all over Facebook promulgating information and bringing awareness.
Massively tweeting targeting public perception of uber. This is now going viral.

Behold one of Uber's biggest investors and benefactor of its IPO. SAUDI SAVAGERY Saudi Arabia mass execution - Lad, 16, tortured with electricity and BEHEADED just for sending WhatsApp messages
https://t.co/vJZ6U4S17X https://t.co/vxrEH3YQHc

LGBTQ community, all members of House and Senate. All media networks.

One of Uber's biggest investors and benefactor of its IPO. SAUDI SAVAGERY Saudi Arabia mass execution - Lad, 16, tortured with electricity and BEHEADED just for sending WhatsApp messages
https://t.co/vJZ6U4S17X https://t.co/vxrEH3YQHc



No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for suggesting. Whatever works. However, nothing on hold. Unrelenting campaign in all fronts. Enlisted several UM and FIU students tweeting and all over Facebook promulgating information and bringing awareness.
> Massively tweeting targeting public perception of uber. This is now going viral.
> 
> Behold one of Uber's biggest investors and benefactor of its IPO. SAUDI SAVAGERY Saudi Arabia mass execution - Lad, 16, tortured with electricity and BEHEADED just for sending WhatsApp messages
> ...


This gone out to all lgbtq organizations. Hey at least they're well organized and make their voices heard very loud.

One of Uber's biggest IPO benefactors. Executions for simply being gay. Make your voices heard. Please reject these atrocities. These are Uber's largest partners. 
https://t.co/XVZNuKBZKU


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Dear Thread starter Royal tee 85 can you add global strike to tag


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

beebob said:


> Increased Lyft ridership
> 
> 
> "_stand up for drivers who have been loyal and putting their life on the line and their"_
> ...


a lot of conjecture and baseless alternative facts. you state drivers, like myself, should invest in ourselves if we want more money. I suggest you invest in some education in terms of understanding what a fact is versus conjecture. By your post I don't think you understand the difference. For example, you state
"Fact is many Uber drivers are unemployable in mainstream jobs. Lack of discipline and/or mental defect.That is not a "fact". Do you have the empirical studies that were peer reviewed that these facts are based on? How would you know drivers lack discipline or have a mental defect? Again, if it is really a "fact" then you should be able to educate all of us by letting us know which scientific studies came to this conclusion. Lastly, after reading your post I just think you are young and need some time to mature. Many drivers are d


JimKE said:


> *I have a constructive strategy suggestion for those who want to cause Uber some discomfort.*
> 
> *Put this on pause* until a day or two before the actual IPO.
> As you can see in this thread and others -- after a day or two here on UP, the discussion just deteriorates into a childish pissing contest and the core idea gets lost in the noise.
> ...


Although I don't want to give some contributors credit, I believe that the deterioration is purposeful by the shrills who are turning this stream into a mess. Just as the leader of the US creates a mess and then starts a mess elsewhere to get people to focus elsewhere, so do those on this board. You have some great suggestions but also think the thread should keep being added to but in a productive manner. There are a lot of ancillary issues associated with UBER and its business model and some of them are just now being touched on here (e.g. Saudi Arabia investment in Uber and the payoff they will be receiving which in-turn contributes to supporting their totalitarian regime in which women, lgbtq, etc. are not viewed the same way as men in their society nor any society for that matter). You are right about the timing of the strike.

It would be interesting to know if research has been conducted that shows empirically when people decide whether they will invest in an IPO, what are the variables they take into consideration, and more specifically, when they make that determination. Some academic out there surely has done some research into this area. By knowing this it would aid in knowing when to time everything.

I for one will be online early on the 8th likely starting at 5am and will decline every ping. Although I am just one person, if I get one person to change their mind about investing in Uber I will see it as worth it. If every driver (supposedly there are 3 million) aimed at changing at a minimum one persons view of Uber as a good investment it will have some impact.

Until then, I am speaking with riders about the IPO and the problems associated with it. It is important for them to understand that what Uber gets away with in terms of employment standards will ultimately become a norm in other parts of society if this isn't stopped now. By investing in the Uber business model you are basically supporting a societal change that will impact everyone and not in a good way.



MiamiKid said:


> Am not wrong. Maybe you study up on union organization. There is no union involved here.
> 
> If they were serious and knew what they were doing, they would actually attempt an organization effort through a credible union.
> 
> ...


with all of the media don't you think that Unions have an eye on what is going on? That is part of this and an important part of this....creating further awareness. I agree with you that Uber will ignore everything as they have proven time and again to not care about society at large nor the impacts they have on people, families, and communities. Instead Uber is handing out bonuses which ironically will go out in people's pay next week just in time to placate those who want to take a stand against this crooked third-world modeled business. As you are in Miami I assume you understand the third world and how capitalism works within it. If you consider Miami successful than you have a lot of growing up to do Kid.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


Sort of pointless to strike on a Wednesday. Better to make it the previous Saturday evening, when the business is expected to be hopping. Shutting down Uber during the Kentucky Derby is Louisville could catch people's attention.

this?

Not so much.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Sort of pointless to strike on a Wednesday. Better to make it the previous Saturday evening, when the business is expected to be hopping. Shutting down Uber during the Kentucky Derby is Louisville could catch people's attention.
> 
> this?
> 
> Not so much.


Target IPO. Then strike any other time drivers want. But IPO DAY crucial

Actually IPO on 9th so ideally strip should go 24 hours from 8th the end of business day the 9th.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Day before IPO would have been more news worthy and deter investors. Hope the stock drops like a rock regardless.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Sort of pointless to strike on a Wednesday. Better to make it the previous Saturday evening, when the business is expected to be hopping. Shutting down Uber during the Kentucky Derby is Louisville could catch people's attention.
> 
> this?
> 
> Not so much.


Well why not do that too who is stopping you


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Massive tweeter campaign going viral to LGBTQ community, all media networks, all House of Representatives and Senate. Targeting all politicians so they cannot ignore. Tweeting millions to retweet politicians. 
Tweeting all bankers, universities, religious groups, Hollywood Alisters, all artists including music icons, athletes, judges. Tweeter campaign going viral.

@GayNewsOnline @LGBTfdn behold one of Uber's biggest IPO benefactors. Executions for simply being gay. Make your voices heard. Please reject these atrocities. These are Uber's largest partners. 
https://t.co/XVZNuKBZKU
@uberipo Behold one of Uber's biggest investors and benefactor of its IPO. SAUDI SAVAGERY Saudi Arabia mass execution - Lad, 16, tortured with electricity and BEHEADED just for sending WhatsApp messages
https://t.co/vJZ6U4S17X https://t.co/vxrEH3YQHc


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> a lot of conjecture and baseless alternative facts. you state drivers, like myself, should invest in ourselves if we want more money. I suggest you invest in some education in terms of understanding what a fact is versus conjecture. By your post I don't think you understand the difference. For example, you state
> "Fact is many Uber drivers are unemployable in mainstream jobs. Lack of discipline and/or mental defect.That is not a "fact". Do you have the empirical studies that were peer reviewed that these facts are based on? How would you know drivers lack discipline or have a mental defect? Again, if it is really a "fact" then you should be able to educate all of us by letting us know which scientific studies came to this conclusion. Lastly, after reading your post I just think you are young and need some time to mature. Many drivers are d
> 
> Although I don't want to give some contributors credit, I believe that the deterioration is purposeful by the shrills who are turning this stream into a mess. Just as the leader of the US creates a mess and then starts a mess elsewhere to get people to focus elsewhere, so do those on this board. You have some great suggestions but also think the thread should keep being added to but in a productive manner. There are a lot of ancillary issues associated with UBER and its business model and some of them are just now being touched on here (e.g. Saudi Arabia investment in Uber and the payoff they will be receiving which in-turn contributes to supporting their totalitarian regime in which women, lgbtq, etc. are not viewed the same way as men in their society nor any society for that matter). You are right about the timing of the strike.
> ...


T L : D R

Only THE BORG can write that extensively


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

No Prisoners said:


> Semantics


No. Actual legal terms.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Massive tweeter campaign going viral...


And yet, all we see are your posts here and nowhere else. A viral campaign in your mind Mansion Boy?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> And yet, all we see are your posts here and nowhere else. A viral campaign in your mind Mansion Boy?


No proof of any claim.

No links.

No Twitter storm.

No mansion.

No 40 years in banking.

No company taking down Uber.

But lots of mustard!!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

please don’t drive rideshare on May 8th. 
May God bless us all and we could raise awareness about the drivers poor wages.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

RoyalTee85 said:


> Uber makes money ONLY when drivers accept and complete rides. In all actuality, 12 hours of pay to an individual driver is what, $200-300 on a good day. But, that's millions, even tens of millions of dollars to Uber corporate. If drivers could initiate and cause a one day negative $10,000,000 day Uber will have no choice but to revert to fair practices and pay for the people that do the work, drivers, you. Also, the strike is to coincide with the IPO filing. Shareholders don't like 8+ figure losses.


$200-$300 for 12 hours before expenses is good. If the drivers were getting that, there would be no reason to strike.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> a lot of conjecture and baseless alternative facts. you state drivers, like myself, should invest in ourselves if we want more money. I suggest you invest in some education in terms of understanding what a fact is versus conjecture. By your post I don't think you understand the difference. For example, you state
> "Fact is many Uber drivers are unemployable in mainstream jobs. Lack of discipline and/or mental defect.That is not a "fact". Do you have the empirical studies that were peer reviewed that these facts are based on? How would you know drivers lack discipline or have a mental defect? Again, if it is really a "fact" then you should be able to educate all of us by letting us know which scientific studies came to this conclusion. Lastly, after reading your post I just think you are young and need some time to mature. Many drivers are d
> 
> Although I don't want to give some contributors credit, I believe that the deterioration is purposeful by the shrills who are turning this stream into a mess. Just as the leader of the US creates a mess and then starts a mess elsewhere to get people to focus elsewhere, so do those on this board. You have some great suggestions but also think the thread should keep being added to but in a productive manner. There are a lot of ancillary issues associated with UBER and its business model and some of them are just now being touched on here (e.g. Saudi Arabia investment in Uber and the payoff they will be receiving which in-turn contributes to supporting their totalitarian regime in which women, lgbtq, etc. are not viewed the same way as men in their society nor any society for that matter). You are right about the timing of the strike.
> ...


Wow! Really? Yes, Miami is ultra successful. Particularly, Miami Beach.

You need some motivational material. Dave Ramsey, Tony Robbins, etc.

And yes, our greatest President Donald Trump. Everyone can be a millionaire in this wonderful country!

Success!!!



Turbo-Sentra said:


> The Miami Kid previous job before Uber
> View attachment 314530


Yeah right? Least I'm not living on welfare, tearing down the US Economy, by striking, nor disrespecting the Bible and Jesus.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> So when for example farmers have problems and raise their voices and need help from government, you call them commies and ask them to go and find another job as well? Just wondering.


No Farmers are hard working, God fearing, educated business people. They have capital invested.

They don't belong to a lazy Communist Union. They work for a living. That's why they deserve a strong voice!


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> Well why not do that too who is stopping you


In Melbourne we have times before holidays where demand is big. Now that's a strategic time


MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Really? Yes, Miami is ultra successful. Particularly, Miami Beach.
> 
> You need some motivational material. Dave Ramsey, Tony Robbins, etc.
> 
> ...


yeah we don't work and pay bills


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


A coordinated strile in Uber and Lyft's major markets would make Uber and potential share holders take notice that the ride-share companies rely on drivers for their income. Also the public could force new regulations regarding ride share pay and benefits. 
Millions of people have come to rely of Uber and Lyft. I wonder how these people would react when there is not a Uber or lyft to be found.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> please don't drive rideshare on May 8th.
> May God bless us all and we could raise awareness about the drivers poor wages.


That's contrary to God's Word Alexx, he's not going to bless you for sin.

"...And what shall we do? And he said unto them, Do violence to no man, neither accuse any falsely; and be content with your wages." - Luke 3:14

Make repentance to God and put your faith in Christ and He will provide all that you need.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> That's contrary to God's Word Alexx, he's not going to bless you for sin.
> 
> "...And what shall we do? And he said unto them, Do violence to no man, neither accuse any falsely; and be content with your wages." - Luke 3:14
> 
> Make repentance to God and put your faith in Christ and He will provide all that you need.


Ok now I am content Uber please drop fares further and take more commission and as God commands be content with those wages. We are sinners for demanding a liveable wage. Hey can someone call the mental hospital we need someone committed.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Ok now I am content Uber please drop fares further and take more commission and as God commands be content with those wages. We are sinners for demanding a liveable wage. Hey can someone call the mental hospital we need someone committed.


So if one rejects God's Word, why do they bother praying to Him?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> please don't drive rideshare on May 8th.
> May God bless us all and we could raise awareness about the drivers poor wages.


Seriously? You's have motivated me to pull a 12 hour shift on 5/8/2019.

Do not need the "thought police".


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Wow! Really? Yes, Miami is ultra successful. Particularly, Miami Beach.
> 
> You need some motivational material. Dave Ramsey, Tony Robbins, etc.
> 
> ...


Are you driving rideshare? Why you hate the drivers so much?



swathdiver said:


> That's contrary to God's Word Alexx, he's not going to bless you for sin.
> 
> "...And what shall we do? And he said unto them, Do violence to no man, neither accuse any falsely; and be content with your wages." - Luke 3:14
> 
> Make repentance to God and put your faith in Christ and He will provide all that you need.


My God recommends that if we see unfairness and injustice we can raise our voices



swathdiver said:


> That's contrary to God's Word Alexx, he's not going to bless you for sin.
> 
> "...And what shall we do? And he said unto them, Do violence to no man, neither accuse any falsely; and be content with your wages." - Luke 3:14
> 
> Make repentance to God and put your faith in Christ and He will provide all that you need.


Reminds me of the famous quote
"When the missionaries came to Africa, they had the Bible and we had the land. They said "let us close our eyes and pray." When we opened them, we had the Bible, and they had the land"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Are you driving rideshare? Why you hate the drivers so much?
> 
> 
> My God recommends that if we see unfairness and injustice we can raise our voices
> ...


Yes, drive rideshare, both Uber/Lyft, four years, 6K rides.

Do not hate drivers. In fact, my political views as it relates to business, including rideshare, helps everyone involved.

Capitalism and freedom is what built this country. It is working, right now, with one of the greatest Presidents we've ever had in office.

Check the latest GDP unemployment stats.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Absolutely
> 
> 
> Not with the strike. On the side of business. Capitalism all the way!
> ...


You can't be against the strike & pro capitalism. You need to pick one.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, drive rideshare, both Uber/Lyft, four years, 6K rides.
> 
> Do not hate drivers. In fact, my political views as it relates to business, including rideshare, helps everyone involved.
> 
> ...


bla bla bla. Why do you bring so many irrelevant things?
The purpose of strike is to raise the wage of the drivers by reducing Uber cut out of pax payments. It's all legit, within system.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Demon said:


> You can't be against the strike & pro capitalism. You need to pick one.


Darn sure can be. This is America, do not have to pick one.

If drivers want a day off, they'd be much better off, in church, praying.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> bla bla bla. Why do you bring so many irrelevant things?
> The purpose of strike is to raise the wage of the drivers by reducing Uber cut out of pax payments. It's all legit, within system.


Yes, it is legit; however, extremely stupid!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Darn sure can be. This is America, do not have to pick one.
> 
> If drivers want a day off, they'd be much better off, in church, praying.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter which country you're in. You can't be against capitalism and for capitalism.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Darn sure can be. This is America, do not have to pick one.
> 
> If drivers want a day off, they'd be much better off, in church, praying.
> 
> ...


It is your right to think if some actions that is being done by others is stupid. However you have no right to force people to do what you want. 
If you don't like the strike, just drive. Nobody couldn't care less. Period.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> It is your right to think if some actions that is being done by others is stupid. However you have no right to force people to do what you want.
> If you don't like the strike, just drive. Nobody couldn't care less. Period.


What's with you people? Am not forcing anyone to do, or not do, anything. If I want to call the strike stupid, will do so.

Try some education and religion and reap the benefits!


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> What's with you people? Am not forcing anyone to do, or not do, anything. If I want to call the strike stupid, will do so.
> 
> Try some education and religion and reap the benefits!


Sounds good. Case dismissed. Period.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> What's with you people? Am not forcing anyone to do, or not do, anything. If I want to call the strike stupid, will do so.
> 
> Try some education and religion and reap the benefits!


Ok you've said your piece you have no point now get lost



Demon said:


> You can't be against the strike & pro capitalism. You need to pick one.


That's a bit of black and white thinking it's the strikes early in the century that built up the working class into consumers that provided markets for all the factories I guess that's a win for capitalism.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Llib07 said:


> Ok you've said your piece you have no point now get lost
> 
> 
> That's a bit of black and white thinking it's the strikes early in the century that built up the working class into consumers that provided markets for all the factories I guess that's a win for capitalism.


Get lost? Nope, will continue to rail against an idiotic strike that's a waste of time, makes Uber drivers look terrible, and will only hurt the driver's in the long run.

So, will continue loud and clear that I do not support the strike! If you can even call it that.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

I don't know if this has been said already i did not read though the 16 pages of drivel. but Strike on A Wednesday ???


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nobo said:


> I don't know if this has been said already i did not read though the 16 pages of drivel. but Strike on A Wednesday ???


I prefer Friday a peak day down under but still should be disruptive on Wednesday.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nobo said:


> ... i did not read though the 16 pages of drivel. but Strike on A Wednesday ???


The rationale for that starting date is in Post *#1*...


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


this post #1??


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Rationale is that Lyft will be reporting its first quarter losses after the market closes on Tuesday, May 7th and Uber will be going public on Wednesday, May 8th. These are the days investors will be keeping an eye on the numbers and the news. The more awareness, via a strike, of the assets they are using to make money on their investments (that is drivers and their cars), the better. The strike has shifted from a few cities to a global shutdown. Google "Uber strike" and click on the news tab and you will see the efforts are making the news from papers to television to websites to periodicals. The majority of stories I have read are spot on with showing the conditions drivers use their resources to make investors money. Just as Uber and Lyft have treated drivers (their assets) like dirt, lets hope the same goes for their investors. Lyft is doing a good job so far with their stock losing a LOT of value since it went public. Uber and Lyft can and do constantly lie to us drivers, use manipulation, and unethical practices and while they may try this with investors, there is going to be backlash. While Uber and Lyft drivers currently have little choice in terms of their treatment, by pulling the same crap with investors both Lyft and Uber will see that that their crap doesn't work with them.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Watch as the protesters slowly disappear from the ranks as surge increases... everyone got a price.
> 
> Even if all drivers stop, it won't affect the initial IPO since financial result aren't reported until next quarter.


Good don't drive unless there is an acceptable surge. Right now, we make dara richer while people are getting rides below fair market value


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Some call it strike day, others, surge day. I’m just taking the day off.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Some call it strike day, others, surge day. I'm just taking the day off.


Do you normaly work on that day are you consciously staying logged off


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> Do you normaly work on that day are you consciously staying logged off


I'm taking off in support of the cause, and I figured it's a good enough day to take my daughter mother's day shopping


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm in.


Just use the day to do something else. Spend time with family, apply for a "real job". Research the new business venture you've been thinking about. Clean your house.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...











Uber employees or automated bots?










I recall a passenger telling me about Paris being free of Uber.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Toocutetofail said:


> View attachment 315528
> 
> Uber employees or automated bots?
> 
> ...


Look at the yelp Vests. They have the French president's ratings on the floor. 80% of French support them. I'm totally against socialism, but you he to give the French credit for at least being able to organize. The yellow Vests started as a protest against Macron' green tax which raised fuel taxes and people from rural areas began the protest.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

Toocutetofail said:


> I recall a passenger telling me about Paris being free of Uber.


Uber was there in November when I was there

[/QUOTE]
Look at the yelp Vests. They have the French president's ratings on the floor. 80% of French support them. I'm totally against socialism, but you he to give the French credit for at least being able to organize. The yellow Vests started as a protest against Macron' green tax which raised fuel taxes and people from rural areas began the protest.
[/QUOTE]
we we're leaving Paris the day this started


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nobo said:


> Uber was there in November when I was there


Look at the yelp Vests. They have the French president's ratings on the floor. 80% of French support them. I'm totally against socialism, but you he to give the French credit for at least being able to organize. The yellow Vests started as a protest against Macron' green tax which raised fuel taxes and people from rural areas began the protest.
[/QUOTE]
we we're leaving Paris the day this started
[/QUOTE]
Inevitably we'll have a yellow vests type of demonstrations here, but at much larger scale within next decade. 2021 probably very hard landing on the economy. 
Talked to my son this afternoon, he's in NYC with Goldman investment banking. Go figure, my son moved to NYC where I started. I was with Merrill. Anyhow he said that the consensus within Goldman is that both Lyft and Uber rushed to IPO because investors don't want to risk a hard landing without cashing out first. We'll see the downturn next year. Morgan Stanley is underwriter, Goldman partially. But they know both Uber and Lyft are seriously flawed.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

History in the making!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Interestingly most people don't have any idea of what Uber means. Uber the Übermensch. The master race. 
One of their founders was German.

https://www.tvcresources.net/resource-library/articles/uber-and-the-ubermensch


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> Just use the day to do something else. Spend time with family, apply for a "real job". Research the new business venture you've been thinking about. Clean your house.


I'm part time but understand what's going on. These companies have hurt the transportation industry like nothing else. I wish they would disappear but I know that's not going to happen. Death to Uber and Lyft!



RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


Can this post be posted in every thread on uberpeople.net? This should be on every conversation, community, city, county, country in the world. Let's get this going people! I don't have the know-how or time but I'm sure somebody knows. Do it, let's go the time is now! Time is now, if you're capable of this, please the time is now.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm part time but understand what's going on. These companies have hurt the transportation industry like nothing else. I wish they would disappear but I know that's not going to happen. Death to Uber and Lyft!
> 
> 
> Can this post be posted in every thread on uberpeople.net? This should be on every conversation, community, city, county, country in the world. Let's get this going people! I don't have the know-how or time but I'm sure somebody knows. Do it, let's go the time is now! Time is now, if you're capable of this, please the time is now.


Start a thread in your city or town please tag global strike so everything's linked. Be careful don't spam everybody as you can get in trouble. Definitely tell any drivers you know.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Llib07 said:


> Ok you've said your piece you have no point now get lost
> 
> 
> That's a bit of black and white thinking it's the strikes early in the century that built up the working class into consumers that provided markets for all the factories I guess that's a win for capitalism.


A strike against Uber and Lyft is nothing more than "supply side" capitalism. Supply side=drivers. Demand side=company.
The demand side has increased its commission from around 20%to 30% to over 50% in the last 2 years. While rider's fees have increased, driver's pay has decreased. At one time it was not difficult to make over $200 in a day, now to make the same drivers have to book more trips and work longer hours.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> A strike against Uber and Lyft is nothing more than "supply side" capitalism. Supply side=drivers. Demand side=company.
> The demand side has increased its commission from around 20%to 30% to over 50% in the last 2 years. While rider's fees have increased, driver's pay has decreased. At one time it was not difficult to make over $200 in a day, now to make the same drivers have to book more trips and work longer hours.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

ratethis said:


> What would it hurt to try? I can afford to stay off uber for 12 hours , or maybe even just do lyft,on a Wednesday. If you can't perhaps there are more important questions you should be asking yourself.


Exactly. They know that Uber drivers are infinitely obtainable. Watch how the strikers get cut off from the system, and since drivers are independent business vendors, there are no labor laws to restrain this.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> Exactly. They know that Uber drivers are infinitely obtainable. Watch how the strikers get cut off from the system, and since drivers are independent business vendors, there are no labor laws to restrain this.


A very real consideration.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

goneubering said:


> A very real consideration.


I can't remember the source, but the retention rate is going down as people learn more and more about the tactics the rideshare companies are "employing"


----------



## baloneytastessogood (Jan 2, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> Uber makes money ONLY when drivers accept and complete rides. In all actuality, 12 hours of pay to an individual driver is what, $200-300 on a good day. But, that's millions, even tens of millions of dollars to Uber corporate. If drivers could initiate and cause a one day negative $10,000,000 day Uber will have no choice but to revert to fair practices and pay for the people that do the work, drivers, you. Also, the strike is to coincide with the IPO filing. Shareholders don't like 8+ figure losses.


It's a pretty dream, I have to admit.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SatMan said:


> I can't remember the source, but the retention rate is going down as people learn more and more about the tactics the rideshare companies are "employing"


It would be a good question for potential investors to ask....what is the retention rate of drivers? what are the reasons for the retention rate being the way it is? As an investor I know it costs a lot of money to attract and keep good drivers hence as an investor please tell me how much it is to recruit and keep a driver for the long term? I would also like to know a statistical breakdown, by country, as to the number of current active drivers (defined as completing x amount of trips weekly), the current number of active riders, and these numbers should be updated in the quarterly report.....retention rates, number of active drivers, number of new drivers, and number of active passengers. Uber and Lyft have lied consistently to the drivers for years and years it should be a great spectace when they attempt to do the same with their investors.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I hear “strike, strike, strike” but in all honesty most people who are driving for U/L are already at poverty level and can’t afford 12 hrs of not driving much less 24 hrs. I went on strike 11 months ago. After doing my taxes I found I made very little money and it’s just not worth it. I don’t do the bar crowd because cleaning up someone’s puke is just something I’ll NEVER do no matter what the pay is.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

twnFM said:


> I hear "strike, strike, strike" but in all honesty most people who are driving for U/L are already at poverty level and can't afford 12 hrs of not driving much less 24 hrs. I went on strike 11 months ago. After doing my taxes I found I made very little money and it's just not worth it. I don't do the bar crowd because cleaning up someone's puke is just something I'll NEVER do no matter what the pay is.


Yes that may be some people but if your sick how do you get paid . If you don't strike your pay will drop and you will lose a lot more than a days pay


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

We had a strike once in 2015 ... very few drivers participated, the rest cleaned up because the whole city surged.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Llib07 said:


> Yes that may be some people but if your sick how do you get paid . If you don't strike your pay will drop and you will lose a lot more than a days pay


Will not participate. Driving full force. Strike is nothing except false expectations.

Don't believe me? See where we are couple weeks from now.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Can we be "for" something instead of "against" something for a change? So sick of the world "resistance." Even the work "strike" makes me shudder with loathing. We're not employees. And I, for one, have no intentions of being part of any union. We're independent contractors using their platform to accept or reject rides. That's what they tell us, right? So use their dam platform, reject the rides, one right after another, and drag the pax into the mix. Maximize the effort. Leaving off the app means you took off that day to Uber corporate and the pax is none the wiser.



Ziggy said:


> We had a strike once in 2015 ... very few drivers participated, the rest cleaned up because the whole city surged.


Oh do you still have "surge?"



Tom Harding said:


> A strike against Uber and Lyft is nothing more than "supply side" capitalism. Supply side=drivers. Demand side=company.
> The demand side has increased its commission from around 20%to 30% to over 50% in the last 2 years. While rider's fees have increased, driver's pay has decreased. At one time it was not difficult to make over $200 in a day, now to make the same drivers have to book more trips and work longer hours.


You are correct.



nouberipo said:


> It would be a good question for potential investors to ask....what is the retention rate of drivers? what are the reasons for the retention rate being the way it is? As an investor I know it costs a lot of money to attract and keep good drivers hence as an investor please tell me how much it is to recruit and keep a driver for the long term? I would also like to know a statistical breakdown, by country, as to the number of current active drivers (defined as completing x amount of trips weekly), the current number of active riders, and these numbers should be updated in the quarterly report.....retention rates, number of active drivers, number of new drivers, and number of active passengers. Uber and Lyft have lied consistently to the drivers for years and years it should be a great spectace when they attempt to do the same with their investors.


Investors don't ask questions like, "How do you treat the help?" They ask "What is the company's cut off every ride and what's your short and long term strategy to increase market share?"


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Seems that Uber Borg humanoid trolls are back to the forum fresh and ready after taking weekend off. Didn't I say it was too quiet over the weekend, not one single troll here rebuffing the strike. They were too hangovered Saturday and Sunday at the hotel California "were you can checkout anytime you want but you can't never leave."
Welcome back humanoids. We were expecting you.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't drive during the week, so absolutely. If people put away 10% Like I suggested, then there shouldn't be any issues with not driving that day.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SatMan said:


>


Anything this guy does that lasts more than 10 seconds is WAY too long...

He may mean well, but he is just way too boring to watch.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

This thread needs to be on top of all posts until May 8th. Bump


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Roadmasta said:


> This thread needs to be on top of all posts until May 8th. Bump


Actually through IPO day. Uber moved IPO day to 9th or 10th to usurp strike. Ideally strike moves according to IPO date.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Don’t be shocked comes May 9 if your account is accidentally deactivated


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Don't be shocked comes May 9 if your account is accidentally deactivated


If that's how you think you have already lost but it's estimated thousands of drivers around the world are striking so good luck with finding them.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> If that's how you think you have already lost but it's estimated thousands of drivers around the world are striking so good luck with finding them.


 Thousands of workers are lined up for the job for each one that strikes. Lots of luck to you my brother


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Eugene73 said:


> Don't be shocked comes May 9 if your account is accidentally deactivated


In the words of Spock "Not logical." most unfunded fear. Independent contractors not obligated to accept rides nor log into the app. That would cause major class action totally indefensible. Uber is not that stupid. Trying to scare drivers is futile.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> In the words of Spock "Not logical." most unfunded fear. Independent contractors not obligated to accept rides nor log into the app. That would cause major class action totally indefensible. Uber is not that stupid. Trying to scare drivers is futile.


Ubers years of behavior clearly demonstrated that they could care less about laws. You do what you gotta do, I gotta eat


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

So great to see trolls survived the weekend and are back here today. Hope you're ready for a busy week. Go freshen up your troll skills and review your manuals.
Btw tweeter waiting for you. They miss you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

corniilius said:


> I don't drive during the week, so absolutely. If people put away 10% Like I suggested, then there shouldn't be any issues with not driving that day.


Will be driving, hard, that day. Yep, scabbing and proud of it!

Free Market Capitalism!



Eugene73 said:


> Don't be shocked comes May 9 if your account is accidentally deactivated


Have heard, through the grapevine, some well deserved deactivation could be coming. Like around the 10th or so.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Will be driving, hard, that day. Yep, scabbing and proud of it!
> 
> Free Market Capitalism!
> 
> ...


It's probably a good thing for most drivers.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


The Uber IPO is one of the biggest corporate scams since Enron. You have a company that is no where near to profitability and at the same time they are riddled with Billions in debt. They are going to take this train wreck public and unload it all onto unsuspecting and naive investors. This IPO should be criminal and not allowed. To put an 80 Billion valuation on this sham company is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Llib07 said:


> If that's how you think you have already lost but it's estimated thousands of drivers around the world are striking so good luck with finding them.


If that's the case, which of course it isn't, will be collecting sign up bonuses to help Uber fill the void.

So strike day will be a great day, for me, driving 12 hours and pitching Uber driving to all passengers.

Yep, you guessed it - am one of those proud scabbers!



swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


Excellent point. If the IPO does in fact fail, it would only hurt drivers. The result would be less investment capital.

Capital that could have been invested in things like driver incentives, appreciation awards, etc.

As bad as Unions are, this is way worse because it's not a Union at all. It's, simply a very poorly, thought out protest.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

LOL, you just can't fix stupid


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

98 votes for yes.

Will this be a passive strike? (stay offline and do nothing all day)
Or will it be an active strike? (stay online and actively decline pings all day)


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UbeRoBo said:


> The Uber IPO is one of the biggest corporate scams since Enron. You have a company that is no where near to profitability and at the same time they are riddled with Billions in debt. They are going to take this train wreck public and unload it all onto unsuspecting and naive investors. This IPO should be criminal and not allowed. To put an 80 Billion valuation on this sham company is beyond ridiculous.


It is not even close to criminal. It's called Capitalism which is, by far, the more efficient economic system on the planet.

And why are you still driving for Uber if you're so offended by their business model? Unable to find employment elsewhere?


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> It is not even close to criminal. It's called Capitalism which is, by far, the more efficient economic system on the planet.
> 
> And why are you still driving for Uber if you're so offended by their business model? Unable to find employment elsewhere?


I have a great day job. Haven't driven Uber/Lyft for a long time. I refuse to be a sell out stooge for them. Enjoy the chump change.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

twnFM said:


> I hear "strike, strike, strike" but in all honesty most people who are driving for U/L are already at poverty level and can't afford 12 hrs of not driving much less 24 hrs. I went on strike 11 months ago. After doing my taxes I found I made very little money and it's just not worth it. I don't do the bar crowd because cleaning up someone's puke is just something I'll NEVER do no matter what the pay is.


Congrats!! That's the best move.



Eugene73 said:


> Don't be shocked comes May 9 if your account is accidentally deactivated


Not accidentally. Then they will come back here crying about Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UbeRoBo said:


> I have a great day job. Haven't driven Uber/Lyft for a long time. I refuse to be a sell out stooge for them. Enjoy the chump change.


And your point is???


----------



## BOScusdriver (Jan 11, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Keep driving for lower and lower wages and kindly accept the next decrease before you sign on like the compliant lemming you are, comrade. In this country we have a right to unionize and other methods to make our grievances known.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

BOScusdriver said:


> Keep driving for lower and lower wages and kindly accept the next decrease before you sign on like the compliant lemming you are, comrade. In this country we have a right to unionize and other methods to make our grievances known.


Ask him if he's ready for next rates reduction after IPO. Heard. 45 cents coming.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> If that's the case, which of course it isn't, will be collecting sign up bonuses to help Uber fill the void.
> 
> So strike day will be a great day, for me, driving 12 hours and pitching Uber driving to all passengers.
> 
> ...


lmao another award winning reply.
First, you stated that if the IPO fails it will only hurt drivers. I would say most drivers are hurting pretty bad already. 
Second, less investment capital that could have been used in driver incentives? We are obviously on two intellectually and physically disparate planets (as indicated in another post, Miami is a third world unto its own....i spent a few years down there trying to educate the uneducated). Uber will NOT use capital for driver incentives and by stating they will further shows your writing all of these posts on behalf of Uber. I have watched the incentives decrease over the past 3 years to the point of them no longer being incentivizing. They will be decreasing driver incentives as time goes on and especially when public and under pressure by those foolish enough to invest in this tragic company.
Third, they will invest in appreciation awards? Just like the first time they ever just handed out money to a few drivers who put enough miles on their cars where they will need to be buy a new one with the money. The money was timed to placate the masses. In other words, we will reward some of you as we know the IPO is coming up and we want to be able to PR that we rewarded the best drivers. LMAFAO. It is to further cushion the blow and fewer and fewer incentives to drive (e.g. surge, quest, etc.).

Again, as an educator who spent time in south florida I can understand your Floridian logic in your posts. Fortunately much of the rest of the country is not like Miami which is as close to the third world as this country gets (and the argument to look at South Beach is more than flawed as you know). I enjoy the laughs I get from your postings so keep posting but maybe you should put a caveat on your posts that you are somehow connected with Uber (are you an employee or independent contractor who gets paid per post?).


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> It would be true justice if the fat cats at uber who've been mistreating the drivers for years see their IPO dreams go up in smoke.


The fat cats will probably cash out fast, they will dump and run and leave individual investors holding the bag.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> lmao another award winning reply.
> First, you stated that if the IPO fails it will only hurt drivers. I would say most drivers are hurting pretty bad already.
> Second, less investment capital that could have been used in driver incentives? We are obviously on two intellectually and physically disparate planets (as indicated in another post, Miami is a third world unto its own....i spent a few years down there trying to educate the uneducated). Uber will NOT use capital for driver incentives and by stating they will further shows your writing all of these posts on behalf of Uber. I have watched the incentives decrease over the past 3 years to the point of them no longer being incentivizing. They will be decreasing driver incentives as time goes on and especially when public and under pressure by those foolish enough to invest in this tragic company.
> Third, they will invest in appreciation awards? Just like the first time they ever just handed out money to a few drivers who put enough miles on their cars where they will need to be buy a new one with the money. The money was timed to placate the masses. In other words, we will reward some of you as we know the IPO is coming up and we want to be able to PR that we rewarded the best drivers. LMAFAO. It is to further cushion the blow and fewer and fewer incentives to drive (e.g. surge, quest, etc.).
> ...


Seriously? What an anti corporate point of view you have. So you want to harm the hand that feeds you?

You a need an understanding of economics. Particularly, supply side! The so called strike is idiotic. It WILL crush drivers if it works. Of course, the absurd plan, will not.

You're an educator? But supporting a, seriously, uneducated strategy. We'll see how this plays out. I already know what's in the works.

Check your earnings mid to late May. If they're lower, you'll know the strike hurt the drivers. If higher, that's proof the IPO had a positive impact on partners. Simple.



UbeRoBo said:


> I have a great day job. Haven't driven Uber/Lyft for a long time. I refuse to be a sell out stooge for them. Enjoy the chump change.


Great! So why are you still wasting time on this forum?

Sounds like you're done with rideshare? If so, time to move on.


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> Why? I've been on the platform for 3yrs. I, amongst others (driver's) have built this company. It's our vehicles, it's our customer service, it's our labor. Uber began fair, with transparency. A simple 20-25% commission to Uber for facilitating a ride match/dispatching. They've become greedy. They've increased rider fares, while simultaneously decreasing driver wages AND increasing their commission to drivers.
> 
> Also, I am a business owner. I would NEVER treat my employees or contractors in the same manner. I believe in fairness and equal opportunity for all. I'd never hire someone under one set of terms and manipulate the contract until my "workers" were impoverished.


This is what drivers seem to not understand. Uber changes terms on a take it or leave it basis, and the timing of these changes never gives drivers a opportunity to digest it and decide cause the new terms are sent right as a driver is logging on to make money, which literally forces drivers to accept the terms immediately or you can't continue to make your money for the day.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Don't listen to this guy. Workers of the world unite!


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> Can we be "for" something instead of "against" something for a change? So sick of the world "resistance." Even the work "strike" makes me shudder with loathing. We're not employees. And I, for one, have no intentions of being part of any union. We're independent contractors using their platform to accept or reject rides. That's what they tell us, right? So use their dam platform, reject the rides, one right after another, and drag the pax into the mix. Maximize the effort. Leaving off the app means you took off that day to Uber corporate and the pax is none the wiser.
> 
> 
> Oh do you still have "surge?"
> ...


But to make a sustainable profit drivers are the bread and butter of both Uber and Lyft for many years to come, they have to care about them or else implosion will occur eventually, at this point I would never buy stock. Both companies have terrible greedy leadership and this will get them in the end.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Dome said:


> This is what drivers seem to not understand. Uber changes terms on a take it or leave it basis, and the timing of these changes never gives drivers a opportunity to digest it and decide cause the new terms are sent right as a driver is logging on to make money, which literally forces drivers to accept the terms immediately or you can't continue to make your money for the day.


In other words, the algorythem programmers are going to continue to tweek things that will benefit the company and screw over the drivers. It's been that way since day 1. When started X rate was $1.85 per mile and driver kept around 80% of the fare. Look where we are now...$0.60 per mile and driver usually rakes about 50% of the fare. Only a fool would think this trajectory wont continue. It's a classic race to the bottom and the spineless collective wont hesitate to hit "accept" the minute that the next cut is introduced. The ants will be out in force and TNC knows it. It's why they keep doing it. The collective really needs to get a spine. It's a Mediocracy at it's worst level.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

gw03081958 said:


> But to make a sustainable profit drivers are the bread and butter of both Uber and Lyft for many years to come, they have to care about them or else implosion will occur eventually, at this point I would never buy stock. Both companies have terrible greedy leadership and this will get them in the end.


Disagree. Think they know what they're doing very well. May not be, totally, pleased with the driver's situation; however, still support their total right to run manage the organization the way they see fit.

The end game here is driverless vehicles. Period. Personally, may not be crazy about the idea; but, accept 100%. That's the point where Uber becomes profitable and the drivers are dispensable.

That's just the way Capitalism works. And will to continue to support that economic system. Have been driving Uber four years now, and have accomplished my financial goals. Not only did I pay off my auto in the first few months; but, paid off an investment property as well.

Now, strictly, drive, part time, for supplemental income and fun. Miss the old days; however, still love Uber and Lyft! ??


----------



## 10zin (Jan 15, 2019)

All the Uber drivers have right to be at Airport Uber lot ( which also has limited space ). So if if the strike somehow happened to take place in every airport lot in the every city, it will be easier to monitor for the new people and more easy for all the drivers to meet. Free parking and good way to meet others who are showing support and at the same time shutting down Uber lot cross US.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

10zin said:


> All the Uber drivers have right to be at Airport Uber lot ( which also has limited space ). So if if the strike somehow happened to take place in every airport lot in the every city, it will be easier to monitor for the new people and more easy for all the drivers to meet. Free parking and good way to meet others who are showing support and at the same time shutting down Uber lot cross US. :smiles:


Atlanta is not a city included in the strike; however, if it were, drivers would not be able to, simply, utilize the rideshare lot for hanging out and loitering.

APD would issue citations. As they should. Cost: $300.00+.


----------



## 10zin (Jan 15, 2019)

As long as you are Uber drivers you can use the airport lot and since we are not required to take accept any rides. By law we have right to be there  and cop can’t ticket you for not accepting rides


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> I do not drive in any of these cities; however, if I did would, absolutely, break the picket line & drive 12 full hours.
> 
> Sorry guys, but you have nothing to stand on. Uber will not meet with organizers nor cave into their demands.
> 
> ...


You obviously are but hurt over your early childhood in Castro's Cuba. You dont know how good USA was before corporations became the new Communist Slavemasters


----------



## JenniferDenver (Apr 8, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Wow! The smart one:biggrin:. Why are you on this blog if you are that good?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

10zin said:


> As long as you are Uber drivers you can use the airport lot and since we are not required to take accept any rides. By law we have right to be there :smiles: and cop can't ticket you for not accepting rides


That's great for Philly. Doesn't work that way in the ATL. Heard Uber may be monitoring those lots as well.



EphLux said:


> You obviously are but hurt over your early childhood in Castro's Cuba. You dont know how good USA was before corporations became the new Communist Slavemasters


The USA is great, under current leadership, now. That's what makes economic miracles like Uber possible!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> 98 votes for yes.
> 
> Will this be a passive strike? (stay offline and do nothing all day)
> Or will it be an active strike? (stay online and actively decline pings all day)
> ...


Actively declining pings all day could have unnecessary adverse effects for the drivers following that strategy. 

First of all, you'd be impressing nobody but the algorithm -- it's not like Dara is sitting there watching. 
And second, your acceptance rating would plummet.
If there were some purpose to it, I could understand -- but what's the point? That's the biggest negative -- there is no point to just declining rides.

*A better tactic might be to just stay offline and stage a protest rally at some location that is easily accessible to the media.* Notify the news media in advance of the rally. Have some signs with things like screenshots showing what riders are paying vs what the driver is being paid, Uber emails explaining pay cuts, etc.

Make it visual. Invisible "Declines" online says absolutely nothing to anybody that counts.



MiamiKid said:


> Atlanta is not a city included in the strike


There is no central body authorizing "strikes" at particular locations. Anybody who wants to can participate wherever they are.


> ; however, if it were, drivers would not be able to, simply, utilize the rideshare lot for hanging out and loitering.
> 
> APD would issue citations. As they should. Cost: $300.00+.


Good point -- every jurisdiction has different rules, and drivers need to know what the rules are in their city. An airport waiting lot would be a natural place for a protest, but may not be permissible.

A big mall parking lot, a large public park, etc, might be better.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

JenniferDenver said:


> Wow! The smart one:biggrin:. Why are you on this blog if you are that good?


Good and smart? :confusion::confusion:


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


One day won't be enough of an affect on uber to change things, it will literally have to go on for a month or more. Since not all drivers will be striking and the ones that do, might opt to drive if they see surging prices. So uber will continue to run in hundreds of markets around the world, a few markets striking for one day will not be enough to make this behemoth of a company to change it's mind raising drivers pay. Although a strike can go either way as in regular jobs, these are "independent contractors" so i think uber will not give in unfortunately. I will take that day off from driving as i want to support this cause so if many drivers can do the same then maybe there might be a chance. Chances are, not enough drivers will turn choose to go offline, maybe unless there was a guarantee that their would be rate increases. Anyways there's always some hope that things will change for the betterment of drivers earning their fair share.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The few drivers that are off the road may not impact Uber in itself, but if those who do strike are vocal enough to catch enough media attention then maybe the negative PR will snowball and that will.

I'd say those who sign off for the day, or sign on but decline every ride, could also hit up twitter and send messages to Uber and Uber execs and with an organized twitter brigade then point the media to the fact that they've lit up the twitterverse.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

maybe one strike in itself which doesn't get more than 20% of drivers on board will be effective.

however if strikes become a regular occurance on one day a month the percentage of drivers participating will go up.

we should have a day off every month and just organize fun stuff to do on our monthly day off. have bar's offer 1/2 off to drivers on that day. have parties, get-togethers etc.. not only that we can also organize on these days to protect our earnings.

if we do this once a month it will get media attention and then the journalists can inform the public about lyft/ubers true practices will lead to more lawmakers getting involved.

lets do this! every 8th of the month is a day off for drivers. grab your nutsack and stand your ground.

besides i'd love to have a day off every month to get together with fellow drivers at the pub for cheap drinks. a lot of bars do service industry night where service workers get 1/2 off. just make sure you have a designated driver won't be any ubers to drive you home :woot:


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> maybe one strike in itself which doesn't get more than 20% of drivers on board will be effective.
> 
> however if strikes become a regular occurance on one day a month the percentage of drivers participating will go up.
> 
> ...


Agree but for now target IPO. This will cause irreparable damage to Uber.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> Agree but for now target IPO. This will cause irreparable damage to Uber.


And damage to the drivers, which they deserve. In fact support deactivation for driver's who knowingly attempt to harm Uber or their IPO.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> And damage to the drivers, which they deserve. In fact support deactivation for driver's who knowingly attempt to harm Uber or their IPO.


what's up dara!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

got a p said:


> what's up dara!


Dara worried. Uber's valuation already down below $90 billion from $120 billion. Growth dropping rapidly and last quarters losses much higher than expected. Uber's image taking heat ?.
KEEP POUNDING IPO. STAY FOCUSED. If IPO closes below opening price it's catastrophic. Don't relent


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


If not enough drivers striking, nothing. But if enough strike or dont choose to drive then something, i just dont know what that something is, other than disrupt riders from getting rides. I think drivers want to make enough of an impact so that when uber goes public, it will cause some kind of panic amongst investors therefore affecting the timing of when uber hits the stock exchange. Drivers do want uber to increase their pay, but I dont think uber will raise it just for a few markets and some drivers striking, it will take alot more than that and for a longer period, not just for 12 hours imo. Uber is global and i hear there are over a million drivers so it will have to be a significant hit to uber.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

if you really need to work on that one day off a month, then do another gig. postmates, doordash etc...

otherwise i think most of us can afford, and enjoy, a day off a month. hell under the rates from two years ago we could afford a week off and make the same pay.

see what i'm getting at here?..


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

RoyalTee85 said:


> Uber makes money ONLY when drivers accept and complete rides. In all actuality, 12 hours of pay to an individual driver is what, $200-300 on a good day. But, that's millions, even tens of millions of dollars to Uber corporate. If drivers could initiate and cause a one day negative $10,000,000 day Uber will have no choice but to revert to fair practices and pay for the people that do the work, drivers, you. Also, the strike is to coincide with the IPO filing. Shareholders don't like 8+ figure losses.


Uber lost $1 billion dollars in the latest quarter

1,000,000,000 / (365 / 4) = 10,958,904.1096

So Uber already lost an average of $11 million/day for the last quarter. https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ter-as-growth-in-bookings-slows-idUSKCN1NJ2YM

Sure, losing $10 million dollars more on that day would probably hurt. But if you could hurt their IPO, that would probably be a bigger impact.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> if you really need to work on that one day off a month, then do another gig. postmates, doordash etc...
> 
> otherwise i think most of us can afford, and enjoy, a day off a month. hell under the rates from two years ago we could afford a week off and make the same pay.
> 
> see what i'm getting at here?..


No do not see what you're getting at. Am not a Union member nor an employee. An independent contractor who wants to stay that way.

Also, because of the negativity expressed, on this forum, strongly support Uber's side on this. The pro strike driver attitudes are pathetic. Support deactivating drivers who, intentionally, attempt to harm Uber. Period.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

you can't de-activate someone for not having their app on once a month. we are, as you stated, independent contractors.

as such we work when we want and if we collectively take the 8th off every month that's our prerogative unless they want to make us employees. exclamation point!

cmon dara...don't you have some programmers you need to talk to about how to incorporate a new algorithm that will take yet another 10% of drivers earnings away and a PR department to talk to so they figure out how to make the next paycut email sound like a good thing for us?










we will be the ones being pro-active and earning drivers a better living, at the cost of temporarily not working one day a month. scabs should not be able to reap that benefit.

i have a better idea we should "de-activate" scabs instead, if you get my drift.. :coolio:

just an fyi for anyone who will be driving on the 8th from now on. your location is visible to drivers via the pax app. just saying..be careful if you decide to cross the picket line, that has always come at a price.

this is america we don't have a history of being nice to scabs.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

ratethis said:


> What would it hurt to try? I can afford to stay off uber for 12 hours , or maybe even just do lyft,on a Wednesday. If you can't perhaps there are more important questions you should be asking yourself.


Lyft is the problem also not just uber. Lyft is doing the same thing to drivers that uber is doing. As a matter of fact lyft copies everything uber does to the tee. They both need to be held accountable.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

UberDiaz said:


> Lyft is the problem also not just uber. Lyft is doing the same thing to drivers that uber is doing. As a matter of fact lyft copies everything uber does to the tee. They both need to be held accountable.


Focus on uber's IPO. Then on lyft later. Target the beast on its most important date.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I see what you mean. We all wish we could have the rates we once had in the very beginning. It's crazy for me to see that primetime/surge is practically nonexistent now. 

Us a drivers/partners/independent contractors or whatever the hell you want to classify us as, deserve to be paid adequately. Seriously, I used to LOVE driving late nights and events. That's where the money was, now it's not even worth it.

So let me ask everyone this, what do you think the future of uber and Lyft will look like? Will it be here forever? Forever in the sense of how yellow cab has been around for decades?


I do not know/have met any of you personally, but we all do the same job pretty much. Dealing with these paxholes who dont tip while they bring their kangaroo service animals. We all deserve to be paid, not be screwed with no lube day in and day out.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> you can't de-activate someone for not having their app on once a month. we are, as you stated, independent contractors.
> 
> as such we work when we want and if we collectively take the 8th off every month that's our prerogative unless they want to make us employees. exclamation point!
> 
> ...


Yeah, bring it on!! Will be scabbing hard. Company man here all the way. Not afraid of strikers!

BTW: Will be cruising through protest areas, with app on. Inappropriate behavior will be noted and passed on.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

your license plate will be noted and passed on i'd imagine.

i'd be worried if i were you, i personally just need a license plate to get all the personal info i need on a driver.

just letting you know bc i care about your safety. although i despise scabs i sincerely don't want you to get hurt.



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I see what you mean. We all wish we could have the rates we once had in the very beginning. It's crazy for me to see that primetime/surge is practically nonexistent now.
> 
> Us a drivers/partners/independent contractors or whatever the hell you want to classify us as, deserve to be paid adequately. Seriously, I used to LOVE driving late nights and events. That's where the money was, now it's not even worth it.
> 
> ...


what i forsee happening is a third company to enter the arena and not do surge just simply pay around $1.20/mile and 20 cents/minute with no service charge and a bulletproof statement that they will never decrease rates and will never take more than 10%.

uber and lyft already did all the heavy lifting by getting drivers on the road, paying all kinds of bonuses and discounts that made them lose billions a year. since they are already out there they will add this new companys sticker to their car and it's app on their phone and the new company will actually be _*profitable*_.

no frills no bonuses no discounts. none are necessary as the drivers are already out there. rides will be cheaper after all the IPO hoopla and pax discounts disappear as investors demand profits. that's when the scale will tip in favor of the new company from the pax side as well as drivers side.

good PR will push this company up pretty hard and fast. uber and lyft will have to eventually try to compete. it will be sweet revenge for all the shit****ery they put drivers through.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> your license plate will be noted and passed on i'd imagine.
> 
> i'd be worried if i were you, i personally just need a license plate to get all the personal info i need on a driver.
> 
> ...


Seriously?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> View attachment 316006


Yeah right! BTW: Uber is aware of this rebellious behavior.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i bet they are. they are smart and know to expect it when they become dr. evil.

i forsee any retaliation against drivers as making for bad press like they haven't seen since the sexual harassment scandals.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

got a p said:


> i bet they are. they are smart and know to expect it when they become dr. evil.
> 
> i forsee any retaliation against drivers as making for bad press like they haven't seen since the sexual harassment scandals.


Sorry, nobody supports unions anymore. Talk to pax, all the time, and they can't stand "working class" union types.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> No do not see what you're getting at. Am not a Union member nor an employee. An independent contractor who wants to stay that way.
> 
> Also, because of the negativity expressed, on this forum, strongly support Uber's side on this. The pro strike driver attitudes are pathetic. Support deactivating drivers who, intentionally, attempt to harm Uber. Period.


Clearly a company stooge. Can anyone really be so naive?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

no he must be a driver.

i'm convinced that anyone who argues that .60/mile is better than .80/mile and $5flat surge for 20 miles is better than 2x surge has *got *to be a driver :woot:

also any reasonable driver would rather get $40 from a $100 fare instead of $70 lol.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UbeRoBo said:


> Clearly a company stooge. Can anyone really be so naive?


No not a company stooge. However, loyal to Uber; in fact the entire corporate world. They are the job producers.

When Uber wins, drivers' win! Pretty simple. They will have more investment capital, for expansion, which will create a lucrative market for Partners.

This will stimulate substantial investment in driver incentives, etc. Win, Win! ???


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> No not a company stooge. However, loyal to Uber; in fact the entire corporate world. They are the job producers.
> 
> When Uber wins, drivers' win! Pretty simple. They will have more investment capital, for expansion, which will create a lucrative market for Partners.
> 
> This will stimulate substantial investment in driver incentives, etc. Win, Win! ???


LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Found the guy who believes if he works at Walmart long enough, he will one day in fact own Walmart

MURICA


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Some people need to get their car flipped before they get it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UbeRoBo said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOL


Try some motivational seminars, books, etc. Yous need a more positive outlook.

This will lead to success, while a "union type" attitude only hold you back.

For starters, let's all commit to driving May 8th and support this exciting IPO!!


corniilius said:


> Some people need to get their car flipped before they get it.


Working class, union mentality. You won't do it me. That I guarantee!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Try some motivational seminars, books, etc. Yous need a more positive outlook.
> 
> This will lead to success, while a "union type" attitude only hold you back.
> 
> ...


Never said I was.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Try some motivational seminars, books, etc. Yous need a more positive outlook.
> 
> This will lead to success, while a "union type" attitude only hold you back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Don't just take the day off from Uber, shut down both Uber and Lyft. If you only shut down one, it solves nothing.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Don't just take the day off from Uber, shut down both Uber and Lyft. If you only shut down one, it solves nothing.


 And don't just take a day off....take a month off. Screw em!! All TNC has done is crapped over on their drivers. Time for us to crap on the back. Have a spine people and go out and get a real job that pays real wages + benefits. Enough of this TNC nonsense. Lets show them who is in control. Time for the dog to start wagging the tail, not the other way around.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> Strike talk comes on every week on this forum now. This is getting desperate and pathetic.
> 
> I quit Uber Eats last year so I don't have to deal with Uber anymore.


Change is born of desperation - child labor, slavery, founding of USA, OSHA, women's right to vote - and I'd prefer to be considered "pathetic" than accept the unacceptable.



dryverjohn said:


> TROLL ALERT< SEE ABOVE>>>>


You've worked hard to create low wages? "Commies"? Haven't heard that one in awhile. Protest is about as democratic as it gets.


----------



## Nathan Forrest (Apr 30, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


It will prove that you are being used.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Never said I was.


Good. Maybe a little restraint's in order.

And remember, am not an employee nor union member. So, all this talk about scabbers, when we don't even have a union falls on deaf ears to many of us.
Now I totally realize why a college education from an e


No Prisoners said:


> Miami kid is probably one of those Venezuelans that supported Hugo Chavez and sucked Venezuelans dry, only to move to Miami while his country lives in tyranny. Kick him back to where he belongs.
> 
> 
> Uber Borg humanoids going into forums to cause disruption. Just attach them every time. This thing can really get momentum. Drivers now really pissed. After IPO rates drop to. 45 cents. Then it's too late.


Hoping rates drop to .45/mi. Why? You deserve it if you're a pathetic striker.

And yes, Chavez is "friend of ours". USA and our great President will soon have Communist, sick Madero out!

Got a problem with that?? ????



MiamiKid said:


> Good. Maybe a little restraint's in order.
> 
> And remember, am not an employee nor union member. So, all this talk about scabbers, when we don't even have a union falls on deaf ears to many of us.
> 
> ...


Now, totally, realize and support why an Uber driver makes a deserved sub wage, while a Wharton Graduate earns, an average, of $224,000 per annum starting salary.

Class!!!!



MiamiKid said:


> Good. Maybe a little restraint's in order.
> 
> And remember, am not an employee nor union member. So, all this talk about scabbers, when we don't even have a union falls on deaf ears to many of us.
> 
> ...


Of course, our greatest President is a graduate of Wharton!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Nathan Forrest said:


> It will prove that you are being used.


You're right. Him and millions used by uber to build a failed system. Only to be displaced if Uber ever gets to autonomous vehicles. That's a travesty.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> You're right. Him and millions used by uber to build a failed system. Only to be displaced if Uber ever gets to autonomous vehicles. That's a travesty.


Dude, only drive supplemental and for kicks. 
Am a free market, corporate investor. Doing very well. Thank you.



No Prisoners said:


> You're right. Him and millions used by uber to build a failed system. Only to be displaced if Uber ever gets to autonomous vehicles. That's a travesty.


Guessing on your next job, pay, conditions will be similar.

Or, most likely, worse!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Actively declining pings all day could have unnecessary adverse effects for the drivers following that strategy.
> 
> First of all, you'd be impressing nobody but the algorithm -- it's not like Dara is sitting there watching.
> And second, your acceptance rating would plummet.
> ...


First of all, you would be impressing the reports coming out of Uber's systems, and making passengers wait (assuming enough drivers do it). So yes, Dara is sitting there reading the reports and seeing something clogging up the flow.

And second, per everybody on here and their grandmother, acceptance rating means nothing. Witness the many proudly posting screenshots showing a 1% acceptance rate.

When a factory goes on strike, people walk out and production comes to a halt (or slows down, at least). Same principle here by declining pings: the proper flow of passengers getting rides is interrupted and slowed down.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> First of all, you would be impressing the reports coming out of Uber's systems, and making passengers wait (assuming enough drivers do it). So yes, Dara is sitting there reading the reports and seeing something clogging up the flow.
> 
> And second, per everybody on here and their grandmother, acceptance rating means nothing. Witness the many proudly posting screenshots showing a 1% acceptance rate.
> 
> When a factory goes on strike, people walk out and production comes to a halt (or slows down, at least). Same principle here by declining pings: the proper flow of passengers getting rides is interrupted and slowed down.


That's why a new recruitment effort's, already, in the works.

Signing up thousands. LOL


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

THIS IS SO STUPID!!!!!!!
you know why? cuz there is that muslim holiday where a good percentage of drivers dont work and still things went on business as usual. those of us who didnt celebrate it earned a good pay day. Also the other problem is that UP members represent a very small percentage of actual drivers especially in my market Toronto. If i go to the airport waiting lot where there are at times over 50 drivers no body knows what UP is and when i tell them to join they dont. The "strike" needs better communication and better funding. 
a gofundme page needs to be setup to help pay for online and radio advertising of this "strike".

union workers who strike dont strike for 1 day are you ****ing kidding me? they go for weeks if not months till they get the company to present with a fair contract.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> THIS IS SO STUPID!!!!!!!
> you know why? cuz there is that muslim holiday where a good percentage of drivers dont work and still things went on business as usual. those of us who didnt celebrate it earned a good pay day. Also the other problem is that UP members represent a very small percentage of actual drivers especially in my market Toronto. If i go to the airport waiting lot where there are at times over 50 drivers no body knows what UP is and when i tell them to join they dont. The "strike" needs better communication and better funding.
> a gofundme page needs to be setup to help pay for online and radio advertising of this "strike".
> 
> union workers who strike dont strike for 1 day are you @@@@ing kidding me? they go for weeks if not months till they get the company to present with a fair contract.


You're being realistic. A few posters here are so mad at Uber they can't seem to think right.


----------



## Kodi Mahto (Mar 16, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Why do you deny others the right to protest?? Commies you say...First of all this country was founded my those who chose to resist abuse and mistreatment...Second, what have you done to protect the comforts & rights people like you enjoy and take for granted?? Me? I am a veteran Marine...I have served my country while later becoming cognizant of the neocolonial injustices our nation inflicts on the world..I used a couple big words there so just in case your ignorant bumm doesn't understand, cognizant in the context I have used it means becoming aware. And neocolonial refers to how America uses it muscle around the world to extract resources and labor while paying a fraction of it's worth.

So, while you judge others who want better treatment and wages, remember our forefathers and the veterans who came after them who made it possible that you could have an opportunity to have an entrepreneur spirit and make a living as a Rideshare driver...Stop with the high and mighty elitist I got mine attitude and try giving a shit about those who came after you in this opportunity. A communitarian spirit were we work together to improve conditions for everyone is what is needed to make Uber and Lyft better for all...try stop complaining about how newer drivers are taking your piece of the pie, and focus on how we can make our patron companies better. Happy drivers provide better service which is what this work is about...providing superior service to insure the customers have a positive experience...

So, maybe you can think things through before spouting off at the mouth or keyboard about others trying to improve the vehicle that is providing us all an opportunity to make a living...


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

I agree with Frontier Guy. To be the most effective, drivers need to be willing to shut off both apps, but sadly there will be scabs who will drive and undoubtedly clean up with the surges (I cleaned up recently on a typically slow weekday when all the media outlets were screaming "the sky is falling"/horrific weather imminent, and everyone seemed to have stayed home). Yes, while it would be more effective to strike for more than just one day, people need to remember that Uber and Lyft and the rest of the rideshare industry is not formally organized/unionized, so that is why any efforts to strike will most likely be minimal because the persuasion of a non-organized group is just too great, but I'm willing to sit out at least one day. I think a one day strike by the vast majority of drivers would get the executives' attention, at least short term.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Also these guys funding isn't coming this ride share thing but from investors. Don't forget that


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lyftmeister said:


> I agree with Frontier Guy. To be the most effective, drivers need to be willing to shut off both apps, but sadly there will be scabs who will drive and undoubtedly clean up with the surges (I cleaned up recently on a typically slow weekday when all the media outlets were screaming "the sky is falling"/horrific weather imminent, and everyone seemed to have stayed home). Yes, while it would be more effective to strike for more than just one day, people need to remember that Uber and Lyft and the rest of the rideshare industry is not formally organized/unionized, so that is why any efforts to strike will most likely be minimal because the persuasion of a non-organized group is just too great, but I'm willing to sit out at least one day. I think a one day strike by the vast majority of drivers would get the executives' attention, at least short term.


Yes but one thing you forget is that those scabs cant cover all the jobs in peak hour. The strategy in Melbourne is to drive to congested areas and make it even busier so the scabs will find it harder to get to and do jobs. I am sure your city will have busy areas with a lot of traffic.

And most drivers will realise now that they can clean up surge for a few hours or get better rates in the long term and believe me our surge is so pathetic that its only a few cents extra on most trips.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Yes but one thing you forget is that those scabs cant cover all the jobs in peak hour. The strategy in Melbourne is to drive to congested areas and make it even busier so the scabs will find it harder to get to and do jobs. I am sure your city will have busy areas with a lot of traffic.
> 
> And most drivers will realise now that they can clean up surge for a few hours or get better rates in the long term and believe me our surge is so pathetic that its only a few cents extra on most trips.


I'm not suggesting the scabs would be able to pickup the slack. Far from it. I wasn't able to when everyone, except me (and some others), stayed home because they were told we would see hail storms of biblical proportions. It didn't happen, yet I had a good night that would have otherwise been slow. What I was simply stating is you'll never be able to get everyone to agree to strike, especially worldwide, which would obviously have the largest impact.

I agree about the surges. I believe it has only gotten worse. I have driven for over three years, and I've seen way too many what I call "fake surges (I called it this long before Trump's "fake news"). Now, at least in D/FW metroplex, surges are calculated differently; instead of a sliding percentage, it's now a sliding flat fee tacked on. Works okay for short trips, but sucks for the long ones. Regardless, I still see lots of fake surges, even if they do supposedly stay up longer. I have not seen a big improvement being able to catch more of them. As a matter of fact, use to be, I could be outside of a surge area and get a request within the surge boundaries. Now, not only do I not get more surges when I'm within the boundaries, I tend to get requests that take me away from the surge areas, even when I'm physically located closer to what Uber is claiming as a high demand area- so much so that a surge is in effect. It's total B.S.!


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lyftmeister said:


> I'm not suggesting the scabs would be able to pickup the slack. Far from it. I wasn't able to when everyone, except me (and some others), stayed home because they were told we would see hail storms of biblical proportions. It didn't happen, yet I had a good night that would have otherwise been slow. What I was simply stating is you'll never be able to get everyone to agree to strike, especially worldwide, which would obviously have the largest impact.
> 
> I agree about the surges. I believe it has only gotten worse. I have driven for over three years, and I've seen way too many what I call "fake surges (I called it this long before Trump's "fake news"). Now, at least in D/FW metroplex, surges are calculated differently; instead of a sliding percentage, it's now a sliding flat fee tacked on. Works okay for short trips, but sucks for the long ones. Regardless, I still see lots of fake surges, even if they do supposedly stay up longer. I have not seen a big improvement being able to catch more of them. As a matter of fact, use to be, I could be outside of a surge area and get a request within the surge boundaries. Now, not only do I not get more surges when I'm within the boundaries, I tend to get requests that take me away from the surge areas, even when I'm physically located closer to what Uber is claiming as a high demand area- so much so that a surge is in effect. It's total B.S.!


Also you have forgotten one thing about surges whether fake or not it actually deters many riders and there are actually less pings in high surge zones. And your own argument states that there will be lots of pings outside surge zones so with lots of striking drivers there will be a sload of pings outside surge zones.

That is the point of surges to suppress demand as well as bring on more drivers. When scab drivers are hanging out in those areas there are less pings (and those areas will be harder to get to because of the traffic :wink

But seriously more than 90% of drivers are very angry and intelligent enough to realise that being a scab is not smart they want to send a message to Uber. Despite what society says about us that we are stupid and even another driver called me disabled and defective that is wrong we are contractors we may not be rocket scientists but we dont deserve to lose money working hard to provide a valuable service.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Also you have forgotten one thing about surges whether fake or not it actually deters many riders and there are actually less pings in high surge zones. t
> That is the point of surges to suppress demand as well as bring on more drivers.


Well, that's poor business practice if Uber is trying to "suppress demand". That just doesn't make any sense, but I agree that it does get a lot of users to cancel or wait for surge to die down. The really smart users monitor both Uber and Lyft and will gladly put in a Lyft request when Uber gets too high with their surge pricing. This is what I've always hated about Lyft, being I drive for both. I know there's been lots of times when I picked up a Lyft fare in Uber's surge areas, only because the surges were too high. I always thought that Lyft should have people monitoring the various areas, watching for when Uber initializes surges, and then Lyft could initialize their own, but I'm also guessing if Lyft is already monitoring the demand, then they intentionally don't implement a surge, at least initially, hoping to get some of Uber's lost business.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lyftmeister said:


> Well, that's poor business practice if Uber is trying to "suppress demand". That just doesn't make any sense, but I agree that it does get a lot of users to cancel or wait for surge to die down. The really smart users monitor both Uber and Lyft and will gladly put in a Lyft request when Uber gets too high with their surge pricing. This is what I've always hated about Lyft, being I drive for both. I know there's been lots of times when I picked up a Lyft fare in Uber's surge areas, only because the surges were too high. I always thought that Lyft should have people monitoring the various areas, watching for when Uber initializes surges, and then Lyft could initialize their own, but I'm also guessing if Lyft is already monitoring the demand, then they intentionally don't implement a surge, at least initially, hoping to get some of Uber's lost business.


No its a smart business practice when it comes to P2P when you dont have enough cars you need less requests. thats why taxis have poor reliability in peak times and why Uber picked up so much work because they were more reliable. I am sure the companies are watching each other but thats besides the point strike against all these blood sucking vampires.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> ...cuz there is that muslim holiday where a good percentage of drivers dont work...


Which holiday is that where they don't work?


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Notice needs to be posted inside all porta-potties in all airport queue waiting lots.
(as well as other places) . . . 
Majority of drivers most likely do not read this forum. Strike's success needs to hit
critical mass of many participants.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


For the lulz


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Shill...

Great idea I'm in. I wasn't be driving that day in Atlanta. Uber doesn't deserve no more than 20% of our earnings and I think that's what we should be fighting for.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

For Melbourne drivers we are striking between 3-6 pm on that date and our demands are
$7 minimum fare
10% increase on all guaranteed fares 
20% commission


----------



## Miguel59 (Jun 24, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


I'll bet you are one of those Trump Supporters that keep on voting against your own interest, and call Commies whoever disagree with your narrow view...I can only say that I really feel sorry for you 



DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


It will achieve a lot for the drivers, better rate, better condition and it will happen ONLY IF MORE THAN %80 OF DRIVERS GO TO STRIKE AND SHUTDOWN THE APP FOR 12 Hrs. And if that doesn't work then next week will be 2 days 12 hrs. SHUTDOWN AND IF THAT CONTINUES NOT TO BE HEARD BY THE UBER CEOs then next month a 3 days 12 hrs shutdown ....yes drivers will loose some earned income but at the end they will be better off having a decent rate in order to live a decent middle class life, otherwise we deserve to be screwed if we don't UNITE.



Miguel59 said:


> I'll bet you are one of those Trump Supporters that keep on voting against your own interest, and call Commies whoever disagree with your narrow view...I can only say that I really feel sorry for you :smiles:
> 
> 
> It will achieve a lot for the drivers, better rate, better condition and it will happen ONLY IF MORE THAN %80 OF DRIVERS GO TO STRIKE AND SHUTDOWN THE APP FOR 12 Hrs. And if that doesn't work then next week will be 2 days 12 hrs. SHUTDOWN AND IF THAT CONTINUES NOT TO BE HEARD BY THE UBER CEOs then next month a 3 days 12 hrs shutdown ....yes drivers will loose some earned income but at the end they will be better off having a decent rate in order to live a decent middle class life, otherwise we deserve to be screwed if we don't UNITE.


Remember Uber will be Nothing without its drivers !!!



Ping.Me.More said:


> Notice needs to be posted inside all porta-potties in all airport queue waiting lots.
> (as well as other places) . . .
> Majority of drivers most likely do not read this forum. Strike's success needs to hit
> critical mass of many participants.


Agree %100


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> So let me ask everyone this, what do you think the future of uber and Lyft will look like? Will it be here forever? Forever in the sense of how yellow cab has been around for decades?
> 
> I do not know/have met any of you personally, but we all do the same job pretty much. Dealing with these paxholes who dont tip while they bring their kangaroo service animals. We all deserve to be paid, not be screwed with no lube day in and day out.


Rideshare will be here forever. I'm not sure about U/L though. It would be great if a better company came along and crushed them.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Rideshare will be here forever. I'm not sure about U/L though. It would be great if a better company came along and crushed them.


Our Rideshare group would be happy to work with any company that has reasonable conditions. We have nothing against Rideshare that's why we are doing it, it's flexible, no manager breathing down your neck.etc. We just don't like the low rates and high commissions.


----------



## Squallywally (Mar 16, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510





RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


I've been on strike since like January I just drive for Lyft now, Uber can keep there slave wages


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Ok a strike is that if you are working that day or those hours to purposely log off Uber. Keep your personal circumstances to yourself it doesn’t add anything. This is about better conditions for all drivers. So if you take your kitty to the vet on that day we don’t need to hear about it.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Kodi Mahto said:


> Why do you deny others the right to protest?? Commies you say...First of all this country was founded my those who chose to resist abuse and mistreatment...Second, what have you done to protect the comforts & rights people like you enjoy and take for granted?? Me? I am a veteran Marine...I have served my country while later becoming cognizant of the neocolonial injustices our nation inflicts on the world..I used a couple big words there so just in case your ignorant bumm doesn't understand, cognizant in the context I have used it means becoming aware. And neocolonial refers to how America uses it muscle around the world to extract resources and labor while paying a fraction of it's worth.
> 
> So, while you judge others who want better treatment and wages, remember our forefathers and the veterans who came after them who made it possible that you could have an opportunity to have an entrepreneur spirit and make a living as a Rideshare driver...Stop with the high and mighty elitist I got mine attitude and try giving a shit about those who came after you in this opportunity. A communitarian spirit were we work together to improve conditions for everyone is what is needed to make Uber and Lyft better for all...try stop complaining about how newer drivers are taking your piece of the pie, and focus on how we can make our patron companies better. Happy drivers provide better service which is what this work is about...providing superior service to insure the customers have a positive experience...
> 
> So, maybe you can think things through before spouting off at the mouth or keyboard about others trying to improve the vehicle that is providing us all an opportunity to make a living...


Wow. You know so much that isn't so fella. Projecting too maybe?


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

ratethis said:


> What would it hurt to try? I can afford to stay off uber for 12 hours , or maybe even just do lyft,on a Wednesday. If you can't perhaps there are more important questions you should be asking yourself.


You think Lyft is any better, what planet do you drive on? You are an independent contractor, you work for yourself, going on strike is like shooting yourself in the foot. Worse still, do you really think Uber is going to give a damn?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

49matrix said:


> You think Lyft is any better, what planet do you drive on? You are an independent contractor, you work for yourself, going on strike is like shooting yourself in the foot. Worse still, do you really think Uber is going to give a damn?


What's your motive for trying to influence drivers not to express their rights. Do you have anything to gain when drivers remain submissive. If you don't agree with strike fine. You're free to do anything except hinder anyone else's rights. 
Get this through your thick entitled mind. You can't stop strike and whatever else is coming.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

49matrix said:


> You think Lyft is any better, what planet do you drive on? You are an independent contractor, you work for yourself, going on strike is like shooting yourself in the foot. Worse still, do you really think Uber is going to give a damn?


Yes when half the cars in Melbourne log off they will notice. And the other half the apathetic and greedy drivers will not be able to cover the jobs as they can't cover in a normal peak.we need $7 min fare and 20% commission


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ping.Me.More said:


> View attachment 316629


Excellent can I borrow it. Thanks


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> Yes when half the cars in Melbourne log off they will notice. And the other half the apathetic and greedy drivers will not be able to cover the jobs as they can't cover in a normal peak.we need $7 min fare and 20% commission


Getting 50% of drivers to strike would be a remarkable achievement.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Getting 50% of drivers to strike would be a remarkable achievement.


Well be part of it, even if it was a third or as few as in 1 in 5, imagine the massive decline in service. Everyone thinks that there are unlimited cars out there and new drivers every day and they are partly right.
But when you do coordinated strikes like this in peak hours that really shocks the system. Uber cannot recruit a thousand drivers in a day and the scabs cant cover all the jobs especially in peak hour with the heavy traffic.

Its a self fulfilling prophesy if you do not think anyone will do it then you wont do it and then everyone will be infected the same psychology.
Just do it yourself you will be surprised how many drivers are angry at rates and they are not thinking about surges as they know its a trick that doesn't really add to their incomes.
Well Uber shot themselves in the foot by actually taking it so there goes another tool in their con scam toolbox.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> Well be part of it, even if it was a third or as few as in 1 in 5, imagine the massive decline in service. Everyone thinks that there are unlimited cars out there and new drivers every day and they are partly right.
> But when you do coordinated strikes like this in peak hours that really shocks the system. Uber cannot recruit a thousand drivers in a day and the scabs cant cover all the jobs especially in peak hour with the heavy traffic.
> 
> Its a self fulfilling prophesy if you do not think anyone will do it then you wont do it and then everyone will be infected the same psychology.
> ...


I might strike but I highly doubt Uber will even notice.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I might strike but I highly doubt Uber will even notice.


Like I said thats a self fulfilling prophesy if you think that you wont strike and Uber will not notice. Defeatist thinking will result in defeat.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> Like I said thats a self fulfilling prophesy if you think that you wont strike and Uber will not notice. Defeatist thinking will result in defeat.


If Uber wasn't concerned about strikes or drivers organizations trolls wouldn't be here in masses aggressively trying to disrupt. 
Now strike is international, London joined. More coming stay tuned. 
The fiasco with Uber's rep using the N word on tweeter went viral. I sent it to NAACP, Jesse Jackson, AL Sharpton, and Oprah. Uber had to issue apology. 
Tweeter Silicon Valley and Hollywood burning with this issue. 
Again, plenty more coming into IPO date. 
Wait till Dara does opening bell. Big surprises.

All my threads and post are followed by "show ignored content" box. Evidently someone I've designated "ignored" has such an interest on me that has the need to ghost me. Poor miserable life these persons must live. Wonder how their own mothers feel about them now. Bet they regret no abortion. Imagine having that kind of scum as a child. Most likely they're living in their cars or trailer homes. Forgive them Lord as they don't know better. Last edited: 1 minute ago Quote Reply Report ••• Show ignored content


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> ...The fiasco with Uber's rep using the N word on tweeter went viral. I sent it to NAACP, Jesse Jackson, AL Sharpton, and Oprah. Uber had to issue apology....


I read that someone managed to hack the automated replies, which is what the comment with the N word was purportedly. It wasn't acutally some Uber employee making a racial slur, but a deliberate hack to make Uber look bad in the public eye.
Your comments might suggest that you were the one who conducted this hack. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton don't have the ear of younger black generations. Only the liberal media outlets give these kooks the time of time because they think their ratings will improve.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Lyftmeister said:


> I read that someone managed to hack the automated replies, which is what the comment with the N word was purportedly. It wasn't acutally some Uber employee making a racial slur, but a deliberate hack to make Uber look bad in the public eye.
> Your comments might suggest that you were the one who conducted this hack. Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton don't have the ear of younger black generations. Only the liberal media outlets give these kooks the time of time because they think their ratings will improve.


Actually wish I was. Someone here posted screen prints of tweets and I just sent them out accordingly throughout multiple outlets, not just mentioned. 
Eventually got picked up. 
However, both Jesse Jackson's and AL Sharpton's reps replied, same as Oprah. 
Anyhow, nothing wrong with promulgating what's already out, just making sure it gets noticed.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> What's your motive for trying to influence drivers not to express their rights. Do you have anything to gain when drivers remain submissive. If you don't agree with strike fine. You're free to do anything except hinder anyone else's rights.
> Get this through your thick entitled mind. You can't stop strike and whatever else is coming.


We he said ^^ 
Thanks NP! I didn't feel like trying to explain again ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> Like I said thats a self fulfilling prophesy if you think that you wont strike and Uber will not notice. Defeatist thinking will result in defeat.


I'm a realist. Have any of these strikes ever accomplished anything?

In addition to my doubt about Uber even noticing this strike I also question two of the biggest strike pushers who post on this forum. One lady calls driving for Uber "slavery" which is blatantly wrong and insulting to blacks who had their ancestors suffer through real slavery. The other poster pushing the strike is the guy who claims he's a big shot retired banker and brags he developed a digital system to take down Uber. His posts are so ridiculous I don't want to be associated with him in any way which makes the whole strike thing problematic.

Having said all that I probably will strike once more to show support for my fellow drivers but this will most likely be the last time.

Good luck.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Here is my counterargument of how striking will work and please here me out.

We are independent contractors. Ok thats fine. Now we supply services to the 3 major rideshare companies here in Melbourne. Remember the key would is that we are their only suppliers .

Now as united suppliers we are more powerful than you realise. Now before you jump in on the united contractors please here me out.
Lets say in Melbourne we form a group of 2000 (out of 6000). Now thats only one third of the total which is achievable.

Now its a busy Friday evening and we decide to only take 40+ jobs from Uber and ignore all other jobs and still take jobs from Didi and Ola.

We do this between the times of 1pm and 7pm on the friday this combines lunch, school and tradies finishing, people going away for the weekend, business people going back to Airport, people going to dinner and going out and finally office workers going home.

Now in this city we have congestion 24/7 literally so on Friday it can take 30 minutes to drive 2 km (which can be a pickup distance).
Any scabs will find it hard to get to jobs and then completing them. So 2/3 rds of drivers have to cover the other third for mainly short fares.

Remember our 2000 are still doing lucrative 40+ and Ola and Didi so they arent even missing out.

Imagine the chaos that this would inflict you will have on Uber customers going less than 40+ minutes. Even strikers would have long jobs at 40+ with surge so the scabs cant clean up.

This is our power and we must use this. We are the suppliers and dont forget that without us there is no service.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Llib07 said:


> Here is my counterargument of how striking will work and please here me out.
> 
> We are independent contractors. Ok thats fine. Now we supply services to the 3 major rideshare companies here in Melbourne. Remember the key would is that we are their only suppliers .
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to be mean. I wish you well. Good luck getting your 2000 drivers together.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I'm not trying to be mean. I wish you well. Good luck getting your 2000 drivers together.


I'll give it my best even a quarter plus the cherry pickers will impact Uber quite a bit


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

The cherry pickers are great because its Ubers own stupid policies of having cheap short fares. So you dont even have to get everyone to agree we just use Uber against itself.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

got a p said:


> your license plate will be noted and passed on i'd imagine.
> 
> i'd be worried if i were you, i personally just need a license plate to get all the personal info i need on a driver.
> 
> ...


^^^^^THIS^^^^^

And it will happen. Just a matter of time


----------



## donnyd512 (Apr 13, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> thus with the profits drivers are making, after expenses, the "profits" you talk about will not be much. Any surge money will go into the pocket of Uber and not you which I hope you realize at this point but if not go drive and make all of those great profits lmfao


Dont like it???? Go do pedicab!!!! That's my suggestion. I like making $200+-$400+ when driving 8-16 hours, whenever I want, wouldn't trade it for nothing. 3 or 4 days a week. I'm free to do what I want, crybabies.

I'm soon going to do 14 days on 14 days. I'll show my earnings. If you're in Texas, I will cover your rides whenever you protest.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

donny, did you mean to say 14 days on and 14 days off?


----------



## Kodi Mahto (Mar 16, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Wow. You know so much that isn't so fella. Projecting too maybe?


No so much that is and so what is that even mean&#8230; why don't you get an education and travel a bit and see what you know?? And I'm not the one going around calling somebody a commie...If you want to talk smack to have something to back it up


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

donnyd512 said:


> Dont like it???? Go do pedicab!!!! That's my suggestion. I like making $200+-$400+ when driving 8-16 hours, whenever I want, wouldn't trade it for nothing. 3 or 4 days a week. I'm free to do what I want, crybabies.
> 
> I'm soon going to do 14 days on 14 days. I'll show my earnings. If you're in Texas, I will cover your rides whenever you protest.


Wow this week stampede of new members who all of a sudden are experienced drivers perfectly satisfied bowing to the master. To what do we deserve your illustrious gesture to come here an profess your unconditional faith to your master Borg. 
Uber's scraping the bottom of the barrel. Must be so desperate as to socialize with the peasants. Maybe uber's not feeling so confident. Are you going to trip and use the N word here as your team did on tweeter. Please do. Nothing is below you. 
Go back to your manuals you need more training. 
Hey "We're hearing Uber senior managers have been hauled into UK HQ in London this morning from all over the UK for crisis meetings ahead of our Uber strike next week. 
" Our May 8th has just now expanded to include Costa Rica, Brazil, Chile and Mexico. "


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I gotta admit, every time you use the twitter bot screw up as scandal it turns me off your cause a little.

They're a tech company that's not so good with tech. Yes, from what I'm reading they've shafted drivers over and over. I'd suggest stand on that and not a deliberate setup to keep the higher ground.


----------



## Kodi Mahto (Mar 16, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> What's your motive for trying to influence drivers not to express their rights. Do you have anything to gain when drivers remain submissive. If you don't agree with strike fine. You're free to do anything except hinder anyone else's rights.
> Get this through your thick entitled mind. You can't stop strike and whatever else is coming.


Right on NoPrisoners...Yo these drivers who got here first you think they own something...Their contractors just like the newbies&#8230; And just cause you started doing is early doesn't make you entitled&#8230; You got your regimen for you but everybody's got one just...like something else...Man I don't know what to wear all rich in this country&#8230; Go live somewhere in a Third World and see what things really like&#8230;And what our country does to make it that way...And what have you done serve your country&#8230; To give you the right to feel entitled to give you the right !!



No Prisoners said:


> Wow this week stampede of new members who all of a sudden are experienced drivers perfectly satisfied bowing to the master. To what do we deserve your illustrious gesture to come here an profess your unconditional faith to your master Borg.
> Uber's scraping the bottom of the barrel. Must be so desperate as to socialize with the peasants. Maybe uber's not feeling so confident. Are you going to trip and use the N word here as your team did on tweeter. Please do. Nothing is below you.
> Go back to your manuals you need more training.
> Hey "We're hearing Uber senior managers have been hauled into UK HQ in London this morning from all over the UK for crisis meetings ahead of our Uber strike next week.
> " Our May 8th has just now expanded to include Costa Rica, Brazil, Chile and Mexico. "


Hell yeah let's make this a worldwide strife...se puedes...Yes we can&#8230; To borrow from our Southern brothers in solidarity


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I gotta admit, every time you use the twitter bot screw up as scandal it turns me off your cause a little.
> 
> They're a tech company that's not so good with tech. Yes, from what I'm reading they've shafted drivers over and over. I'd suggest stand on that and not a deliberate setup to keep the higher ground.


That was a good one. Don't kill the messenger. Uber showed its try colors. 
Anyhow watch surprises IPO date when Dara rings opening bells. It's going to make headlines on every publication. No none will be able to ignore.


----------



## Kodi Mahto (Mar 16, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> If Uber wasn't concerned about strikes or drivers organizations trolls wouldn't be here in masses aggressively trying to disrupt.
> Now strike is international, London joined. More coming stay tuned.
> The fiasco with Uber's rep using the N word on tweeter went viral. I sent it to NAACP, Jesse Jackson, AL Sharpton, and Oprah. Uber had to issue apology.
> Tweeter Silicon Valley and Hollywood burning with this issue.
> ...


The abortion comment might've been taking just a tad bit far...But I'm with you brother&#8230; Got these people out here without an education I don't know what you're talking about...but they Got to spout off at the mouth...People need to practice foreman opinion before spewing it out


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Kodi Mahto said:


> Right on NoPrisoners...Yo these drivers who got here first you think they own something...Their contractors just like the newbies&#8230; And just cause you started doing is early doesn't make you entitled&#8230; You got your regimen for you but everybody's got one just...like something else...Man I don't know what to wear all rich in this country&#8230; Go live somewhere in a Third World and see what things really like&#8230;And what our country does to make it that way...And what have you done serve your country&#8230; To give you the right to feel entitled to give you the right !!
> 
> 
> Hell yeah let's make this a worldwide strife...se puedes...Yes we can&#8230; To borrow from our Southern brothers in solidarity


When it comes to entitlement Uber takes the lead. Think they invented the term. They feel entitled to bleed drivers at will. 
That's going to stop very soon. The only thing bleeding will be uber's valuation.


----------



## Kodi Mahto (Mar 16, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> When it comes to entitlement Uber takes the lead. Think they invented the term. They feel entitled to bleed drivers at will.
> That's going to stop very soon. The only thing bleeding will be uber's valuation.


Solidarity is the only way...I word kind of looks It has solider too in it, interesting!!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> That was a good one. Don't kill the messenger. Uber showed its try colors.
> Anyhow watch surprises IPO date when Dara rings opening bells. It's going to make headlines on every publication. No none will be able to ignore.


When you use something you know to not be truthful, you are the one showing your true colours. That diminishes your credibility and makes it harder to believe the things you say going forward. You have enough ammo without this. That's my opinion and I'll say no more on it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> When you use something you know to not be truthful, you are the one showing your true colours. That diminishes your credibility and makes it harder to believe the things you say going forward. You have enough ammo without this. That's my opinion and I'll say no more on it.


I believe nothing he says because he talks about creating a digital system to take down Uber. It's just empty words with zero proof.

I admit he's funny though.


----------



## donnyd512 (Apr 13, 2019)

Lyftmeister said:


> donny, did you mean to say 14 days on and 14 days off?


Yes. Thanks



Kodi Mahto said:


> Right on NoPrisoners...Yo these drivers who got here first you think they own something...Their contractors just like the newbies&#8230; And just cause you started doing is early doesn't make you entitled&#8230; You got your regimen for you but everybody's got one just...like something else...Man I don't know what to wear all rich in this country&#8230; Go live somewhere in a Third World and see what things really like&#8230;And what our country does to make it that way...And what have you done serve your country&#8230; To give you the right to feel entitled to give you the right !!
> 
> 
> Hell yeah let's make this a worldwide strife...se puedes...Yes we can&#8230; To borrow from our Southern brothers in solidarity


¿Si se puedes? Cesar Chavez was a Mexican-American nationalist only for migrant workers. He called illegals ******** and shot at them for trying to cross the border. If you weren't documented you couldn't work in the organizations he supported.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Kodi Mahto said:


> No so much that is and so what is that even mean&#8230; why don't you get an education and travel a bit and see what you know?? And I'm not the one going around calling somebody a commie...


BTDT and got the t-shirt. Yes, I call people who act like commies, commies. If it walks like a duck...


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Does anyone have timings for their city in terms of logging off we have two midday to midnight and 3 to 6pm. Drivers can choose from the two. I actually have done a strike against a company called Ola and many drivers did it with the company affected and asking questions. If it wasnt for Uber we would go another round against them.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> It would be a good question for potential investors to ask....what is the retention rate of drivers? what are the reasons for the retention rate being the way it is? As an investor I know it costs a lot of money to attract and keep good drivers hence as an investor please tell me how much it is to recruit and keep a driver for the long term? I would also like to know a statistical breakdown, by country, as to the number of current active drivers (defined as completing x amount of trips weekly), the current number of active riders, and these numbers should be updated in the quarterly report.....retention rates, number of active drivers, number of new drivers, and number of active passengers. Uber and Lyft have lied consistently to the drivers for years and years it should be a great spectace when they attempt to do the same with their investors.


----------



## Rugar45 (Oct 30, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


It could show future investors how vulnerable Uber's low pay (over populate and undercharge) strategy is-possibly forcing Uber to one day insure drivers make a decent living. Rates are too low, and there are too many drivers. The geniuses at uber can't find a win win answer?



AveragePerson said:


> Watch as the protesters slowly disappear from the ranks as surge increases... everyone got a price.
> 
> Even if all drivers stop, it won't affect the initial IPO since financial result aren't reported until next quarter.


If it hits the press it could affect the IPO. Stock price is based on perception as well as quarterly profits.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

More great news. Chile ?? has also joined the strike. See attached.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


May achieve NOTHING , but certainly it will achive EVEN LESS if we do not do anything about it at all!. As professional drivers we should be able to make a DECENT income with only 8 hrs a day 6 days a week maximum and with decent income I am talking about 5000 a month minimum.


----------



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

hahahha, look at all the <4.8 drivers who sop up all the spoon fed 4.9+ allstars leftovers!!! strike all you want lol!! Im gonna keep raking in my guaranteed $30+ /hr haha not bad for no skills and workin anytime I want!!!

for those of you who don't get it yet. If you dont have a nice car, looks, persona, driving skill, haircut, etc, to get a good rating, uber WILL NOT give you rides unless they ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO.

handsome young 20 something chad/stacy who can drive with a 2015+ year vehicle and 4.9 star rating? Guaranteed $30+/ hr

Stop complaining and get with the program, its called COMPETITION people.


----------



## NORDDINE (Jul 15, 2015)

You keep talking about about 20 or 25% Uber commission, did you ever double check or even just check your ride net income with what Uber makes. No of course if you ask you riders at the end of their trip how much they have to pay Uber, you'll be surprised that Uber takes almost 48%. This strike need to be held on all states, and all over the world for another 3 days, than 1 week until Uber driver have the right to know these things, know how much the trip is, know the destination and time before accepting a job, car maintenance and mileage, stop logging of drivers off the appbecause they are (((independent drivers))), take only the 25 or 28% commission no other surcharges, Uber has to stop faking those surge shades meaning as a driver when you start moving to a shaded area it just vanish...


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Why would you want the IPO to fail?


Why would you want to be an Uber/Lyft shill?



lukem5 said:


> hahahha, look at all the <4.8 drivers who sop up all the spoon fed 4.9+ allstars leftovers!!! strike all you want lol!! Im gonna keep raking in my guaranteed $30+ /hr haha not bad for no skills and workin anytime I want!!!
> 
> for those of you who don't get it yet. If you dont have a nice car, looks, persona, driving skill, haircut, etc, to get a good rating, uber WILL NOT give you rides unless they ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO.
> 
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Hideyokidshideyowifebcuz (Apr 30, 2019)

> "Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed, citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has." -Margaret Mead


Small groups of people everywhere in every sphere caused change to happen.

Do not listen to the spectators and small minded cynical people on this forum.

"Raise your voice until it's heard" - Bozoma Saint John (former Uber executive who ruffled the feathers of high level executives at Uber during her short tenure)


----------



## Nikki S (Dec 15, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


U stupid

You stupid


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Asking for fairer rates is not communist its called being fair and it can be done in a capitalist society. Im sick of people saying get another job. I have been in this business for 10 years and Uber came along and disrupted everything based on lies. That lie was you get better taxi service and still pay less. That makes no sense at all its like saying ill make a better car than Toyota and charge $10000 dollars for it.


----------



## tdoes (Dec 27, 2015)

This is a one day strike!

If enough people participate then these companies will have to listen to driver and hopefully rider complaints.


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

Whynotsteve said:


> If you're a successful business owner then why are you driving for what you call "slave wages"
> 
> I call bullshit.....


Your putting words in his mouth.
He didnt say he was sucsessful.

He simply said " i am a bussiness owner" as far as sucsesss.. Thats personal oppinon.

I also run my own bussiness. A marketing company. But.. Were less than a year old. We have some clients...and the bussiness is making money. So.. In a since... The bussiness model is a sucsess. But.. Im currently taking 90% of my profit and investing it back into the bussiness to grow it.

Soo... Im broke and drive for uber.

Succsess is a matter of personal oppnion bro. Just cause you run your own bussiness....dosnt mean your succseful...and he didnt say he was.. Cause.. If he was.. He likely wouldnt drive for uber.

Me personally.. Even if im earning 5k a month ill prob still drive for uber on the weekends cause... For me... Its fun.  
It aint about money to me. Its about enjoying the night. And i personally have a lot of fun ridesharing.

Anyway.. Point is.. Dont put words and peoples mouths.


----------



## donnyd512 (Apr 13, 2019)

Strike on a Wednesday? A day where it's not so busy ... cowards!!!!! These organizers don't pick a Thursday - Sunday because they need the money. So Wednesday I will capitalize on you Jokers striking in Austin. It seems to be a $400-$500 day for me.


----------



## Joseph43 (Apr 19, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


You bet I'll be striking the 8th of May. Taking down a company like UBER is peanuts. We hold all the cards and resources for their success. Uber is focusing on making their 900th billion while drivers are slaves covering expenses barely making ends meet.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Joseph43 said:


> You bet I'll be striking the 8th of May. Taking down a company like UBER is peanuts. We hold all the cards and resources for their success. Uber is focusing on making their 900th billion while drivers are slaves covering expenses barely making ends meet.


Another "new" member wants to take down Uber. What a surprise.


----------



## catfifty (Jun 27, 2017)

Shouldn't be an issue for Uber - after all, they're NOT a transportation company, right? Tech . . . they're all about tech.


----------



## Hayballflypaper (Apr 25, 2019)

as a dues paying member in good standing for 42 years in the Teamster's Union I know what strikes produce. Good wages, good benefits, better working conditions. He is the man who will not participate in a strike, but will he not be first in line to reap the benefits? Hopefully you will join with your brothers and sisters on May 8th. MAKE IT A DAY UBER NEVER FORGETS.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm definitely staying home.


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> Commies. If you don't like your wages, go get another job. If you don't like your wages there, start your own business and be your own boss and stop trying to destroy what others have worked hard to create. Selfish and foolish people.


Really? You should look up the definition for communism. The way you think and express yourself leads me to believe that you are the commie in this case. The only ones destroying the ride sharing business are Uber and Lyft with their decreased rates. Under a communist society, nobody has the ability to protest or say otherwise. Not sure what part of the world you are in, but in America we embrace the capitalist model with the idea of a free market.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Watch as the protesters slowly disappear from the ranks as surge increases... everyone got a price.
> 
> Even if all drivers stop, it won't affect the initial IPO since financial result aren't reported until next quarter.


Purpose of protests not to affect earnings but to disrupt IPO and public perception. If investors perceive a change in balance of power, thus drivers gaining leverage, valuation is affected. For every point drop equivalent to $180 million in valuation.
That's ultimate goal.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Purpose of protests not to affect earnings but to disrupt IPO and public perception. If investors perceive a change in balance of power, thus drivers gaining leverage, valuation is affected. For every point drop equivalent to $180 million in valuation.
> That's ultimate goal.


We get it. You hate Uber so much you want to hurt them. You pretend to be a big shot with billions of Twitter posts like Trump. Good luck in your little fantasy world.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

goneubering said:


> We get it. You hate Uber so much you want to hurt them. You pretend to be a big shot with billions of Twitter posts like Trump. Good luck in your little fantasy world.


I think no one hates Uber. They just want to get fair fares rate.
Consider this very seriously. Uber pays the rate in two categories. One is for the usage of car (driving miles). Second is for driving time which is driver working time. Right?
Then they should pay good in driving time at least $16/hours fares rate since we are independent contractors. That will make an encouragement for drivers to invest their cars in this Uber platform to make that kind of driving time pay rate.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I think no one hates Uber. They just want to get fair fares rate.
> Consider this very seriously. Uber pays the rate in two categories. One is for the usage of car (driving miles). Second is for driving time which is driver working time. Right?
> Then they should pay good in driving time at least $16/hours fares rate since we are independent contractors. That will make an encouragement for drivers to invest their cars in this Uber platform to make that kind of driving time pay rate.


NP's agenda is clear. He hates Uber and is attempting to hurt them with his ridiculous claims. Read his posts about taking down Uber and see for yourself. You will laugh.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I’m excited about tomorrow, with more drivers aware then have been in the past, I hope our voices are heard, if not by Uber then perhaps by the customers who think we make what they pay. 

There’s no harm in trying to better your situations.


----------



## West Fargo (Mar 28, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> What will this achieve...


I just know that some of the snakes here in Fargo will be buiness as usual. All some see is the dollar bill and greed. Ill do my part as much as its worth here. The stalker drivers up here would rather creep across the street from you instead of being in an area of their own.

I seem to spend more time watching these night stalkers on the rider app than being on the driver app. Not that we are overcrowded with 4 times the drivers we need or anything.

I worked full time for over a year and a half but found i was losing money the more i drove. Sitting for hours sometimes with no calls.

I do think that the strikes should be longer than 2 hours though. Thats nothing.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Global protests begins soon. The tide will turn.

Japanese taxi union Zenjiko Roren stands with all drivers in global #StrikeUberLyft on 8 May. We have not let Uber operate ridehailing in Japan because we know it undermines safety and strip workers rights. We denounce @UBER @Lyft that profit over driver exploitation. 1/2

Normally I wouldn't take any uber x unless double digit surge. However, since yesterday taken some in financial district just to help inform people in target areas. What the heck Uber's paying me to spread the word.
Just picked up a former Clinton White House aid from law firm. We exchanged plentiful information including the strike and our ecosystems platform. His son works with Oracle.
He said Washington looking very closely at current labor practices by Uber specifically. Some liberal politicians looking to capitalize on labor movement. 
He asked to take picture with me and his wife.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Turbo-Sentra said:


> We need to start some where don't you think ? here is first step. no U/L on the 8th, only the low life's will be there and we know who they are.


Knuckleheads think, I'll log off Uber and Lyft ->COUNTERPRODUCTIVE!
Organization is crucial and btw, striking without strategic bottlenecks which deny access disrupts business as usual & so what if pax that enjoy low rates are stuck in traffic or have longer wait times.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Knuckleheads think, I'll log off Uber and Lyft ->COUNTERPRODUCTIVE!
> Organization is crucial and btw, striking without strategic bottlenecks which deny access disrupts business as usual & so what if pax that enjoy low rates are stuck in traffic or have longer wait times.


Well do some reading about what is happening. For example, I just read that Boston Logan airport has put out a warning about the strike and for travelers to and from the airport to have a backup plan. Strategic bottlenecks are going to be happening at airports in the US and abroad. This is one area where bottlenecks will cause disruption as many travelers are time sensitive. As for the hotels, the same thing. As for logging off, I am not a fan of that and won't be doing that. Instead I will be going to prime areas of surge (where Uber only gets the surge now but the demand is there) and will consistently decline rides. If airport runs are apparent that is where I will accept the rides, take my time driving to them, and then cancel hoping they will miss their flight. Of course cancellations have to be prudently utilized so as to not get deactivated. As for the hoodrats who dont care about low rates or having longer wait times, tonight I saw wait times in my area double to over 20 minutes and it is only Tuesday. Lets hope that time doubles on Wednesday. While some people are on a certain time schedule culturally and see nothing wrong with being late/making drivers wait, I tend to strategically place myself where time is of more value and its respected.


----------



## GritMillstone (Mar 14, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Well just imagine if large number of drivers actually shot down the app, or better leave app on but decline all pings on IPO day. Uber's worst nightmare becomes reality. It would shake its core.
> How do you think Wallstreet would react.
> You never know anything is possible. Karma and nirvana simultaneously.
> Keep tweets, forums light up, email blasts, word of mouth. Hey call yellow vests.
> ...


They can also afford to boot you.
Plenty of new drivers to take your fares.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

GritMillstone said:


> They can also afford to boot you.
> Plenty of new drivers to take your fares.


No problem. I'm retired from 40 years in banking and drive mostly private clients. The only Uber rides I've done since yesterday in financial district to spread information. After all uber's paying me to do that. How about that.
Giving uber a little of its own medicine. Where do you think strike organizations are getting information what to target. Who do you think recruited University students to promulgate thousands of tweets. Who do you think started target IPO movement, think like an investor not a driver . Btw it's only beginning.
Watch #transparencynow demanding detailed receipts for riders. Just a hint.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

It's officially May 8th on the east coast. Guess I'll be on here all day. #imonstrike


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Ovaro said:


> Really? You should look up the definition for communism. The way you think and express yourself leads me to believe that you are the commie in this case. The only ones destroying the ride sharing business are Uber and Lyft with their decreased rates. Under a communist society, nobody has the ability to protest or say otherwise. Not sure what part of the world you are in, but in America we embrace the capitalist model with the idea of a free market.


I know Commies better than they know themselves mister. Lying about, calling for government intervention in this instance and protesting this way is not an act of Patriotism. It is an act of rebellion and insubordination.

Yes, America was founded upon the ideals of a Free Enterprise system.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Please be civil with one another. Address the argument, not the person making the argument. Ultimately, as drivers, we are all on the same side. Please and thank you.


----------



## therealjeangrey (May 8, 2019)

RoyalTee85 said:


> View attachment 314510


Collective bargaining works. The birth of a new industry, unregulated by moral precedent merits organization of collective bargaining and IMHO, they take too much to be sitting back doing nothing. With the ratio climbing against drivers, we should consider pooling efforts to develop our own app and offer competitive rates and the political platform of being "for the people." We could call it ProP (pro populi).


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

^^^^^ It works but the drivers don’t think collectively and just think about the next hour not the goal of the strike then it’s doomed as was clearly demonstrated in Melbourne. Drivers can’t do their own app because Uber and other rideshare companies know how to do marketing and have learned to take advantage of drivers (who don’t strike in meaningful numbers).


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

It’s not perfect, but it’s here and I’m going to Honor it. I’m not working.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Llib07 said:


> ^^^^^ It works but the drivers don't think collectively and just think about the next hour not the goal of the strike then it's doomed as was clearly demonstrated in Melbourne. Drivers can't do their own app because Uber and other rideshare companies know how to do marketing and have learned to take advantage of drivers (who don't strike in meaningful numbers).


"know how to do marketing" is the key.

Will a strike, or more appropriately a protest, ever work without marketing? I doubt it. The drivers need to contribute to a real "association" that gets the problems we have out to the public. Not a union, an association that has our backs, that works with the news media, does social media marketing, etc.

The public has no clue what the split is between the rideshare companies and the drivers is. They simply look at the bill and assume that we get all or most of the money. How do I know? I ask and educate them.

The public does not realize what our actual operating cost are. No one is telling them.

I could go on and on, but unless you get "activists" involved, and that requires marketing to them. Change will be slow, if at all possible.

I'm not driving today. I have business that I can take care of out of town. I go twice a month anyway, and I simply scheduled it for today. Most drivers don't have that option.

Get the marketing in place, that's how you will get organized enough to actually get dialogue going with the rideshare companies.


----------



## Adjuster Mike (Jan 30, 2018)

No Uber for me today. I said I am going to stand for this and I am. I don't care what I could make, I stand with all of the partners that are standing.


----------



## BronxGirl (May 8, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Well just imagine if large number of drivers actually shot down the app, or better leave app on but decline all pings on IPO day. Uber's worst nightmare becomes reality. It would shake its core.
> How do you think Wallstreet would react.
> You never know anything is possible. Karma and nirvana simultaneously.
> Keep tweets, forums light up, email blasts, word of mouth. Hey call yellow vests.
> ...


No matter what I'm standing down, staying home today. We deserve more, better and we need to be heard some way.


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I support the shutdown. Uber needs to be taught a lesson.


the best way to teach uber a lesson is to get the word out to as many people as possible.I haev a good number of pax who know nothing about the low pay and tell me they are going to be uber drivers


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's come and gone. I saw no difference in my market. Nothing in NYC either..​


----------



## UberRippoff (May 3, 2019)

Uber will price its IPO at the midpoint of its target range or below, a source familiar with the matter told CNBC.
Uber set a price range of $44 to $50 per share for its IPO in an updated filing last month.
Uber is expected to price its shares Thursday and start trading on Friday.
CEO Dara Khosrowshahi was offered a steep incentive to keep Uber's valuation up once it goes public, according to a recent report from The New York Times. Sources told the Times that if Uber's valuation remains above $120 billion for 90 consecutive days, Khosrowshahi will gain net stock bonuses topping $100 million.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/08/uber-to-price-ipo-at-or-below-midpoint-of-target-range-source.html


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

lukem5 said:


> hahahha, look at all the <4.8 drivers who sop up all the spoon fed 4.9+ allstars leftovers!!! strike all you want lol!! Im gonna keep raking in my guaranteed $30+ /hr haha not bad for no skills and workin anytime I want!!!
> 
> for those of you who don't get it yet. If you dont have a nice car, looks, persona, driving skill, haircut, etc, to get a good rating, uber WILL NOT give you rides unless they ABSOLUTELY HAVE TO.
> 
> ...


come on man, this forum is to help each other and speak the truth


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> It's not perfect, but it's here and I'm going to Honor it. I'm not working.


Look it's great ? that your honouring it but it will fail because 90% of drivers will not join you.


----------



## AuntAntiAnt (May 8, 2019)

Lyft stock has plummeted today. That's a sign that maybe the strike is working. I'm not working. 
#striking


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

AuntAntiAnt said:


> Lyft stock has plummeted today. That's a sign that maybe the strike is working. I'm not working.
> #striking


I think that's market forces don't read too much into it. Believe me a want a strike to work. Maybe 10% to 20% will strike but that won't be enough to change things. Be realistic a lot of drivers will say there interested but many won't follow through. I experienced that first hand so please learn from my mistake and don't waste your time.


----------



## catfifty (Jun 27, 2017)

Hayballflypaper said:


> as a dues paying member in good standing for 42 years in the Teamster's Union I know what strikes produce. Good wages, good benefits, better working conditions. He is the man who will not participate in a strike, but will he not be first in line to reap the benefits? Hopefully you will join with your brothers and sisters on May 8th. MAKE IT A DAY UBER NEVER FORGETS.


My friend, Teamsters is a whole different ballgame. Rideshare has deliberately kept us separate and apart from one another. Strikes will produce nothing because drivers are a dime a dozen . . . actually, NOBODY is important and nobody cares if you strike. It worked in the 60s, 70s, until 20-something. GET IN PEOPLE's FACES. Where are their faces? IN THEIR PHONE. TWITTER, a banner that moves across your phone face - Go where your audience is. Don't screw up their day; just get in their face!!! Signed, An old hippy-freak who's STILL a hippy-freak.



therealjeangrey said:


> Collective bargaining works. The birth of a new industry, unregulated by moral precedent merits organization of collective bargaining and IMHO, they take too much to be sitting back doing nothing. With the ratio climbing against drivers, we should consider pooling efforts to develop our own app and offer competitive rates and the political platform of being "for the people." We could call it ProP (pro populi).


The part you're missing is the political glad-handing. Uber has launched Uber Movement Speeds. It is a program where Uber "assists" urban planners with mobility challenges. How much political clout do you think it took to land that one? You can't give competitive rates - crunch the numbers. Staying legal, gas, insurance, City, State, Airport payments - can't beat Uber. They're the rideshare everyone loves to hate. And I'm all over it - the infuriate me!!


----------



## Joseph43 (Apr 19, 2019)

... just got a UBEReats order....but I decided the restaurant is closed....the next order ....what to do ....what to do?


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Interestingly most people don't have any idea of what Uber means. Uber the Übermensch. The master race.
> One of their founders was German.
> 
> https://www.tvcresources.net/resource-library/articles/uber-and-the-ubermensch


I am sorry to disappoint you here. A simple Google Translate will show what Uber means










If you believe Uber comes from Ubermensch, then Super comes from Superman? No.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> One of my partners just told me that Wallstreet Journal will do full coverage. Waiting for our press release hours before IPO.


Here's one extremely helpful thing about posts on UP. We can still read your empty boasting.

We're still waiting to see the "press releases" about your imaginary super secret digital network that will take down Uber.

And of course a link to your "WSJ full coverage" would be fantastic. I mean it would be a fantasy. 

You have provided zero proof of your bragging so you have zero credibility Mr. Big Hat No Cattle. About the only three things that you've proven are.

1. You're obsessed with Uber.

2. You look down on people including liberals you're trying to recruit in your attempts to hurt Uber.

3. You're an angry driver.


----------



## donnyd512 (Apr 13, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> I am sorry to disappoint you here. A simple Google Translate will show what Uber means
> 
> View attachment 322691
> 
> ...


I think it means across.. like across two or three points.. as in point a to b. Haha


----------

